# Corsair Hydro Series H50 Cooling Club



## SonDa5 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Corsair Hydro Series H50/H70 Cooling Club*

I decided to try one of these after using a Zalman 9700 LED for over a year with good results.

I was prepared to return the H50 if it didn't out perform my Zalman 9700. I read quite a few mixed reviews so I was skeptical. 

In short... I took a shot at the H50 and it's a keeper. 


Before and after OCCT testing in my RIG doing the GPU/CPU linpack PSU test for 20 minutes. 









I did the test mutliple times with each cooler and the H50 was the winner.

It was challenging figuring out how to mount the H50 in my case as the Radiator would not fit right in my RIG because of my Heat sinks on my video cards.

Advanced configurtion of H50 that worked well.





Colored arrows indicate air flow.


Most up to date and best configuration for my system. Have ran this with the H50 and H70.
This photo shows liquid flow and fan air flow with colors to indicate designed thermal flow.







Welcome to the club.


*The H50 seems to have taken off since I started this club.  PM me if you want to be on the list.  
That will make it easy for me to update the thread.
*


Members:


1. Kantastic
2. 3voledComabt
3. King Wookie
4. blkhogan
5. SonDa5
6. lyndonrakista
7. JD15
8. t77snapshot
9. Gumpty
10. Kovoet
11. LordJummy
12. hertz9753
13. popswala


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 27, 2009)

With moded configuration of Corsair H50 I have room for fans on my chipset and top video card TR heat sink.



















My H50 configuration has a big Scythe 120x120x38 sucking air out of the case and blowing the air through the radiator and uses the Corsair 4 pin PWM fan to suck air away from the radiator.  There is about a 1/4" space between the Scythe Fan and the back of the Antec 900 case. This gap allows a little room for the lines to sit flush with the case side cover and to allow a little bit of cooler air to be sucked from outside of the case. 

As posted above I was pleased with the performance of the H50. Deffinitely better than the Zalman 9700.


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 27, 2009)

well thats interesting, why not custom w/c though??


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 27, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> well thats interesting, why not custom w/c though??



I like the idea of self contained liquid cooling because is is easy to set up, works well and doesn't cost as much as a nice liquid cooling system. 

I think this type of technology is the future of simple bolt on liquid cooling.


----------



## Binge (Sep 27, 2009)

I am resisting the urge to thread crap.  Corsair is giving people a solution that is really restricted.  I would respect them more if they expanded the "simple solution" to bigger and better cooling solutions.  Heck at least give people a triple radiator version...


----------



## erocker (Sep 27, 2009)

Binge said:


> I am resisting the urge to thread crap.  Corsair is giving people a solution that is really restricted.  I would respect them more if they expanded the "simple solution" to bigger and better cooling solutions.  Heck at least give people a triple radiator version...



Thing is, it's not very expensive, easy solution without much effort and it suits their needs.


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> Thing is, it's not very expensive, easy solution without much effort and it suits their needs.





Yup.

However now that I got a small sample of liquid cooling I want more. 


I've doing some testing and at 3.8GHZ for gaming my system is very smooth and all cores on Q9550 E0 stay in the mid 40s. Very pleased with these temps and performance.


Ran a whole bunch of benchmarks at the same time to include Prime 95 which after about an hour the highest temps were recorded in the low 50s. 

Movie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2hsSt26HPY


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 30, 2009)

I've posted some CPU temps with my RIG over clocked.

Here is my Q9550 E0 set at standard clocks with 1.07 volts.

My DFI P45 JR T2RS MB does not allow lower voltage settings for the CPU.









CPU-Z:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=738655


----------



## Binge (Sep 30, 2009)

those temps are pretty uneven.  Did you have some sort of load durring the time you were taking the SS?


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 30, 2009)

erocker said:


> Thing is, it's not very expensive, easy solution without much effort and it suits their needs.



Add the fact that it's awesome for cases with space restrictions and you have a winner!


----------



## Binge (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh you can't use case size in an argument against going bigger with water cooling.  You don't need to have your pump/rad/res even connected to your rig.  I am living proof


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 30, 2009)

OC a good bit and run a stress test. the rad will be come saturated with heat and the cpu will climb to unbearable temps.

its possible you could even get it to overheat at stock clocks with some cpus.

its fine for dualcore and stock clocks but i dont see this doing well with OCers

we are going to see alot of these units being passed around here in the next few months


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2009)

What I wonder is, how would this be for a GPU cooler, full cover blocks are expensive, and MCW60's are about half of this cost.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> OC a good bit and run a stress test. the rad will be come saturated with heat and the cpu will climb to unbearable temps.
> 
> its possible you could even get it to overheat at stock clocks with some cpus.
> 
> ...





Works great on my OC rig.


I havn't experienced what you described running OCCT, Prime 95, or Intel Burn test with CPU over clocked.

It's a good cooler.



Not sure why core 1 is so much cooler than the others. Under load they even out. I think core number 1 may be at a cool spot on the heat sink.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> OC a good bit and run a stress test. the rad will be come saturated with heat and the cpu will climb to unbearable temps.
> 
> its possible you could even get it to overheat at stock clocks with some cpus.





Again just to prove that this cooler works well.

Q9550 stable error free OCCT CPU test 30 minutes with a decent over clock.







CPU-Z validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=740740


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey let me in, just ordered one off Newegg.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 2, 2009)

I was actually going to buy one of these...  I used to own the swiftech compact H120... it also had an integrated block/pump but I found it too noisey!!  I think the vibration of the pump was being transmitted thru the block to the motherboard etc..

What is the noise like on the corsair one???  I need it to be silent from outside the case


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 2, 2009)

DrunkenMafia said:


> I was actually going to buy one of these...  I used to own the swiftech compact H120... it also had an integrated block/pump but I found it too noisey!!  I think the vibration of the pump was being transmitted thru the block to the motherboard etc..
> 
> What is the noise like on the corsair one???  I need it to be silent from outside the case




I haven't noticed any noises. At first I wasn't sure if the pump was working because I couldn't hear any noise. However the system temps prove that it must be working.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Hey let me in, just ordered one off Newegg.





Come on in the temps are nice.

Hope it works out for you. My configuration isn't what Corsair has published anywhere.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 2, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Come on in the temps are nice.
> 
> Hope it works out for you. My configuration isn't what Corsair has published anywhere.



Could you elaborate on this a little?


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Could you elaborate on this a little?



I have it mounted on the outside of my case. In the rear. Look at the pics. Also Corsair instructions state that the radiator should be mounted with the fan blowing cool air from outside into the case. I have a Scythe KAze fat fan blowing with the Corsair fan pulling. It's not kosher. When you get the instructions you will see. 

This configuration is working well though.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 12, 2009)

If your H50 didn't come with a 1156 bracket and you need one here is the link to get one.

https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_view.aspx?id=1150701


----------



## IINexusII (Oct 12, 2009)

temps look good i must say


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 13, 2009)

H50 moded DFI P45 JR hammer time!!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 18, 2009)

I want to be in the club, no pics at the moment but just imagine a corsair H50 in a supreme Antec 902 with cable management. The temps at load now are 57-58c at 1.412 volts 1 hour into orthos. 3.6Ghz stable e5200


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 18, 2009)

It seems with this CPU Cooler, it likes alot of dam air, so the more push/and pull power action going on the more it tends to rape all the other coolers. Switching my fans from outtake, to intake as the instructions wanted gave me 2-5c drop in temps yay


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 19, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> I want to be in the club, no pics at the moment but just imagine a corsair H50 in a supreme Antec 902 with cable management. The temps at load now are 57-58c at 1.412 volts 1 hour into orthos. 3.6Ghz stable e5200




Not familiar with your CPU but the temps look good. How does it compare to your last cooler? What did you switch from?


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 20, 2009)

With the chipset cooling upgrades and a HD5850 and HD4770.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 20, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What I wonder is, how would this be for a GPU cooler, full cover blocks are expensive, and MCW60's are about half of this cost.



I bet it would be a lot cooler than stock cooling, but the card would def need support and good bye 4 slots...below.


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 20, 2009)

Core i7 920, stock vcore, 180 Bclk x 21 = 3.78

Corsair H50 push pull config (Antec Tricool fans at 100%), Idle 41C, Prime 95 73C
Prolimatech push pull config (Antec Tricool fans at 100%), Idle 40C, Prime 95 65C

I was wondering about the potential of H50 for the longest time due to the mixed reviews.  So I bought it and tried it out.  All were done with identical hardware inside a Lian Li X500.  You see the result and now you have your answer.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 20, 2009)

Why would you Xfire a 5850 with a 4770?!

PS - I gotta get me one of'em DX11 things next week.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 21, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Why would you Xfire a 5850 with a 4770?!
> 
> PS - I gotta get me one of'em DX11 things next week.





Why not!!! 

If it worked.

However MSI Afterburner sees them both as well as CCC but there is no enable Xfire option. Bummer.






I could probably use this set up for folding. No Xfire support for rendering though.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm gonna ship my 4870 back, I used GPUTool and OCCT GPU and I saw white pixels at like 775/930. I wonder if the 5770 can OC better...? (I'm expecting an answer SonDa!)


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 21, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> I'm gonna ship my 4870 back, I used GPUTool and OCCT GPU and I saw white pixels at like 775/930. I wonder if the 5770 can OC better...? (I'm expecting an answer SonDa!)



From everything that I have seen the HD4850 and HD4870 were not as easy to over clock.
The main reason is that the HD5770 uses a  controller chip known as L6788A. This chip can be programmed with software. This allows HD5770 voltage adjustments to be easily attained. Easy if the program exist to set the voltages. They do exist too. MSI Afterburner 1.3.0 is one of them. Asus will use Smart Dr. program to control their HD5770 voltage. This is really nice. With HD4850 and HD4870 it was always resorting to hard volt mods to pump up the juice.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 31, 2009)

Omg you got a HD5850 lucky you, i moved on from a xigamatek dark knight laped. The temps with this h50 has def decreased sense i am moving back to winter. I get about 51c max load temps now cause my house is like 70f not 80'sf i dont know but im getting and still getting lower and colder temps with this H50. So im pretty proud getting a performance upgrade from my s1283 cpu cooler that was in 58-60s on loads at 1.4 volts, i have my e5200 at 3.65 Ghz stable all threw the night at 1.4 volts and it just makes my system look badass. Im ganna grab my friends nice camera and take picture in some high reses of my computer. I just bought a corsiar tx750 watt psu and omg is it matching the corsiar feeling in my antec 902. I will post pics of my rig in like 3 hours at the most cause my freinds hoging my comp for his daily cod5 fix .


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice volved! The H50 is such an underrated cooler... I believe it's up there with the TRUE.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 31, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Nice volved! The H50 is such an underrated cooler... I believe it's up there with the TRUE.




It would be sweet if TR had a H50 type cooler. I'd be all over it.   (if it performed better)

For now the H50 is working great.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 2, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> Core i7 920, stock vcore, 180 Bclk x 21 = 3.78
> 
> Corsair H50 push pull config (Antec Tricool fans at 100%), Idle 41C, Prime 95 73C
> Prolimatech push pull config (Antec Tricool fans at 100%), Idle 40C, Prime 95 65C
> ...





The Corsair H50 does work well. I have my H50 radiator mounted outside of case with a huge scythe fan pushing and the small Corsair fan pulling.

Guess you don't want to be a member.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is my H50 in my antec 902, the Antec tri cool is behind the cooler. It was used for my 4.6Ghz overclock on my e5200


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 15, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> Core i7 920, stock vcore, 180 Bclk x 21 = 3.78
> 
> Corsair H50 push pull config (Antec Tricool fans at 100%), Idle 41C, Prime 95 73C
> Prolimatech push pull config (Antec Tricool fans at 100%), Idle 40C, Prime 95 65C
> ...



try a linpack test....


----------



## Who is the Drizzle? (Nov 30, 2009)

*Joined Tech power up for this thread*

Hey all. I recieved my H 50 last week and i will be putting it in over the next few days.  I was thinking about mounting this outside of my case with something like the swifttec radbox.  anyone do this yet?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 30, 2009)

Who is the Drizzle? said:


> Hey all. I recieved my H 50 last week and i will be putting it in over the next few days.  I was thinking about mounting this outside of my case with something like the swifttec radbox.  anyone do this yet?



Nope but i would love to see the results. If you could try getting a empty fan bracket also, and putting it between your fan-fans and record your results. By doing this you will or should have even better temps because the "dead spot" were the fan motor is that block's airflow in that area of the radiator. will have space and air will move that part of the radiator threw that dead spot. So essentially you should get 1-5c drop in temps by having empty fan brackets between the fan and the rad itself. Good luck .


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 30, 2009)

Who is the Drizzle? said:


> Hey all. I recieved my H 50 last week and i will be putting it in over the next few days.  I was thinking about mounting this outside of my case with something like the swifttec radbox.  anyone do this yet?



You'd have to mod your case to mount the rad on the outside, that or don't use a side panel.

Edit: I'm no longer part of the H50 club... =[ I going with a cheaper cooling solution for my AM3 platform!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 30, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> You'd have to mod your case to mount the rad on the outside, that or don't use a side panel.
> 
> Edit: I'm no longer part of the H50 club... =[ I going with a cheaper cooling solution for my AM3 platform!



Im ganna stay in it sense im cooling a 4 Ghz quad. Lol.


----------



## Who is the Drizzle? (Nov 30, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Nope but i would love to see the results. If you could try getting a empty fan bracket also, and putting it between your fan-fans and record your results. By doing this you will or should have even better temps because the "dead spot" were the fan motor is that block's airflow in that area of the radiator. will have space and air will move that part of the radiator threw that dead spot. So essentially you should get 1-5c drop in temps by having empty fan brackets between the fan and the rad itself. Good luck .



Funny you mention that! I was just looking at this:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9205/cpa-282/Tecnofront_AirBox_120_-_Acrylic_.html?tl=g30c95s162

Im really itching to get this installed because my 92 MM Noctua cooler cant handle the needed bump in voltage to get the phenom II 955 stable over 3.51 GHZ.  I think ill install it the "Corsair" way this week while i wait on parts and more $.  Ill post temps on both mounting locations at my current clocks.


----------



## Who is the Drizzle? (Nov 30, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> You'd have to mod your case to mount the rad on the outside, that or don't use a side panel.
> 
> Edit: I'm no longer part of the H50 club... =[ I going with a cheaper cooling solution for my AM3 platform!



Moding the case is no prob, I can cut holes just below my rear 120 to route the tubes out the back. Im not at home ATM or id take a pic to show u.


----------



## Who is the Drizzle? (Nov 30, 2009)

*Rock out*

Installed the H50 with 2 fans (push pull) exhausting out the back.  I wanted to keep my air flow correct, as i already have 3 front 120s and 2 rear plus pci slot exhaust fans.   I must say; This thing frikin ROCKS!  

Noctua 92 MM HSF
idle: 42 C
Load: 63 C

Corsair H50 (push pull)
idle: 31 C
Load: 44 C


----------



## Who is the Drizzle? (Nov 30, 2009)

View attachment 31017


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 8, 2009)

Just bought one.  It should be here by end of week.  I had to fork out an extra $20 for the AMD bracket though.  

The main reason I am buying one is because of my small case. PC-V350.  I just bought a HD4850 and I can't put the side back on the case because of heat build up.  I have a Noctua NH-C12P and it is awesome when the GFX card isn't there.  

I also have a new SSD coming so I figured I would have to pull everything apart and do a fresh install so I bought a new 785g board and some DDR3 to go in there as well.  Should be pretty quick with my 945 and HD4850..

I will let you know the temps in a few weeks when I get it all up.


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 18, 2010)

i just bought an h50 today and it would not fit in my case (raidmax tornado) so i ordered a cooler master storm scout and it will be here in a few days. i will post pics/temps when i get the configuration figured out.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 18, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> i just bought an h50 today and it would not fit in my case (raidmax tornado) so i ordered a cooler master storm scout and it will be here in a few days. i will post pics/temps when i get the configuration figured out.



How in the world does the H50 not fit?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe he didn't have a rear 120 exhaust?


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 18, 2010)

Raidmax Tornado's have a 120mm exhaust fan though.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 18, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Raidmax Tornado's have a 120mm exhaust fan though.





No freaken idea then


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 18, 2010)

the tornado has a 120 exhaust but it is held in place by a clip thingy and the clip is like smaller than a 120


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 18, 2010)

SonDa5 said:


> I like the idea of self contained liquid cooling because is is easy to set up, works well and doesn't cost as much as a nice liquid cooling system.
> 
> I think this type of technology is the future of simple bolt on liquid cooling.



idk custom built water cooling is self contained in a way as well... idk but the water doesn't leave the unit, and i never have to open.. at least not for 9-12 months anyways....


----------



## Binge (Jan 18, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> idk custom built water cooling is self contained in a way as well... idk but the water doesn't leave the unit, and i never have to open.. at least not for 9-12 months anyways....



Your powers are needed elsewhere in the forums exodus, leave these lost souls and their sorry toys!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 18, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> the tornado has a 120 exhaust but it is held in place by a clip thingy and the clip is like smaller than a 120





Would if not of been simple to disregard the clip and drill a few holes?

Sorry if your not the guy with the case and is buying an entire new one just for a cooler.



@ Binge


Over here the H50 and Domino ALCs cost 50 quid. so do true 120exs

Both the WC systems shit all over the true 120 ex in terms of performance, and the true doesn't even come with fans!


They're bargains over here 


True 120 ex max temp @ 3.6 ghz 1.5 volts with this xeon 95c

Max temp when I had a Domino strapped down. 77c 

That's not bad


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 18, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Would if not of been simple to disregard the clip and drill a few holes?



i could have done that but i just want to get a new case


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 20, 2010)

i am waiting for my new case to arrive and i thought i would hook up the pump too my h50 in one of my old pcs to see if it is leaking or not and i cant hear anything. should i be able to hear anything coming from the h50???


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 20, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> i am waiting for my new case to arrive and i thought i would hook up the pump too my h50 in one of my old pcs to see if it is leaking or not and i cant hear anything. should i be able to hear anything coming from the h50???



Not really, maybe some trickling water inside the tubing because I heard that.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 20, 2010)

panther i calculated that you need to spend about £75 in total on a custom water cooling kit, with includes 2m of 1/2' tubing, coolant, cpu block, 2 GPU blocks, res/pump, velcro, 10 barbs and a black ice 240 radiator


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 20, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> panther i calculated that you need to spend about £75 in total on a custom water cooling kit, with includes 2m of 1/2' tubing, coolant, cpu block, 2 GPU blocks, res/pump, velcro, 10 barbs and a black ice 240 radiator



Mind letting us all in on this?


----------



## KieX (Jan 20, 2010)

Doing some maintenance on my computer ATM will post pics of my H50 setup and ask to join the group later today if all goes well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

subscribed as I'll be joining soon


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 23, 2010)

just installed my h50. i am at 21c idle


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> just installed my h50. i am at 21c idle



That's very good, how are ambient temps, must be pretty cool where your PC is.


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 23, 2010)

im not sure my room temp. not hot, not cool.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> im not sure my room temp. not hot, not cool.



That's pretty good temps for idle, you seem happy with the H50


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 23, 2010)

With all these clubs- there should be a more basic club... "The All Copper Club".

I would have gotten an H50 but decided against it when I found a ThermalTake V1 "Extreme Edition"  (Its a Black Widow Best Buy Edition, but the same exact thing as the Extreme Edition on newegg for $62) for $42 after tax.  Keeps my temps in the low 20s idle and tops out at 38-40C loaded.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

Flyordie said:


> With all these clubs- there should be a more basic club... "The All Copper Club".
> 
> I would have gotten an H50 but decided against it when I found a ThermalTake V1 "Extreme Edition"  (Its a Black Widow Best Buy Edition, but the same exact thing as the Extreme Edition on newegg for $62) for $42 after tax.  Keeps my temps in the low 20s idle and tops out at 38-40C loaded.



Got a pic?  Seems like a good performer.


----------



## Binge (Jan 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got a pic?  Seems like a good performer.



+1 for the pics.  Do want pics.


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 23, 2010)

i just overclocked my cpu to 3.25 ghz and i am running intel burn test and it has not gone over 36 c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> i just overclocked my cpu to 3.25 ghz and i am running intel burn test and it has not gone over 36 c



Very good, I'm so excited, can't wait till I get mine.


----------



## nt300 (Jan 25, 2010)

Make sure you plug in the Corsair H50's CPU fan pump to a continuous power source so it can run in maximum speed. I’ve noticed many people don’t plug in the pump in the proper location and there temps go up.


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 25, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Make sure you plug in the Corsair H50's CPU fan pump to a continuous power source so it can run in maximum speed. I’ve noticed many people don’t plug in the pump in the proper location and there temps go up.



i have my pump plugged into my chassis fan connector. speedfan says my pump is running at ~1430 rpm


----------



## nt300 (Jan 25, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> i have my pump plugged into my chassis fan connector. speedfan says my pump is running at ~1430 rpm


Well that is better than my friends speed. He has it running at around 600rpm only and can't figure out why its running so slow. I'm going to e-mail this site to him. 1400 rpm is not bad at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

How fast does the corsair fan spin at full blast anyways?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 25, 2010)

Should be 1450.


but its normal for things to be a little below or a little higher then their specs.


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 25, 2010)

Binge said:


> +1 for the pics.  Do want pics.



Alright, I will try to obtain a decent camera.. might have to borrow my moms DRII.


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How fast does the corsair fan spin at full blast anyways?



speed fan says my corsair fan is at 1650rpm @100%


----------



## nt300 (Jan 26, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> speed fan says my corsair fan is at 1650rpm @100%


And how about your pump speed?


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 26, 2010)

nt300 said:


> And how about your pump speed?



pump is at ~1440 rpm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

If Best Buy or Tiger/Comp USA have any in stock I'll be picking mine up this Friday.  Woot woot


----------



## nt300 (Jan 26, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> pump is at ~1440 rpm


Now that a nice speed.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 26, 2010)

I am happy to see people giving this a try...for selfish reasons. I myself started my path.hobby in watercooling using the Corsiar HydroCool 200ex. 

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer...ydrocool-200-water-cooling-helps-pump-p4-7ghz

Not to long after I purchased it and learning more on watercooling and how powerfull it could be compared to air cooling. I started modding the box it came in. New Radiator then a new pump, then a new cpu block, then large hose.. Eventually it had 0 of the components that it came with and was cooling cpu/gpu/nb.

So get in to water cooling...you will get hooked...you will buy more high-end stuff and that will make prices lower for me!


----------



## Kei (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't rememer the fan speed exactly, but I know it was around 1600rpm. The pump speed was above 1400rpm, and I had it plugged into an adaptor for molex to ensure no throttling was going on from the motherboard. 

I am curious to know if any of you guy have lapped your waterblocks? If you have how much work did it take you, and what was the temp performance gain after doing so. When I tested the H50 that was easily the biggest thing I believe needed attention with the system. The overall base was very rough by my standards although it does provide a fair contact area.

I'd love to see one of these little units tested with a pair of Gentle Typhoon fans or similar high static pressure push/pull fan setup. I think it would do VERY well, when I tested it I only had a few case fans lying around that had very low static pressures.....very lol. Even still it produced very good temps with those fans though they were very far from optimal for this use. I'm sure the results would be significantly better with proper fans.

Kei


----------



## KieX (Jan 26, 2010)

Kei said:


> I don't rememer the fan speed exactly, but I know it was around 1600rpm. The pump speed was above 1400rpm, and I had it plugged into an adaptor for molex to ensure no throttling was going on from the motherboard.
> 
> I am curious to know if any of you guy have lapped your waterblocks? If you have how much work did it take you, and what was the temp performance gain after doing so. When I tested the H50 that was easily the biggest thing I believe needed attention with the system. The overall base was very rough by my standards although it does provide a fair contact area.
> 
> ...



I got mine in push/pull with 2x 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons. 24/7 crunching and games for weeks and temperatures stay around the low 50C which is about 15C more than idle. Linkpak64 will push it to about 60C but that's fine, considering that was the 24/7 temp of my TRUE (albeit with S-Flex rather than these GT).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Kei actually tested this and sflex's don't so too great when used for rads or heatsink.  Hopefully he'll throw some of his findings in here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is my setup with the H50 installed.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is my setup with the H50 installed.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/P1274404resized.jpg



Sweet build, looks nice and clean. I'm debating whether or not I should buy the H50 again (never should've sold mine) or try out the new Domino ECO A.L.C. from CoolIt.


----------



## Pings (Jan 27, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Sweet build, looks nice and clean. I'm debating whether or not I should buy the H50 again (never should've sold mine) or try out the new Domino ECO A.L.C. from CoolIt.



Stay away from the Domino's from CoolIt. They have a exploding problem. Yes I said exploding problems, not leaking. I did a Google search and found out I was not the only one to a exploding CoolIt cooler. Check of this pick, that piece of junk exploded in my face, like a wine bottle. On top of that I tried contacting CoolIt and they pretty muck said tough luck . Then I made a post on the CoolIt forum about what happened and they deleted it like it never happened. It sounds like Apple and CoolIt have something in common. 

I've had my H50 for some time now. After tweaking the airflow of my new case and the airflow of the H50. It's the best CPU cooler I have even owned. Check out my setup I have the H50 setup like this: ⇇Fan⇇Shroud⇇H50⇇Fan. Adding a shroud seams to be the best mod you can do to the H50 temperature wise. The H50 kick the crap out of ever CPU cooler I have owned, over the Mega, True, Domino A.L.C., and the Zalman 9700NT.


























Here is my idle shroud test ambient temperature at 23°C.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Sweet build, looks nice and clean. I'm debating whether or not I should buy the H50 again (never should've sold mine) or try out the new Domino ECO A.L.C. from CoolIt.





Pings said:


> Stay away from the Domino's from CoolIt. They have a exploding problem. Yes I said exploding problems, not leaking. I did a Google search and found out I was not the only one to a exploding CoolIt cooler. Check of this pick, that piece of junk exploded in my face, like a wine bottle. On top of that I tried contacting CoolIt and they pretty muck said tough luck . Then I made a post on the CoolIt forum about what happened and they deleted it like it never happened. It sounds like Apple and CoolIt have something in common.
> 
> I've had my H50 for some time now. After tweaking the airflow of my new case and the airflow of the H50. It's the best CPU cooler I have even owned. Check out my setup I have the H50 setup like this: ⇇Fan⇇Shroud⇇H50⇇Fan. Adding a shroud seams to be the best mod you can do to the H50 temperature wise. The H50 kick the crap out of ever CPU cooler I have owned, over the Mega, True, Domino A.L.C., and the Zalman 9700NT.
> 
> ...



Hey man thanks for this great post.  Today when I get home I will try to invert the fan to blow outwards.  Right now speeding up the fan doesn't do anything to the temps, I think it has to do with blowing air into the case instead of out.  I'll see how that goes.  I'll also be trying some other fans I have here and see how they work.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

My coolit system hasn't exploded yet


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 27, 2010)

Pings said:


> Stay away from the Domino's from CoolIt. They have a exploding problem. Yes I said exploding problems, not leaking. I did a Google search and found out I was not the only one to a exploding CoolIt cooler. Check of this pick, that piece of junk exploded in my face, like a wine bottle. On top of that I tried contacting CoolIt and they pretty muck said tough luck . Then I made a post on the CoolIt forum about what happened and they deleted it like it never happened. It sounds like Apple and CoolIt have something in common.



Corsair backs their unit with a 2 year warranty and coverage for your entire system if the H50 leaks... HMMM!!!

I don't know, CoolIt's new cooler looks really similar to the H50 (although Masscool and Asetek came out with this idea first). If I had money I would buy all of them and compare the Masscool vs. Asetek vs. Corsair vs. CoolIt.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

I had not read about Corsairs warranty yet, pretty good.

Has anybody compared temp difference from the TIM that the Corsair brings pre applied to a third party TIM?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

unrelated to corsair






Nice base on the new coolit coolers, you can buy them from their website already by the by.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 27, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> unrelated to corsair
> 
> http://www.coolitsystems.com/images/stories/eco_alc/rentention_system.jpg
> 
> Nice base on the new coolit coolers, you can buy them from their website already by the by.



I saw the video on CoolIt's site, the guy swung the cooler by the pump round and round and it didn't break, he called it standard testing. If you notice the mounting screws, they're completely tool-less and do not require swapping out brackets, you can adjust the 4 little things sticking out of the pump/block to fit your socket.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

That looks nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Normal temps while browsing and jamming to some House.  No time to screw around, dual Scythe's at full blast   One thing, it is ridiculously hot in my room, temps will only get better.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2442.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

^^^ looks good man, how do you have the airflow?


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 28, 2010)

Judging by the direction of the Corsair fan, I think he's exhausting air out of the case. I can't remember exactly which way the Corsair fan blew though so I could be wrong.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Well from experience and some testing having the fan blow in is the best method.

out of the box configuration, fan blowing in : load about 54ºc
out of the box configuration, fan blowing out: exceeded 55ºc almost on the spot.

Single Scythe 110CFM blowing in:51-52ºc
Single Scythe 110CFM blowing out: 53-54ºc

Scythe 110CFM's Push and Pull blowing in: 45-46ºc
Scythe 110CFM's Push and Pull blowing out: 49-50ºc.


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking at the picture it looks like the fan is blowing inward. When I tested the H50 I had the best performance with the fan(s) blowing outward. That will of course depend heavily on the case you're using, and the airflow setup of all your fans. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Kei said:


> Looking at the picture it looks like the fan is blowing inward. When I tested the H50 I had the best performance with the fan(s) blowing outward. That will of course depend heavily on the case you're using, and the airflow setup of all your fans.
> 
> Kei



If you noticed the results I just posted, I had much better results blowing inward.  Then again I have a huge 230mm fan exhausting up top.  Maybe that's good enough to allow the H50 to be blowing inward.  But if you have a case with no exhaust fan other than the rear one you might have to have it blow outward.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Judging by the direction of the Corsair fan, I think he's exhausting air out of the case. I can't remember exactly which way the Corsair fan blew though so I could be wrong.





Opposite of true matey, the support bars are facing us meaning its blowing into the case.

With my ALC I had better results using it as en exhaust, but then I have over 250cfm of intake on my case : ]


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you noticed the results I just posted, I had much better results blowing inward.  Then again I have a huge 230mm fan exhausting up top.  Maybe that's good enough to allow the H50 to be blowing inward.  But if you have a case with no exhaust fan other than the rear one you might have to have it blow outward.



Yea, I noticed that...I always have my cases setup to have more intake than exhaust for pressure reasons. I'm sure that's why it worked better for me to have it blowing outward instead of inward. If I swapped the direction of some of the intake fans it would probably be a totally different story.

Kei


----------



## nt300 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you noticed the results I just posted, I had much better results blowing inward.  Then again I have a huge 230mm fan exhausting up top.  Maybe that's good enough to allow the H50 to be blowing inward.  But if you have a case with no exhaust fan other than the rear one you might have to have it blow outward.


Heat rises upward, you got yourself a great setup.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

I've 3 "77cfm" fans at the top of my case, I win!


For now until someone with deltas comes along ( they always do  )


----------



## SonDa5 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ looks good man, how do you have the airflow?





Looks like the fan is oriented to pull the air in the case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

I wonder if I'll be able to mount the H50 to the front of the case?   Hmmmmm.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I wonder if I'll be able to mount the H50 to the front of the case?   Hmmmmm.



The issue here would be the length of the tubing.


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> The issue here would be the length of the tubing.



Agreed, it would be pretty hard to do since the tubing is very rigid and you'd have to route it around other things which would mean you'd need more length.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Just a thought.  I'll do some measuring when I get home


----------



## Super XP (Jan 28, 2010)

I also have my side 230mm fan blowing onto my graphics cards. I also installed another 120mm fan in the front above my 230mm fan blowing cool air inside the case. Seems to work out great so far.

I did notice on the bottom of the Corsair H50 copper heatsink there was a deep single scratch on it. I gently removed the original thermal paste and noticed it. I am very surprized to find something like that. It must be lack of QC at Corsair, and somebody tried to hide that deep scratch. I wish I took a picture of it but I was out of a camera at the time and I really wanted to put this in my rig


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

I mentioned that the waterblock that was in the unit I tested was also far from optimal. I think that lapping one of these coolers would help tremendously, since the base is just not very good in my opinion.

These things would be golden if they came with a set of low/medium Gentle Typhoons, and the bottom of the cooler was lapped/flat. Then again it would be less fun because there would be nothing to mod then lol. I'm very curious to see how well they would do with a pair of 120x38mm low/medium speed fans in push/pull configuration. It would be super quiet while producing possibly even better temps.......dreams. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't dream, make it a reality Kei


----------



## Pings (Jan 28, 2010)

Intake vs exhaust is more base on our GFX cards than really anything else. What is working for you now will not be the same in other seasons. 99.9% of people who have their H50 in a Intake will come back in later months wondering why the temps of their H50 are so high. Everyone should know that heat rises. Like I was saying, intake vs exhaust is more based on your GFX. The hottest air our PC's has comes from our GFX cards. If your GFX card has a air handler, that blows hot air out the rear of your, you need to be in exhaust. Your GFX card pumps that hot air out the rear of your case only to be sucked back into your H50. This is not a good idea. You got to remember that it is winter and all you intake people are mixing hot air with with cold air. This could lead to major problems. If you have a GFX card pumps that hot air out the rear of your case and your H50 is a intake setup. You're are mixing hot and cold air inside the rad/coil of the H50, this mixing could create condensation. Now that there is condensation inside the radiator where is the humidity being blown, inside you case!


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

Remember that not everyone here lives in a place where 'Winter' exists lol. Also many users here are sitting in A/C rooms so the temp is constant 24/7 for the most part. The GPU is a large part of system temps, but more important than that is the actual case fan setup.

If you're running more exhaust than intake then the H50 is likely better blowing inward, if it's the other way around then it's likely better blowing outward.

Kei


----------



## Pings (Jan 28, 2010)

Kei said:


> Remember that not everyone here lives in a place where 'Winter' exists lol. Also many users here are sitting in A/C rooms so the temp is constant 24/7 for the most part. The GPU is a large part of system temps, but more important than that is the actual case fan setup.
> 
> If you're running more exhaust than intake then the H50 is likely better blowing inward, if it's the other way around then it's likely better blowing outward.
> 
> Kei



The GPU is the most important thing when picking intake vs exhaust. Your GFX card as the hottest air coming off it, that your PC produces. After that its your case and fan setup. Asetek makes the H50 and Asetek even recommends exhaust. Just because some moron at Corsair said intake works better doesn't mean that work for all of us. If you look at Corsair's test system they're using a GFX card with no air handler. No wonder why they said the H50 works better than in intake. Because with that GFX card does work better intake. But for the rest of us the have air handlers on their GFX cards, intake is not the best of ideas. Even in a A/C'd room the mixing of the hot air is all bad.


"*Asetek’s factory sealed liquid cooling system is specifically designed to exhaust CPU heat directly outside of the chassis.*" - Asetek



EDIT: More info on Asetek coolers:

Asetek makes the H50. Asetek also makes there own brand coolers. There is the Asetek LCLC and the Asetek LCLC 240MM Radiator. I've seen someone post another OEM LCLC 240mm from some random brand I never herd of. But, they're out there. From what I understand the H50 has water inside them and the Asetek brand has a some sort of a liquid cooling fluid.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 29, 2010)

The Corsair H50 has an additive in the water from what I've heard from my local PC shop in my area which further helps the water attract more heat or something.

I have one 120x38mm fan and it pushes a dump load of air, but it also makes a jet noise.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

Super XP said:


> The Corsair H50 has an additive in the water from what I've heard from my local PC shop in my area which further helps the water attract more heat or something.
> 
> I have one 120x38mm fan and it pushes a dump load of air, but it also makes a jet noise.



It'll also make your computer hover


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 29, 2010)

Pings said:


> The GPU is the most important thing when picking intake vs exhaust. Your GFX card as the hottest air coming off it, that your PC produces. After that its your case and fan setup. Asetek makes the H50 and Asetek even recommends exhaust. Just because some moron at Corsair said intake works better doesn't mean that work for all of us. If you look at Corsair's test system they're using a GFX card with no air handler. No wonder why they said the H50 works better than in intake. Because with that GFX card does work better intake. But for the rest of us the have air handlers on their GFX cards, intake is not the best of ideas. Even in a A/C'd room the mixing of the hot air is all bad.
> 
> 
> "*Asetek’s factory sealed liquid cooling system is specifically designed to exhaust CPU heat directly outside of the chassis.*" - Asetek
> ...



Veeeery interesting... I'm eyeing that 240mm setup. If Asetek manufactures the H50 then the quality of the 240mm should be comparable to the H50 itself. I was gonna get the Swiftech H20-220 Compact kit but it sold out a few days before I was going to buy it on Newegg. I'm going to consider the Asetek (when my budget allows it of course (which is going to be in a while )).

Edit: NorthQ and Masscool also produce sealed liquid cooling kits.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

hmm, that 240 is tempting


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Kantastic (Jan 29, 2010)

Somehow I'm liking how the tubing and the fan cable form this wave looking thing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Somehow I'm liking how the tubing and the fan cable form this wave looking thing.



It's appealing!


----------



## Pings (Jan 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty despite all the other reasons, doesn't it look better in exhaust? You could try a shroud (⇇Fan⇇Shroud⇇H50⇇Fan) to further to increase CFM and remover dead air. This will also result in further drop in temperature.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 29, 2010)

I believe that is exhaust, I'm not positive though. I just remounted my TRUE and noticed that my fans (Yate Loons) blow air towards the side with the wires.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

My H50 is exhausting at the moment.


----------



## Binge (Jan 29, 2010)

temps CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

45 load

idle like 30-32


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, now that the TIM has cured a bit, here is the temps now with the case closed   About a 8-9ºc over the Megahalem.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, now that the TIM has cured a bit, here is the temps now with the case closed   About a 8-9ºc over the Megahalem.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/Capture364.jpg



what tim was used?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> what tim was used?



The one that came with the Megashadow, Prolimatech's.


----------



## nt300 (Jan 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, now that the TIM has cured a bit, here is the temps now with the case closed   About a 8-9ºc over the Megahalem.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/Capture364.jpg


And silent right? What's your CPU vCore set at?


----------



## stevorob (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's is what mine currently looks like - waiting to get some new fans for the rad but these will work for now, and still need to let the as5 cure cause my temps are a little higher than I want.

Sorry for the crappy picture, can't find my camera.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

nt300 said:


> And silent right? What's your CPU vCore set at?



1.392v

I have a fan controller so it can be silent or full blast


----------



## nt300 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Phenom II 965 give a nice OC with low voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

nt300 said:


> The Phenom II 965 give a nice OC with low voltage.



Yeah they are not bad at all, it's a great CPU man.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 8, 2010)

Ordered CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler

today from the egg. should ahve it by the end of the week.

Going on my 920 rig in my specs, but the case is changing.  no longer Antec 300, Lian Li PC-K58W will be coming in with the cooler.

that should allow me to tri-Xfire my 4870s and be decently quiet as the stock i7 cooler is the loudest part right now.
*
question - do I have to use the Corsair* fan, or can I use any 120mm that fits? I couldn't tell if it was wired special or just a regular fan.*


----------



## codyjansen (Feb 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> Ordered CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler
> 
> today from the egg. should ahve it by the end of the week.
> 
> ...




the corsair fan has a cpu fan connector


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2010)

I notice everyone mounts this thing at wierd angles. Why not mount it right side up? You know so the Corsair logo reads right?


----------



## codyjansen (Feb 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I notice everyone mounts this thing at wierd angles. Why not mount it right side up? You know so the Corsair logo reads right?



i have mine mounted so you can see the logo. 

i have the cooler master storm scout (side panel is tinted) so i cant see it anyways


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> i have mine mounted so you can see the logo.
> 
> i have the cooler master storm scout (side panel is tinted) so i cant see it anyways



I have a 922 HAF I cant see mine ether but I was just wondering.


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> Ordered CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler
> 
> today from the egg. should ahve it by the end of the week.
> 
> ...



You mean Corsair fan right? Any fan will work.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 8, 2010)

That's a very nice-looking setup Chicken Patty. Well done.


----------



## codyjansen (Feb 8, 2010)

here is my rig





30 minutes of prime 95


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> Ordered CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler
> 
> today from the egg. should ahve it by the end of the week.
> 
> ...



Any fan works, a few pages back you'll see some pics of mine with push and pull fans, both Scythes.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I notice everyone mounts this thing at wierd angles. Why not mount it right side up? You know so the Corsair logo reads right?



I can't turn mine enough for it to read right, 



TIGR said:


> That's a very nice-looking setup Chicken Patty. Well done.



Thanks man


----------



## digibucc (Feb 9, 2010)

mine should be in within the hour.  should i use the pre-applied thermal paste or should i clean it and apply the arctic silver 5 i have?  I used it about a month ago.


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 9, 2010)

digibucc said:


> mine should be in within the hour.  should i use the pre-applied thermal paste or should i clean it and apply the arctic silver 5 i have?  I used it about a month ago.



Use the AS5, the stock stuff is good (compared to other stock junk) but there is simply way too much.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 9, 2010)

*it's in* - marking final  idle and load temps on stock and will post results after installing - I also heard it may take awhile to really kick in?

I run it basically 24/7 ... high idle often... how long do you think it may take?

i'll be back after the switch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

I used both, stock paste sucked!   Paste usually takes like 24 hours to cure.  You'll notice that the temps will drop more and more as time passes


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 9, 2010)

It shouldn't do unless you used the paste that comes with it, temps you got now should be temps you have for the rest of its life : ]


----------



## digibucc (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah I removed the thermal paste.  It fits inside my Lian Li Lancool PC-K58 with no need to mount anything outside. I will get pics up later.

I put my scythe High Performance fan behind it, attached to the case. then the rad, and then the corsair fan afterwards.

took 10+ degrees c off idle, will check load next. cpu was hgih 40s(46-8) , now 35 - individual cores were high 50s (56-8) now 2 are 38, the other 2 are 40.   HUUUGE difference.  and I even increased the overclock to 3.0GHz from 2.8


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 10, 2010)

Bro, with an H50 take that sucker str8 to 4GHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah I removed the thermal paste.  It fits inside my Lian Li Lancool PC-K58 with no need to mount anything outside. I will get pics up later.
> 
> I put my scythe High Performance fan behind it, attached to the case. then the rad, and then the corsair fan afterwards.
> 
> took 10+ degrees c off idle, will check load next. cpu was hgih 40s(46-8) , now 35 - individual cores were high 50s (56-8) now 2 are 38, the other 2 are 40.   HUUUGE difference.  and I even increased the overclock to 3.0GHz from 2.8



If I were you I'd test both ways.  At first I had better temps having the Corsair H50 intaking air.  But I had graphics cards that vented inside the case.  I got a 5770 that vents out the back and I get better results with the H50 as exhaust.  Could make a huge difference so I would try both ways and see what works best for you.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 10, 2010)

i just wanted to get basic and stable with a slightly better oc than i had...

as this is my work computer, i need it guaranteed running smooth by 8am tomorrow, to do my job.
but rest assured, this weekend will see me experimenting every which way to get the best possible temps for my setup.

I also dropped the idea of Tri-Crossfire.  I have the cards, and the new case gives me space.  but now they are all packed super close and generating an extra 10 degrees easy.  I instead moved the second card to the 3rd slot, so i finally have space between the two - my main card dropped 20+ degrees on load, no joke, it was so close to the second it couldn't breathe.

now i can start OCing again, those stock temps were a killer ;-)
it is now @4ghz and same temps as my original ones (3Ghz on stock)
HT disabled, speedstep etc, disabled.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i just wanted to get basic and stable with a slightly better oc than i had...
> 
> as this is my work computer, i need it guaranteed running smooth by 8am tomorrow, to do my job.
> but rest assured, this weekend will see me experimenting every which way to get the best possible temps for my setup.
> ...


awesome bro   Good luck man


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If I were you I'd test both ways.  At first I had better temps having the Corsair H50 intaking air.  But I had graphics cards that vented inside the case.  I got a 5770 that vents out the back and I get better results with the H50 as exhaust.  Could make a huge difference so I would try both ways and see what works best for you.



WHAT DID YOU DO TO THE TWINS!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WHAT DID YOU DO TO THE TWINS!!!



They were killing my case temps dude!!!  But don't worry they are still local and in VERY good hands.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> They were killing my case temps dude!!!  But don't worry they are still local and in VERY good hands.



You better take care of them. I entrusted them to you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You better take care of them. I entrusted them to you.



Don't worry dude, they are about 10 minutes from me, I stop by and peep on them periodically to make sure they are doing alright.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 15, 2010)

my corsair H50 setup ATM, someone needs to make a list for this club, and rank the h50 users up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/Capture045.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/Capture048.jpg
> 
> my corsair H50 setup ATM, someone needs to make a list for this club, and rank the h50 users up



That looks really nice man


----------



## tjmagneto (Feb 17, 2010)

CP, I have, soon to be had, an Element S case and am having temperature issues with dual GPUs with aftermarket coolers.  I want both cards so I can do folding @home but the temps were driving me crazy and the sound of a bunch of higher CFM fans were driving my wife crazy since the PC is in the living room.  So I'm getting a bigger case and one of my kids will inherit the Element S case w/o the loud fans. Then I'm going to crank up my system and see what my h50 can do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool man, temps with that case are fairly well.  It's not bad at all for a $120 case.


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 18, 2010)

Sheesh! I can't believe I forgot to post in this thread as well since I'm a happy H50 Momma! ^_^

Here are the temps for my Phenom II 955 running at stock:

Configuration: Push/Pull
Fans (Intake): Pair of Scythe SFF21E's - temp controlled
Fans (top): Yate Loon D14SL-12 - temp controlled
Fans (H50): Noctua NF-P12's running at 1250
Pump: 1420 or so

Monitoring Tools: Everest 5.3, CoreTemp 99.5
Stress Tool: Prime95 v.295 (duration: 1 hour)

Idle: 35
Load: 47

Now, this is a bit warmer than my 940 which was using a Zalman 9700NT:

Idle: 30
Load: 45

Right now I'm pretty happy based upon the results so far and my system is even a little quieter to boot. Still debating whether to replace the Yate Loon with one of those Noctua 140mm's but I'm not really fond of the 120-to-140 mounts they use.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

That's not that bad, you do have to keep in mind this is a low end water cooling sytem.  How are your ambient temps?


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's not that bad, you do have to keep in mind this is a low end water cooling sytem.  How are your ambient temps?



I know and I did a LOT of research on this before settling on the H50 so I was'nt expecting miracles; just a cooling system that came close to my beloved 9700NT and was quieter under load. So far it's met or exceeded my expectations on that front so I'm pretty pleased but the real acid test will be summer since we depend upon fans (no a/c) for cooling during the few weeks of the year it gets over 80 here in Kali.

I know what ambient temp means but I'm not sure how to get that measurement. Help me O Wise one?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> I know and I did a LOT of research on this before settling on the H50 so I was'nt expecting miracles; just a cooling system that came close to my beloved 9700NT and was quieter under load. So far it's met or exceeded my expectations on that front so I'm pretty pleased but the real acid test will be summer since we depend upon fans (no a/c) for cooling during the few weeks of the year it gets over 80 here in Kali.
> 
> I know what ambient temp means but I'm not sure how to get that measurement. Help me O Wise one?



Ambients, hmmmm.   put a thermometer in your room 

I go by what my a/c unit says, then I just add 1-3º more since my room has crunchers and it's hotter.  Me myself I love the H50.  Right now it's performing a bit bad because I just checked and I can't see the fins on my rad.   Time to bring out the air compressor


----------



## rockleez (Feb 20, 2010)

hey guys i have a Xigmatek Dark Knight cooler atm and thinking of getting this Corsair H50, my idle temps at 18-19C running 3.7GHZ, do you think the corsair would make it any lower?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

rockleez said:


> hey guys i have a Xigmatek Dark Knight cooler atm and thinking of getting this Corsair H50, my idle temps at 18-19C running 3.7GHZ, do you think the corsair would make it any lower?



If my H50 outperformed my Megahalem, I think it should outperform the DK as well.  But of course by no means can my statement be accurate.  Only one way to know


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2010)

rockleez said:


> hey guys i have a Xigmatek Dark Knight cooler atm and thinking of getting this Corsair H50, my idle temps at 18-19C running 3.7GHZ, do you think the corsair would make it any lower?



If you have a good air cooler like the DK then a H50 isnt for you. Also WTF do you live your getting 18-19c at idle!?


----------



## rockleez (Feb 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you have a good air cooler like the DK then a H50 isnt for you. Also WTF do you live your getting 18-19c at idle!?



Lol i dunno how it gets it that low, its my first ever build, i live in somewhere quite hot lol in a chip shop  ye but isnt any water cooler better than air?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

rockleez said:


> Lol i dunno how it gets it that low, its my first ever build, i live in somewhere quite hot lol in a chip shop  ye but isnt any water cooler better than air?



not any water is better than air.  I had a Thermal Take drive bay, that things sucked!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2010)

rockleez said:


> Lol i dunno how it gets it that low, its my first ever build, i live in somewhere quite hot lol in a chip shop  ye but isnt any water cooler better than air?



The H50 is a good cooler and a nice alternative to air. HOWEVER its not really true water cooling......well it is but it doesn't perform to the same level as a custom loop. If you had a stock heat sink I would say "yeah go for it!" but since you are already running a DK then its not much of an upgrade.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The H50 is a good cooler and a nice alternative to air. HOWEVER its not really true water cooling......well it is but it doesn't perform to the same level as a custom loop. If you had a stock heat sink I would say "yeah go for it!" but since you are already running a DK then its not much of an upgrade.



for me it was a considerable upgrade over my megahalem.  As far as I know the Megahalem makes the DK squeal.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> for me it was a considerable upgrade over my megahalem.  As far as I know the Megahalem makes the DK squeal.



Something must have been wrong with it then man. Honestly the H50 gets good temps but it doesn't blow away air coolers. Its just a nice alternative. Anyway this guy is getting 18c at idle with an OC. How much cooler you think he needs to be?


----------



## rockleez (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol i thought my 18-19C is normal and what everyone gets


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 21, 2010)

BTW, in case any of you AMD users are not aware of this I found a MUCH better bracket for the H50 than the plastic one thanks to the guys over at Overclocking.net:

CWCH50-AMDBRKT - AMD Bracket for Corsair Hydro Series H50
https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_view.aspx?id=1033992

Already put my name on the notification list since I detest the plastic one in a BAD way even 'tho it would mean tearing everything apart again.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 21, 2010)

Currently ebay stalking a H50 with poor tags and badly spelt auction title 

no bids thus far only 1 and half days left so hopefully no one else looks through every result from "heatsink" and finds it XD he he


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Something must have been wrong with it then man. Honestly the H50 gets good temps but it doesn't blow away air coolers. Its just a nice alternative. Anyway this guy is getting 18c at idle with an OC. How much cooler you think he needs to be?



Well in his case I don't know 

My Megahalem cooled my i7 perfectly bro, got temps as good as my monster WC setup back then.  Maybe it didn't perform good on AMD.


----------



## Crisao23 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm going to use a H50 on a HAF922 case. Does anyone know if mounting it to the case's top fan placement is a good idea for hot air exhaust ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

Crisao23 said:


> I'm going to use a H50 on a HAF922 case. Does anyone know if mounting it to the case's top fan placement is a good idea for hot air exhaust ?



Kinda akward, but just might work.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2010)

Crisao23 said:


> I'm going to use a H50 on a HAF922 case. Does anyone know if mounting it to the case's top fan placement is a good idea for hot air exhaust ?



See my specs. Its a bad Idea. Rear mount as an exhaust fan with a push pull config is the only way to go..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> See my specs. Its a bad Idea. Rear mount as an exhaust fan with a push pull config is the only way to go..


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 21, 2010)

Just got mine installed tonight, LOVE IT! Ive got it setup in the rear with a "push/pull" setup. Temps idle around 21-24c. Havent load tested yet, will tomorrow, too tired tonight. Will post some pics also.  Went to Frys today.... Bad move, spent A LOT OF MONEY! Got the H50 on sale $69.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Just got mine installed tonight, LOVE IT! Ive got it setup in the rear with a "push/pull" setup. Temps idle around 21-24c. Havent load tested yet, will tomorrow, too tired tonight. Will post some pics also.  Went to Frys today.... Bad move, spent A LOT OF MONEY! Got the H50 on sale $69.



Glad you like it.  What cooler did you have before and what were the temps?  I personally think it's a great investment.  no maintenance just a simple and pretty effective water cooler.


----------



## rockleez (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess i wont switch to this then as my 100%load temp is 25C only


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 21, 2010)

rockleez said:


> I guess i wont switch to this then as my 100%load temp is 25C only




Where do you live?

Your Ambients must be around 5c or something!

or the temperature sensor in your CPU is borked


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 21, 2010)

rockleez said:


> Lol i dunno how it gets it that low, its my first ever build, i live in somewhere quite hot lol in a chip shop  ye but isnt any water cooler better than air?



its not even hot in your bedroom in your chip shop lol..its actually quite cold in there! only downstairs thats hot.


----------



## rockleez (Feb 21, 2010)

Well i think its quite hot and its not like the case is on the outside, its kinda enclosed by 3 walls kinda thing.. i guess the case fans are doing a good job?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2010)

I know I'm late to the scene here, but I have a question.... Does the top on these come off the block? The black plastic cup with the corsair sticker?

Just wondering if allowing air to flow over that lil pump might help temps a degree or two.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

rockleez said:


> I guess i wont switch to this then as my 100%load temp is 25C only



man, you can even put the stock cooler back on if you have an aftermarket one.  Sell your cooler put the stock one and make money 



sneekypeet said:


> I know I'm late to the scene here, but I have a question.... Does the top on these come off the block? The black plastic cup with the corsair sticker?
> 
> Just wondering if allowing air to flow over that lil pump might help temps a degree or two.



This guy took his apart, maybe you can get some ideas from this thread???

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/629298-mod-corsair-h50-240mm-radiator-3.html


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I know I'm late to the scene here, but I have a question.... Does the top on these come off the block? The black plastic cup with the corsair sticker?
> 
> Just wondering if allowing air to flow over that lil pump might help temps a degree or two.



Should be no problem, got the screws on the base plate to remove it. Some guy in EVGA forum has some pics which show it taken apart: Post #13 http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=90442


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

KieX said:


> Should be no problem, got the screws on the base plate to remove it. Some guy in EVGA forum has some pics which show it taken apart: Post #13 http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=90442



That is actually a very very nice job


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That is actually a very very nice job



Yeah, so is the one you posted, been reading both now.. getting ideas. But even the guy from EVGA forum says it wasn't worth it. So I'll accept that and not bother/try


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2010)

KieX said:


> Should be no problem, got the screws on the base plate to remove it. Some guy in EVGA forum has some pics which show it taken apart: Post #13 http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=90442



Thats pretty cool! But mildly retarded. Why not just get a better pump and rad and do a proper loop?


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats pretty cool! But mildly retarded. Why not just get a better pump and rad and do a proper loop?



Completely agree! The amount of effort it took him... coulda/shoulda just gone for a full WC setup. H50 is there to make things simple!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

KieX said:


> Yeah, so is the one you posted, been reading both now.. getting ideas. But even the guy from EVGA forum says it wasn't worth it. So I'll accept that and not bother/try





TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats pretty cool! But mildly retarded. Why not just get a better pump and rad and do a proper loop?





KieX said:


> Completely agree! The amount of effort it took him... coulda/shoulda just gone for a full WC setup. H50 is there to make things simple!



exactly, if you going to go through that hassle, do a nice custom loop.  H50 = the comfort of air cooling with kinda similar performance


----------



## TIGR (Feb 22, 2010)

One benefit over air cooling is less stress on the board. Air coolers that are big enough to perform with the H50 tend to be rather heavy. I'd still rather go with a proper loop but for the ease of use and price, the H50 is acceptable for some people and situations.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Glad you like it.  What cooler did you have before and what were the temps?  I personally think it's a great investment.  no maintenance just a simple and pretty effective water cooler.


I was using a 1283, awesome air cooler. Temps with that would hang around 34-36c idle /38-45c load. What program do you guys use to monitor? I have used 4 different programs with 4 different temps showing. Everest for some reason says its 79c  Bios says 28 to 30c, and core temp says 21- 25c at idle. One thing about the H50 that I really like... its silent. Ive been around water loops that sound like a freaking toilet flushing, or have pumps that are lets say "not so silent". Its a great tool to get your feet wet with. Doesnt do what a custom loop will do but hey.... its liquid cooling made almost "idiot proof".


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I was using a 1283, awesome air cooler. Temps with that would hang around 34-36c idle /38-45c load. What program do you guys use to monitor? I have used 4 different programs with 4 different temps showing. Everest for some reason says its 79c  Bios says 28 to 30c, and core temp says 21- 25c at idle. One thing about the H50 that I really like... its silent. Ive been around water loops that sound like a freaking toilet flushing, or have pumps that are lets say "not so silent". Its a great tool to get your feet wet with. Doesnt do what a custom loop will do but hey.... its liquid cooling made almost "idiot proof".



I believe your post was said very good.  I use real temp for intel, core temp for amd.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 23, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Bro, with an H50 take that sucker str8 to 4GHz.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 23, 2010)

Really impressed with the cooling of this H50. Here's a run I did with an oc from stock 3.1GHz to 3.8GHz. Ive yet to see the temp over 31c. Ive actually had it up to 4GHz but havent benched it that high yet. Pretty good for a $70 setup IMHO.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 23, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/Capture045.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/Capture048.jpg
> 
> my corsair H50 setup ATM, someone needs to make a list for this club, and rank the h50 users up




The H50 seems to have taken off since I started this club.  PM me if you want to be on the list.  
That will make it easy for me to update the thread. 

I wish i could get my Q9550 to go as fast as yours.


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, I now have an H50 waiting to be installed on my 750. Just waiting for another Thermalright FDB-1300 fan to do push pull.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Well, I now have an H50 waiting to be installed on my 750. Just waiting for another Thermalright FDB-1300 fan to do push pull.



  Keep us posted and post some pics


----------



## OVRKIL (Feb 27, 2010)

*Experiment!!*

I was going to install my H50 the usual way but I decided to try something different...what do you think?  I mounted my H50 on the outside of my HDD cage and created a custom air tunnel (prototype!) to isolate the air from the 140mm intake fan.  I have barely enough room for a push/pull config...if my temps aren't where I like them, I will try something different.  I like this setup because it maintains the 'standard' airflow of the case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

OVRKIL said:


> I was going to install my H50 the usual way but I decided to try something different...what do you think?  I mounted my H50 on the outside of my HDD cage and created a custom air tunnel (prototype!) to isolate the air from the 140mm intake fan.  I have barely enough room for a push/pull config...if my temps aren't where I like them, I will try something different.  I like this setup because it maintains the 'standard' airflow of the case.



That's actually pretty cool, how are your temps?


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

That "push / pull" is sooooooo close.   Very cool idea.


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 27, 2010)

OVRKIL said:


> I was going to install my H50 the usual way but I decided to try something different...what do you think?  I mounted my H50 on the outside of my HDD cage and created a custom air tunnel (prototype!) to isolate the air from the 140mm intake fan.  I have barely enough room for a push/pull config...if my temps aren't where I like them, I will try something different.  I like this setup because it maintains the 'standard' airflow of the case.



Pretty interesting way of getting that going and it's similar to what I was thinking of except implemented WAY differently. Have you had a chance to see what your temps are like yet?

Also, you could try doing something similar using the 5.25 bays and some 120mm fans so you can keep your intake down there. That is of course unless you're planning on removing the drive cage?


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 28, 2010)

OVRKIL said:


> I was going to install my H50 the usual way but I decided to try something different...what do you think?




Looks fun.

How did it work out? Temps?


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Figured I'd better update over here since I posted the info in another forum. Here are my current temps and info:

Monitoring Tools: CoreTemp 99.5
Ambient Temp: 28 c
CPU speed: 3.2GHz stock w/ no overclocking

Stress Tool: Prime95 v.295
Settings: Default
Duration: 1 hour

Temp - Idle: 37c
Temp - Load: 49c

Stress Tool: Linx v.0.64
Settings: 5 runs - All RAM
Duration: 1 hour

Temp - Idle: 37c
Temp - Load: 51c

Fan setup is as follows:

exhaust: one 140mm Yate Loon D14SL-12
exhaust: pair of 120mm Noctua NF-P12's in push/pull configuration on H50
Intake: pair of 120mm Scythe S-Flex SFF21E's

Thoughts on these results? Are these good or should I continue with my plan:

a. Replace factory H50 AM2/AM3 bracket and install newer Corsair Hydro Series H50 AMD socket AM2 and AM3 Retention Kit from FrozenCPU: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...0-AMDBRKT.html

b. Clean and use thin application of Shin-Etsu X23-7783D on H50 pump: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/89...?tl=g8c127s846


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> Figured I'd better update over here since I posted the info in another forum. Here are my current temps and info:
> 
> Monitoring Tools: CoreTemp 99.5
> Ambient Temp: 28 c
> ...



Let me pitch in some of my observations.

1-Replacing TIM is a huge difference.  I went from the factory Corsair TIM to the one that is provided with the Megashadow (Prolimatech).  That gave me a few degrees of headroom.

2-I did notice the stock mounting mechanism is kinda cheap if you ask me.  I never replaced mine, but I think this should also be a good improvement over stock.

3-DON'T PLUG PUMP HEADER TO BOARD.  Get a 3pin to 4pin molex if you have to and plug it to PSU.  This made the biggest difference of all.  Saw a good 5ºc drop over using the mobo.

The H50 is a great cooler, however I'm not so fond of it in stock form.  However, if you play around with this cooler there is lots to squeeze out of it.  I went from having same temps as my Megashadow with an open case to having same temps and case closed.  That already was an achievement.  Performs like the Mega while having the case open for the MEga, but the H50 was all closed up.  Then I went from that to even with case closed, still performing a good 4-5ºc better than the mega in any given instance.  Testing anyone 

My three easy steps to killer performance with the H50:
1-Push and Pull Fan Configuration 
2-swap swap swap.  Try different configs.  Pull in, push out, whatever.  Use the one that best works for you.  Not every case is the same, forget about the others, they suck!  Use what works for you!
3- the most important step of all, TIM SUCKS!  Replace the Corsair one, too thick.  Use one of your liking, but not the Corsair one that comes with it.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's my H50 setup, got it push/pull with 2 scythe slipstreams 110cfm running at full speed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

stevorob said:


> Here's my H50 setup, got it push/pull with 2 scythe slipstreams 110cfm running at full speed
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100301/P1010109.jpg



Same exact setup I was using   need to get the PCI Wherever rack to mount it to my Torture Rack


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 2, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> Fan setup is as follows:
> 
> exhaust: one 140mm Yate Loon D14SL-12
> exhaust: pair of 120mm Noctua NF-P12's in push/pull configuration on H50
> Intake: pair of 120mm Scythe S-Flex SFF21E's



How are you finding those P-12's? Can't get another Thermalright to match the one  was using on my Xiggy, but have 2 P-12's on hand.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guys, I need some help. Can anyone tell me the size of the bolts used to mount the rad and fan?

Living in a metric world, none of my local suppliers had in stock, so I will have to order.
I need another set to add a 2nd fan to do push /pull.

Thx.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Hey guys, I need some help. Can anyone tell me the size of the bolts used to mount the rad and fan?
> 
> Living in a metric world, none of my local suppliers had in stock, so I will have to order.
> I need another set to add a 2nd fan to do push /pull.
> ...



The thread is 6/32.  The length depends on what you need.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 3, 2010)

Corsair's screw length is 1 1/4", and that's enough to mount the stock 120x25mm fan that it comes with.  If you get a larger fan, say a 120x38mm, you'll obviously need longer screws.

Edit:  1 1/4 inches = 31.75 millimeters


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Some 6/32 by 1 1/2 inches should be enough to mount 38mm fans.   They are avaialble at Home Depot for those who don't know.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 3, 2010)

1 1/2" screws may be a tad too short, as they come in at 38.1mm, which is just barely enough to fit through a 120x38mm fan.  I would say that 1 3/4" (44mm) would be enough to mount, gives you a little extra thread so you can grab the holes in the rad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

I bought also some 6/32 x 2".  They go through a 25mm fan, the wall of my torture rack and into the rad with more than enough thread left.  Maybe something in between 1 1/2 and 2"??


----------



## stevorob (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, definitely need something along the lines of 1 3/4" screws to mount the 38mm fans.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep I'd have to agree.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 3, 2010)

This thread needs moar pics!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll have some later this week.  I just ordered my Sunbeam PCI Wherever Rack to mount my H50 to my torture rack.  We'll see how that turns out


----------



## stevorob (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds good.  

I'm thinking of ordering the technofront air box from frozenCPU to see if that will lower temps since it will spread out the airflow and remove the dead spot from the front fan in the rad.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9205/cpa-282/Tecnofront_AirBox_120_-_Acrylic_.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmm, I had forgotten all about those.  They are rather nice . Get us some pics if you end up ordering it


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 3, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> How are you finding those P-12's? Can't get another Thermalright to match the one  was using on my Xiggy, but have 2 P-12's on hand.



I'm liking them quite a bit actually. The pair I'm using were being used for my front intake fans and were well up to the job. The only reason I swapped over to the S-Flex fans was due to a suggestion from someone else about the noise/performance ratio compared to Noctua's; not as great mind but pretty close and cheaper. ^_^

Hopefully this weekend I'll get a chance to tear mine down and setup everything again with the new mounting bracket and paste I got. I'd really like to get my temps down to where they should be so that I do not have to worry about it for awhile. Or rather, at least until the 3.0 GHz 6-core CPU's come out from AMD and I start looking for an 890X board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Guys, my PCI-E wherever rack should be in tomorrow, bump for some upcoming pics


----------



## stevorob (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds good.  Lookin forward to it.  Hopefully gonna be ordering the radbox this weekend.  Will get some pics up when it comes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

stevorob said:


> Sounds good.  Lookin forward to it.  Hopefully gonna be ordering the radbox this weekend.  Will get some pics up when it comes



Yo, you got PM.

I'm looking forward to it as well man


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 5, 2010)

Pulled my H50 and changed grease. Used some Thermalright "the chill factor" that I got for free with something. Anyone else ever used it? The stuff if great. Dropped my temps about 3 to 5c (was using Zalman STG1)  Good temps for free shizat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Pulled my H50 and changed grease. Used some Thermalright "the chill factor" that I got for free with something. Anyone else ever used it? The stuff if great. Dropped my temps about 3 to 5c (was using Zalman STG1)  Good temps for free shizat.



Free is great!  I will get around to ordering some AS5 again and try it with that.  I've had the best luck with that TIM.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 5, 2010)

Ive been using the Zalman stuff for a few years now, been happy with it. But free and better temps? Im going to do a fresh Zalman application, something must have been off on it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Ive been using the Zalman stuff for a few years now, been happy with it. But free and better temps? Im going to do a fresh Zalman application, something must have been off on it.



Let us know.  Play with TIM, different spreads and applications can make a world of a difference bro.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 5, 2010)

I had the stock garbage and AS5 on it when I had it on my athlon x2 4200 - AS5 definitely was way better.  I have some MX2 on it now with the i5, and definitely get some great temps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

stevorob said:


> I had the stock garbage and AS5 on it when I had it on my athlon x2 4200 - AS5 definitely was way better.  I have some MX2 on it now with the i5, and definitely get some great temps.



I've heard great things about the MX2 as well


----------



## stevorob (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, its good stuff.  Keeps my i5 nice and cool - under 60C at 4.0 running prime


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

stevorob said:


> Yeah, its good stuff.  Keeps my i5 nice and cool - under 60C at 4.0 running prime



That sounds like a winner


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is my load temps now with the H50 mounted on a Danger Den Torture Rack.  39ºc at the moment.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 6, 2010)

Holy wow, 39c LOAD?

Crazy cool.

Got pics?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 6, 2010)

Heres my latest temps with Thermalright "the chill factor".  Very impressed for a free tube of grease. 100% crunch @ about 12 hrs. CPU oc'ed from 3GHz to 3.85GHz. Will test 3.9GHz+ tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

stevorob said:


> Holy wow, 39c LOAD?
> 
> Crazy cool.
> 
> Got pics?



I will shortly.



blkhogan said:


> Heres my latest temps with Thermalright "the chill factor".  Very impressed for a free tube of grease. 100% crunch @ about 12 hrs. CPU oc'ed from 3GHz to 3.85GHz. Will test 3.9GHz+ tonight.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100306/untitled.jpg



  Great temps dude, WOW!


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 7, 2010)

*A note for those thinking about shin-etsu*

This has got to be the most difficult, most fustrating, PITA thermal paste I have EVER had the displeasure of buying. I've been trying to apply this crap for the past HOUR, even going so far as to heating it up in a cup of hot water for 20 minutes, and I STILL can't get the crap to spread worth a damn. 

I'm going to try the hot water trick one more time but I'm NEVER buying this crap again. On the way back home I'm going to get some MX-3 so I don't EVER have to deal with this again.

Edit (4:35pm PST): Okay, I've HAD IT with this crap. I just finished one of the two 1g tube I got and I STILL can't get this stuff to spread evenly no matter how I try. If anyone wants the other 1g tube PM me and we'll work out arrangements but I want the rest of this crap out of my sight. Now I get to drive all the way back near home to get some GOOD thermal paste and this time I'm going to pickup some MX-3 and Cooler Master Thermal Fusion 400 RG-TF4-TGU1-GP and go from there.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 7, 2010)

I've had good luck with the mx-2.  I didn't spread it, i just let the pressure of the block spread it.  I hear its alot like the mx-3 though in terms of viscosity, maybe a little thinner, so it'll be way easy to spread.  You should have better luck with it over what you're trying.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> This has got to be the most difficult, most fustrating, PITA thermal paste I have EVER had the displeasure of buying. I've been trying to apply this crap for the past HOUR, even going so far as to heating it up in a cup of hot water for 20 minutes, and I STILL can't get the crap to spread worth a damn.
> 
> I'm going to try the hot water trick one more time but I'm NEVER buying this crap again. On the way back home I'm going to get some MX-3 so I don't EVER have to deal with this again.



Yes yes yes, I hate it because of that, it's soooo un spreading


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 7, 2010)

Its like spreading a wet piece of rice. Gota love it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Its like spreading a wet piece of rice. Gota love it.



Yeah, it's really bad bro. I don't use it because I can't even get it to stick to the CPU


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 7, 2010)

*MX-3 MUCH better...*

Getting ready to install the motherboard and re-attach everything so here are some pics. I went ahead and used the "bb size dab and install heatsink" as you can see from the last picture using MX-3.

Right now the idle temps are still sitting at 38c with ambient temps sitting around 28c in the room. So I'm not sure what else to do at this point except to maybe clean that paste off and try the Cooler Master stuff. Thoughts?

Update (8:10pm PST): Okay, after watching this thing for a bit it's still not dropping below 38c which is exactly the temps I was getting before. I did some digging and it looks like this is a fairly normal temp for this CPU:

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/276409-28-good-cooler-phenom

So at this point I think all of this, in retrospect, was a waste of time which is kind of frustrating but at least I did get a better mounting bracket installed than the cheap plastic one that came with the kit. Unless someone says this is still bad and I should sell it off and use a Zalman 9700NT instead I'm just going to keep things as they are. ^_^

Update (8:48pm PST): Actually, I should take some of that back since I DID learn that the easiest and most efficient way to apply thermal paste was using the "size of a BB and let heatsink spread" method was the better choice among all of them and gave the most consistent results. Anyway, I'm going to seal this thing up and enjoy my system for a change rather than fretting over temps at this point but I am going to ensure that any case I get in the future is going to have a CPU backplate hole which would have made things a lot easier to deal with.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 7, 2010)

Your good. I wouldnt worry to much about your temps, you have done all you can. One thing that I have learned about different types, some take time to "cure". You might notice your temps droping a hair after some run time.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 7, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Your good. I wouldnt worry to much about your temps, you have done all you can. One thing that I have learned about different types, some take time to "cure". You might notice your temps droping a hair after some run time.



MX-3 doesn't need to cure.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 7, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> MX-3 doesn't need to cure.


did not know that. I havent actualy used MX-3.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> Getting ready to install the motherboard and re-attach everything so here are some pics. I went ahead and used the "bb size dab and install heatsink" as you can see from the last picture using MX-3.
> 
> Right now the idle temps are still sitting at 38c with ambient temps sitting around 28c in the room. So I'm not sure what else to do at this point except to maybe clean that paste off and try the Cooler Master stuff. Thoughts?
> 
> ...



hmm, how's the airflow in your case.  My full load temps is two degrees higher than your idle.  I'm on a tech station though.  So that means that airflow is all the difference in the world.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 7, 2010)

Im pushing harder tonight. 3.9GHz. Still havent broke 40c. Note the voltage.... still got lots of room


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Im pushing harder tonight. 3.9GHz. Still havent broke 40c. Note the voltage.... still got lots of room
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100307/3.9.jpg



Apart from the fact that those CPU's run cool, you lapped it too right?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 7, 2010)

No lapping. I upgraded my H50 fan today. Found a Silverstone FM121 110cfm fan in my closet today, been looking for it for awhile. This sucker is a monster air mover. Sounds like a small leaf blower.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> No lapping. I upgraded my H50 fan today. Found a Silverstone FM121 110cfm fan in my closet today, been looking for it for awhile. This sucker is a monster air mover. Sounds like a small leaf blower.



got you confused with somebody else then.  Well for being in a Sauna, not bad.  Trying to see how much I can bring down the voltage at stock speeds.  This quad don't need an overclock, this thing is fast as hell with the help of the SSD 

Full load is 1.328v down from 1.392v


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> got you confused with somebody else then.  Well for being in a Sauna, not bad.  Trying to see how much I can bring down the voltage at stock speeds.  This quad don't need an overclock, this thing is fast as hell with the help of the SSD
> 
> Full load is 1.328v down from 1.392v
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100307/Capture024.jpg


I thinking I need to finaly break down and get a SSD. I miss my X4 940. Had a blast overclocking and under volting it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

What I love about the way I set up the H50 on my tech station is that it's exhausting up, so the graphics card has all the heat up removed    Look at it idle.  A good 10ºc less.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome setup.  If only I had the room... 

So that's why your temps are so insanely low lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm, how's the airflow in your case.  My full load temps is two degrees higher than your idle.  I'm on a tech station though.  So that means that airflow is all the difference in the world.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100307/Capture023.jpg



Your temp is "OK" but mine is better!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Your temp is "OK" but mine is better!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100307/Untitled741.jpg



My ambients were and still are pretty high.  Since it's cool outside we have the darn a/c off, and my room with both rigs crunching, one being a damn i7 is a freain' Sauna, it's hot as hell in here.

2nd of all, my max is 1ºc lower than yours


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 7, 2010)

You know, just on a whim before I closed everything up and started testing last night I swapped the MX-3 for the Cooler Master Thermal Fusion 400 Compound (RG-TF4-TGU1-GP). I then power things up and my jaw hits the floor:

Tool: Prime95
Duration: 9hours no errors

Ambient: 25c

Idle: 33c
Load: 48c

Before I was getting higher temps and an error on one core after about 2 hours. My average idle still seems to float between 36-38 when I have Firefox open with 58 tabs open so I think I've hit the happy spot. ^_^

After sleeping on things and thinking about it this really was not a waste of time and I learned, thru trial and error the hard way, how good thermal paste works and how to work with it. That alone was worth a lot of the frustration I felt last night since this was a pretty big gap in my knowledge. 



blkhogan said:


> Your good. I wouldn't worry to much about your temps, you have done all you can. One thing that I have learned about different types, some take time to "cure". You might notice your temps dropping a hair after some run time.



As someone mentioned already MX-3 really does not need to cure but I'm not sure if that's the case with the Cooler Master stuff I swapped in at the last moment. Still, I think at this point the improvement I'm seeing makes me happy and I can say this effort was worth it now. 



Chicken Patty said:


> hmm, how's the airflow in your case.  My full load temps is two degrees higher than your idle.  I'm on a tech station though.  So that means that airflow is all the difference in the world.





Chicken Patty said:


> What I love about the way I set up the H50 on my tech station is that it's exhausting up, so the graphics card has all the heat up removed    Look at it idle.  A good 10ºc less.



Look at my revised results and I think you will agree that things are better than I first thought that they were. Airflow in general is pretty good I think with the pair of 120mm's in front pulling stuff in but it's nothing like your setup that's for sure. Goddess, how I hope to have some day a hobby place where I can have a setup like yours.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> You know, just on a whim before I closed everything up and started testing last night I swapped the MX-3 for the Cooler Master Thermal Fusion 400 Compound (RG-TF4-TGU1-GP). I then power things up and my jaw hits the floor:
> 
> Tool: Prime95
> Duration: 9hours no errors
> ...



Very good, so different TIM made the difference for you heh?  So now your temps are much better and you are happy.  As far as my setup, it's completely in the open so although my ambients don't help a lot, it's still getting more air than it needs .  As far as a hobby place, that's just my bedroom.  I wish I had a hobby place, I'd have it filled with PC's


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 7, 2010)

*New Build with H50*

New to these forums just decided to build a new computer and have decided to get the Corsair h50 as my cooler. Going to put it in a Antec 900 two case with a Corsair HX750 power supply a Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5 motherboard. Dual Western Digital Black 1TB SATA 3 compliant hard drives a Radeon 5770 vid card and 6 GB of corsair XMS memory running at 7-7-8-16 I think are the rec timing. For my processor i decided to put in a AMD Phenom II x4 965 which runs at 3.4GHZ. Also putting in windows 7 ultimate. One question I have is I can get artic silver 5 thermal past easily. But is there better thermal paste out there then that and what is it and where can I buy it? Tell me what you guys think


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 7, 2010)

AS5 is good stuff, I would grab that if its easy to get. I heard good things about MX3 also, Ive never used it personaly. I like to use Zalman STG1 and AS CMQ-22G. Really anyone of the quality ones on the market will bo a good job. Its more of a personal choice over anything else. Some do show better cooling over others though.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 7, 2010)

AS5 is good, it seems to be the industry standard, but there is way better paste out there just as easily available as AS5.  AS5 is a 5-6 year old tech, requires cure time, and is electrically conductive so you have to be careful not get any on a MB trace or something like that.

MX-2 and MX-3 both are great pastes. I also hear that the Noctua and the OCZ Freeze do a very good job as well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

how long screws should i get (in MM!!!) if i wanna do PP on a H50 in a 800D? need 4 screws

it will all be inside the case and will be screwed in place from the outside

i'm thinking some M4 thats about 33-34mm long?

its a build i do for a friend. will post pics when its done


----------



## stevorob (Mar 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The thread is 6/32.  The length depends on what you need.





stevorob said:


> Corsair's screw length is 1 1/4", and that's enough to mount the stock 120x25mm fan that it comes with.  If you get a larger fan, say a 120x38mm, you'll obviously need longer screws.
> 
> Edit:  1 1/4 inches = 31.75 millimeters



6 - 32 - 1  1/4 inches


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 7, 2010)

stevorob said:


> AS5 is good, it seems to be the industry standard, but there is way better paste out there just as easily available as AS5.  AS5 is a 5-6 year old tech, requires cure time, and is electrically conductive so you have to be careful not get any on a MB trace or something like that.
> 
> MX-2 and MX-3 both are great pastes. I also hear that the Noctua and the OCZ Freeze do a very good job as well.



I second the MX-3 and surprisingly the Thermal Fusion 400 Compound (RG-TF4-TGU1-GP) both which I found were easy to apply and did very well. A friend of mine uses the Noctua stuff and he's been pretty happy with it as well.

Myself, I just got finished running a LinX test for an hour and here is what I came up with using the Thermal Fusion 400 Compound (RG-TF4-TGU1-GP):

Ambient: 26c

Idle: 34c
Load: 50c

Not bad and I'm pretty happy with it so now I can start enjoying my new toy rather than worrying about it.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's a screen of 15 mins of prime temps - i5 @ 4.0 1.3v


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 8, 2010)

*Thermal paste*

OK well I checked out the websites to the stores near me and I can get some Scythe Arctic MX-3 Thermal Compound for $19.99 from microcenter. Hoping I can have this build ready to get and put together soon. Is that the MX-3 compound you guys were talking about? Oh and do you happen to know what type of compound their using on the H50?


----------



## stevorob (Mar 8, 2010)

The stock H50 tim is garbage - it's wayyyy too thick.  Definitely replace it with some MX-3

The MX-3 we're referring to is the Arctic Cooling MX-3

If THIS is what you found, then it appears to be the same thing... dunno why they labeled it "scythe"


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 8, 2010)

*Fans*

Also was thinking of using the combined fans from the h50 and back fan of the Antec 900 two case in a push pull combo. Hope this will be decent and quiet enough for me if not I intend to get some Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F or the D models. Do you guys think the top 240mm fan might interfere with the h50? I hope not.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 8, 2010)

The H50 does work great in a push pull - as far as it interfering with the top fan in the 900 case, I couldn't tell you, but you can check out some pics in this thread of people's setups.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 8, 2010)

Get a couple of good 120mm fans and do a push/pull configuration. Made a big difference how mine cooled.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

anyone wanna answer my question?

how long screws do i need for PP on a H50 if i dont wanna use only 2 screws on each side?

must be in millimetes, i'm thinking 34mm long and m4?


----------



## stevorob (Mar 8, 2010)

31.75 is corsair's stock length for a 25mm fan.  so 32mm is what you're looking for if you're gonna use a 120x25 fan


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

thx man, gonna go with 34mm, there is only 30 and 34, and then put some spacers on it to add up for the missing space


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx man, gonna go with 34mm, there is only 30 and 34, and then put some spacers on it to add up for the missing space



Sorry I missed this earlier. I did some digging for you and got you some measurements:

For mounting a 120x25mm fan to H50: 6-32 screws, 1 1/4 inches
For mounting a 120x38mm fan to H50: 6-32 screws, 42mm in length.
For mounting a 120x25mm + 120x25mm shroud to H50: 6-32 screws, 55-60mm in length to get as close to 2 1/4 inches.

Also, 3x30mm machine screw, also known as "M3" will probably not be as good for attaching a second fan. However, here is a place where you can get the correct screws if you are in one of the European countries:

http://www.modelfixings.co.uk/unc_cap_screws.htm
Scroll down to 6-32 1 1/4"
£1 for 5 with £1.50 shipping to Europe

Also, for anyone using the H50 for an AMD system, I STRONGLY suggest getting the newer mount over at FrozenCPU over the flimsy plastic one. This one is all metal and the screwing system is setup to mount at the correct distance rather than guessing how much to screw on the factory plastic one so no worry about over-tightening.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

thx lady, but  are they 4mm or what?


----------



## stevorob (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not sure what the metric is for the thread size.  All I know is that it's a 6/32 thread/pitch.  I heard somewhere that it might be an M4?  Don't quote me on that though...


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx lady, but  are they 4mm or what?



I edited my post as soon as I noticed I left that information off. The one's you are looking for are M3's since I think the M4's are a bit too big to fit and I pointed to a website where you should be able to get the right screws for the job.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

stevorob said:


> Here's a screen of 15 mins of prime temps - i5 @ 4.0 1.3v
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100307/i5.jpg



Those are good bro 


Gryfalcon said:


> OK well I checked out the websites to the stores near me and I can get some Scythe Arctic MX-3 Thermal Compound for $19.99 from microcenter. Hoping I can have this build ready to get and put together soon. Is that the MX-3 compound you guys were talking about? Oh and do you happen to know what type of compound their using on the H50?



Not sure if this was answered, but the stock TIM is Shin-Etsu, supposed to be very very good paste, but I hate it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like the TIM is curing a bit


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 8, 2010)

*Tim*

Found this website while looking online has some surprising results on it about thermal compounds
http://www.hwreviewlabs.com/index.p...-up&catid=32:round-ups&Itemid=47&limitstart=3
Makes me definitly think about getting the Thermalfusion 400 compound.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> Found this website while looking online has some surprising results on it about thermal compounds
> http://www.hwreviewlabs.com/index.p...-up&catid=32:round-ups&Itemid=47&limitstart=3
> Makes me definitly think about getting the Thermalfusion 400 compound.



Interesting find


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 8, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> Found this website while looking online has some surprising results on it about thermal compounds
> http://www.hwreviewlabs.com/index.p...-up&catid=32:round-ups&Itemid=47&limitstart=3
> Makes me definitly think about getting the Thermalfusion 400 compound.



That's what I'm using now myself and I'm pretty pleased with it so far. Not bad for a last-minute change thinking "why not?".


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 8, 2010)

Wanted to post up some new pics after doing some fiddling this weekend. ^_^


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx lady, but  are they 4mm or what?



Ok. I tried 3mm, they don't  hold. The thread is too small. 4mm is too big, so you'd have to tap out the threads. Not something I was willing to do.

I'm finding imperial thread screws can be a pita to find, but a little searching will turn up something.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 8, 2010)

There is course thread and fine thread. You need course thread. You can buy them at Home Depot. Thats what I did.

6-32 x 1-¼ inch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> Wanted to post up some new pics after doing some fiddling this weekend. ^_^



Looks neat 


TheMailMan78 said:


> There is course thread and fine thread. You need course thread. You can buy them at Home Depot. Thats what I did.
> 
> 6-32 x 1-¼ inch
> 
> http://blog.corsair.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Screws.png



yep, I got some longer ones from Home Depot to try and mount through my Torture Racks somehow, but that didn't work.


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 8, 2010)

*Fans and screws*

Went out and bought the thermalfusion 400 paste and also 2 scythe S-Flex SFF21f fans they are 1600rpm fans pushing 63.7CFM and are 28dBA. Also bought a package of 6-32 1 1/4 and 6-32 1 1/2 screws just in case  Chose not to get the fans that go at 2000rpm because they are as loud as 38dBA and the F fans were a good compromise doing decent air and low dBA. Though the G version does push around 120CFM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

Woot, idle temp got as low as 28ºc


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 9, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Ok. I tried 3mm, they don't  hold. The thread is too small. 4mm is too big, so you'd have to tap out the threads. Not something I was willing to do.
> 
> I'm finding imperial thread screws can be a pita to find, but a little searching will turn up something.



Darn. Sorry about that. 

Do please keep us updated here if you are able to find a source for them so that others in your area can benefit as well.



Chicken Patty said:


> Woot, idle temp got as low as 28ºc
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100309/Capture030.jpg



Grats on that! Sheesh, you've got to have a/c or the ability to channel the colder air around you than I do. -_-


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> Darn. Sorry about that.
> 
> Do please keep us updated here if you are able to find a source for them so that others in your area can benefit as well.
> 
> ...



a/c is off because outside it's cool.  Ambients are about like 25-26ºc


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 10, 2010)

*New Build with H50*

well all my parts that I ordered from newegg including the h50 should come in by thurs. Will let you know how it goes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> well all my parts that I ordered from newegg including the h50 should come in by thurs. Will let you know how it goes



 Keep us posted.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I have been fiddling with getting a H50 for awhile! I have been nervous about getting it because I didn't want to waste my money. You see right now I have a CM Hyper 212+ and my max temps for a I5 750 @ 3.8 1.3 vcore 1.21 Vtt are as follows.....

Max temp 20 runs 93% ram 64c
Max temp 3 hours blend test Prim395 56c 

Idle temp 24c to 27c depending on room temp.

What do you guys think the odds are of me beating these temps with the H50. I am hoping to at least get a 4c to 6c drop! That  would give me my best case scenario. 

Because then I could probably up it to 4ghz and would most likely be reaching 64c to 68c tops.

Even though I am picking up this cooler tomorrow I would still like to hear some thoughts..... do you think this is a good upgrade or not?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Well I have been fiddling with getting a H50 for awhile! I have been nervous about getting it because I didn't want to waste my money. You see right now I have a CM Hyper 212+ and my max temps for a I5 750 @ 3.8 1.3 vcore 1.21 Vtt are as follows.....
> 
> Max temp 20 runs 93% ram 64c
> Max temp 3 hours blend test Prim395 56c
> ...



With the H50 i factory shape I'm not sure.  But get some nice fans with it and you'll get better temps for sure.


----------



## angelkiller (Mar 10, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Well I have been fiddling with getting a H50 for awhile! I have been nervous about getting it because I didn't want to waste my money. You see right now I have a CM Hyper 212+ and my max temps for a I5 750 @ 3.8 1.3 vcore 1.21 Vtt are as follows.....
> 
> Max temp 20 runs 93% ram 64c
> Max temp 3 hours blend test Prim395 56c
> ...


I don't mean to rain on anybody's parade, but ask yourself is it really worth it? Your temps are great as they are. Plus what will 4-6C get you? Is however much the H50 costs worth 4-6C improvement?

At a glance, that's alot of $$$ for not many CCC.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

4-6c can be the difference between a very stable and a not so stable system, and its especially nice to be able to cut that last bit of c's off at the top.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

It all depends which way you look at it.  Not sure on Intels as they have a higher temp threshold, but 4-6ºc on a AMD is wellllllllll worth it and is a heck of a difference.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It all depends which way you look at it.  Not sure on Intels as they have a higher temp threshold, but 4-6ºc on a AMD is wellllllllll worth it and is a heck of a difference.



+1 on that, my i7 920 maxxes out around 68c with the new cooler at 3.9ghz, and my dark knight maxxed aout around 78c at 3.8


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 10, 2010)

> I don't mean to rain on anybody's parade, but ask yourself is it really worth it? Your temps are great as they are. Plus what will 4-6C get you? Is however much the H50 costs worth 4-6C improvement?
> 
> At a glance, that's alot of $$$ for not many CCC.



Yeah I know it might not seem like a price performance ratio worth it situation. But to me it is..... why because of these i3/i5/i7 series cpu's that are so sentsitive with there VTT's and temps. 

I want to be able to hit 4hz with my CPU. I would also like to keep it that way with the best temps I can for the long term. Since I can't afford real water cooling right at the moment this probably an expectable substitute that's why I am doing it. 

But I do understand what you are saying.



> +1 on that, my i7 920 maxxes out around 68c with the new cooler at 3.9ghz, and my dark knight maxxed aout around 78c at 3.8



This next part is all I had to hear to convince me! I have great air flow in my case considering it is a CM Sniper case as by proof of my already great temps.

Since the Xigmatech HSF is very comparable to the CM Hyper 212+ I think I might have similar results. Not only that you are using a warming running CPU then I am.

Well I am going to stop debating..... I am going to pick one up from Best Buy tonight...... and if I get crappy results.... I will just return it then tomorrow 

But I don't think so..... Thanks guys for all your answers!


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 11, 2010)

I ordered mine today off newegg.  Pretty excited about replacing my xig1283 with the H50


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> I ordered mine today off newegg.  Pretty excited about replacing my xig1283 with the H50



I saw about a 10ºc drop by doing that.  When I put my rig on the Torture Rack I had to go to air (Xiggy S1283) because I was not able to mount the H50 on it.  Drop was huge!


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 11, 2010)

I just got mine today from Best Buy! I had my bowling leagues tonight so I couldn't install it today. But tomorrow you better believe it's on!!! 

So I will take pics with results tomorrow guys!

Thanks in advance Chicken Patty for helping me make my decision!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> I just got mine today from Best Buy! I had my bowling leagues tonight so I couldn't install it today. But tomorrow you better believe it's on!!!
> 
> So I will take pics with results tomorrow guys!
> 
> Thanks in advance Chicken Patty for helping me make my decision!



Anytime bro


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 11, 2010)

*Waiting*

well I should get my stuff to build new pc anytime today God I cant wait to see how the h50 handles on the AMD Phenom II 965 BE I bought when its in the GA-790FXTA-UD5 board I also got.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2010)

I never thought I would be, but I'm officially in this club. Couldn't find a Swiftech Apogee Drive. I have some modifying to do.


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> I never thought I would be, but I'm officially in this club. Couldn't find a Swiftech Apogee Drive. I have some modifying to do.



Woot!!! Now the real trick is going to be keeping you around since, at least from what I've seen, you have hardware ADD sometimes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> I never thought I would be, but I'm officially in this club. Couldn't find a Swiftech Apogee Drive. I have some modifying to do.



Awesome, so did you order it online, or you picked up up locally?  In other words, do you have it on hand already?


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2010)

It is in my hands. I guess I don't really need to mod it, just cut a couple holes in the back of the HTPC for the tubing. I have to mount the radiator outside the case due to space restrictions. This radiator is so tiny! Lol. I figure though I can't install any good air cooler in this case, but this will actually work better!







So, I gotta cut the "mesh" for the fan hole, the fan will be mounted inside, the radiator on the outside. Right above the I/O shield I'll cut a slot for the tubes. *Edit, was premounting everything and it looks like I will have to trim off the top edge of the motherboard tray entirely and a bit below the fan hole so the tubes can get through cleanly. With the soda can thin aluminum on this case, should be easy!


----------



## stevorob (Mar 11, 2010)

e,

I think that rad is gonna be heatsoaked from that fan pulling in air from inside that tiny case, cause I bet it gets hot in there... have you thought about turning it around to blow air from outside?


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2010)

stevorob said:


> e,
> 
> I think that rad is gonna be heatsoaked from that fan pulling in air from inside that tiny case, cause I bet it gets hot in there... have you thought about turning it around to blow air from outside?



Yeah, I agree. I do have a 80mm up front and there are vents up front on the sides to let air in and things are keeping pretty cool just being air cooled. I'm definitely going to try the fan both ways to see what works best.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 11, 2010)

Suggestion

Turn the existing 120 around, mount another 120 on the other side of the rad blowing towards the case, then you got yourself a push/pull grabbing cool air from outside the case.  Then you can turn the 80mm around and have it exhaust out the front


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2010)

Did the rough cut with a tin snips, mounts up well, I think this will work!














Have to cut some of the black cover too, so I am able to put it on with the rad.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

removable mobo tray ftw


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 12, 2010)

*New build in*

Ok got all my parts in from newegg about to put new comp together tomorrow Got some guild events tonight lol. So Tomorrow I should have pics and everything up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

@ erocker

That looks good bro, in your case I say also that intake on the H50 will give you the better temps.  Keep us posted, so far you are doing a good job


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Did the rough cut with a tin snips, mounts up well, I think this will work!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1921.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1920.jpg
> ...



you can do push/pull on it


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2010)

Put together, running a buch of wprime to get things warm. It's working very well so far.















Fan is blowing out. I don't really care if this is the best setup for the fans, It's clean and looks good and it works. The AII x4 is pretty cool to begin with. It's a HTPC, clean and looking good is important. I'll post some before and after temps in a moment.


----------



## wickerman (Mar 12, 2010)

Can I join the club?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 12, 2010)

wickerman said:


> Can I join the club?
> 
> http://www.wonderllamaproductions.com/uploads/v350.jpg


Welcome.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Put together, running a buch of wprime to get things warm. It's working very well so far.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1924.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1925.jpg
> ...



that looks sick erocker  
me wantz cube case too
how much would shipping to denmark be for one of those?




wickerman said:


> Can I join the club?
> 
> http://www.wonderllamaproductions.com/uploads/v350.jpg



that looks VERY nice, how do you like that lian li cube?


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2010)

wickerman said:


> Can I join the club?
> 
> http://www.wonderllamaproductions.com/uploads/v350.jpg



Ooh, another HTPC with a H50 in it. Very awesome! Love Lian Li.  I wish mine had the space inside yours does.



(FIH) The Don said:


> how much would shipping to denmark be for one of those?



Man, there has to be a retailer that has these over there. I can check with USPS tomorrow I'm headed over there anyways. I'm not kidding the cardboard box that this comes shipped in weighs almost the same as the case itself. It's all very light, so hopefully not too bad.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 12, 2010)

Heres mine in its new NZXT M59 home. The Silverstone FM121 fan dropped my temps another 2c. It sounds like a leaf blower at top speed.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

i have already checked, caseking, oc uk, and several others, no luck :shadedshu

and for like 40$+ its a pretty awesome deal, would NOT mind paying 40$ for shipping if thats what it takes, a regular thermaltake lanbox lite is like 120$ in denmark and i have already owned one of these and was not too impressed

so if you would check the shipping to denmark then i would be very thankfull 



blkhogan said:


> Heres mine in its new NZXT M59 home. The Silverstone FM121 fan dropped my temps another 2c. It sounds like a leaf blower at top speed.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100311/SDC10464.jpg




that looks nice, aint it a nightmare regarding wm in that thing=?


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2010)

Here is:

Before w/ AMD heatpipe cooler







After w/ H50


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 12, 2010)

add me to the club!  so far im running LinX right now and its maxing out at 56c.  Not sure if hat sure if thats a good temp or not but its working.  getting about the same temps I was getting with my Xigmatek.  Just looks alot cooler.  

Ive got the stock corsair fan pulling and a silverstone fm121 pushing.  

Running it on my PHII 955c3 at 3838mhz w/ 1.45 volts.

I do have the pump hooked up to a fan header but its a non adjustable one.  Im thinking i might wire it in with an adapter.  Also I had to put it in with the cosair logo upsidedown.  will that affect it at all?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

thats a nice temp on the load i must say, like 20c cut off


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 12, 2010)

Kinda off topic. I am in the market for a HTPC or LAN box case, recommendations?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

silverstone makes some good quality cases, and that one erocker has looks pretty darn sweet imo with touch buttons and what not.

lian li v351 and NZXT rogue is also nice


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 12, 2010)

I see you dont like the Thermaltake lanbox, why? Temps or layout?


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2010)

$40 bucks, free shipping. You really can't go wrong here man. http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10012039&prodlist=celebros They have one without the windows too.

Don, I'll definitely check out shipping for you, I'll just bring my box with me and I can get a good  estimate.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> $40 bucks, free shipping. You really can't go wrong here man. http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10012039&prodlist=celebros
> 
> Don, I'll definitely check out shipping for you, I'll just bring my box with me and I can get a good  estimate.



Is that a good case erocker? Nice price.


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Is that a good case erocker? Nice price.



It's alright. Looks great, it's a bit flimsy but when put together everything is solid. And for $40 bucks I had no problems putting it under the knife.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

i think thats only for US residents, so i would gladly pay someone to ship it overhere, if its not too expensive


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think thats only for US residents, so i would gladly pay someone to ship it overhere, if its not too expensive



I can get it shipped here then ship it to you. I don't know of any retailer here that ships overseas.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 12, 2010)

Ive kinda had my eye on this case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163112 Just dont know much about it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> I can get it shipped here then ship it to you. I don't know of any retailer here that ships overseas.



that would be great of you 

but lets see how much shipping will be


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 12, 2010)

*Well Chicken anyway.....I finally got it in.... Here are some pics guys let me in!!!

Also it did lower my temps! Buy about 4c over a CM Hyper 212+. But it raised my VTT's about 7c. So now my temps look like this at 3.8ghz with a 1.3vcore and a 1.21 VTT. This was after 5 runs of LinX with 93% of my RAM.....

60c Max Core temp
55c Max Vreg
26c Max Chipset

24c Idle CoreTemp
38c Idle Vreg
20c Idle Chipset *
















*I have it running in push pull sort of like this....*






*The only difference between this top pic and mine is.... I am running in Duel fan config Push/Pull. Also I don't have the extra front fan. Instead I have a top fan which is an exhaust. I have not tried to see if I can get better temps by making the Corsair H50 intake from the back instead of exhaust. But when I have time tomorrow I will play around a little bit to find out how to get the best temps I can. *


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 12, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> *Well Chicken anyway.....I finally got it in.... Here are some pics guys let me in!!!
> 
> Also it did lower my temps! Buy about 4c over a CM Hyper 212+. But it raised my VTT's about 7c. So now my temps look like this at 3.8ghz with a 1.3vcore and a 1.21 VTT. This was after 5 runs of LinX with 93% of my RAM.....
> 
> ...



Very nice. Put a push/pull on yours, you might see some better temps, It made a big difference on mine.


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 12, 2010)

*New Build with H50*

Well I put 90% of the new build together here is a picture



I have a question though about to clean off the stock thermal paste and apply the Fusion 400 paste. I have some 70% Isopropyl alcohol. Is that OK to use to clean it and also where would you guys recommend putting the paste on the CPU itself or heatsink for this.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

paste on cpu, thin layer like VERY thin, just use som toilet paper to take it of with, thats what i use. and nothing else


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Here is:
> 
> Before w/ AMD heatpipe cooler
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/setuphtpc-2.jpg
> ...



WOW, huge effin' drop dude!   Looks great too!



Gryfalcon said:


> Well I put 90% of the new build together here is a picture
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34129&stc=1&d=1268367004
> I have a question though about to clean off the stock thermal paste and apply the Fusion 400 paste. I have some 70% Isopropyl alcohol. Is that OK to use to clean it and also where would you guys recommend putting the paste on the CPU itself or heatsink for this.



Looking good, can't wait to see it finished


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

erocker : dont need the case, customs in denmark will cost me like 40-50$ alone when something comes in the country, 

i'll go find me a used Rogue or something similar

but thanks a bunch for the offer.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Did the rough cut with a tin snips, mounts up well, I think this will work!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1921.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1920.jpg
> ...





erocker said:


> Put together, running a buch of wprime to get things warm. It's working very well so far.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1924.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1925.jpg
> ...



Looks great.  Very clean.  You have some good temps too



wickerman said:


> Can I join the club?
> 
> http://www.wonderllamaproductions.com/uploads/v350.jpg



Very nice



blkhogan said:


> Heres mine in its new NZXT M59 home. The Silverstone FM121 fan dropped my temps another 2c. It sounds like a leaf blower at top speed.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100311/SDC10464.jpg



Looks good.  I don't mind the loud fans... I've got 2x 110cfm scythe slipstreams on mine, but the cooling is worth it... keeps my i5 @ 4ghz nice and cool



20mmrain said:


> *Well Chicken anyway.....I finally got it in.... Here are some pics guys let me in!!!
> 
> Also it did lower my temps! Buy about 4c over a CM Hyper 212+. But it raised my VTT's about 7c. So now my temps look like this at 3.8ghz with a 1.3vcore and a 1.21 VTT. This was after 5 runs of LinX with 93% of my RAM.....
> 
> ...



Similar to my setup as far as the case airflow.  Temps seem about right for that clock and vcore.  I'm at 4ghz @ 1.35v rock solid stable, and pull high 60s running LinX



Gryfalcon said:


> Well I put 90% of the new build together here is a picture
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34129&stc=1&d=1268367004
> I have a question though about to clean off the stock thermal paste and apply the Fusion 400 paste. I have some 70% Isopropyl alcohol. Is that OK to use to clean it and also where would you guys recommend putting the paste on the CPU itself or heatsink for this.



Looks good so far, can't wait to see the finished product.  I would try to get some 90% or better isopropyl alcohol... it has always seemed to work better than the weaker stuff, and dries up much faster.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 12, 2010)

> Similar to my setup as far as the case airflow. Temps seem about right for that clock and vcore. I'm at 4ghz @ 1.35v rock solid stable, and pull high 60s running LinX



Thanks bud!!! So you say your at 1.35Vcore how about your VTT's what are they at???


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok got everything but the graphics card installed lol. For that I am waiting for tomorrow since the graphics card I want to install is currently inside the computer I am using right now lol. here is another image. Just wish I coulda hid all the cables lol but they wont all reach around the back.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

cables look like shit, sorry to say it in a harsh way, see if you can get that 8pin behind the mobo tray at least bro


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 12, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> Ok got everything but the graphics card installed lol. For that I am waiting for tomorrow since the graphics card I want to install is currently inside the computer I am using right now lol. here is another image. Just wish I coulda hid all the cables lol but they wont all reach around the back.



Yeah bud you could do a better job with the cables that is for sure! I see that you have cable managment holes.

Take a look at my case.....This was before I tightened them but you still get the idea 











Even if you don't have that many cable management holes you can still cut a hole like I did in this one and do something interesting to cover the rest up.....











These are just to give you some examples man! Besides making it look better it does help with air flow. I have seen peoples temps lower by 5c in some cases just because of good cable management! 

Otherwise it looks good!


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 12, 2010)

*New Build with H50*

Yeah I think I need to get an extension cable for that 6-8pin Aux power MB connector to make it reach around don't know where I will get that though. I do have a question for you guys what do you recommend me doing on the two 1 TB hds I am putting in the new comp. Think I should put them in a raid 0?


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 12, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> Yeah I think I need to get an extension cable for that 6-8pin Aux power MB connector to make it reach around don't know where I will get that though. I do have a question for you guys what do you recommend me doing on the two 1 TB hds I am putting in the new comp. Think I should put them in a raid 0?



Raid 0 would be fine if you want the most performance. But you won't have any redundancy if one of those drives fail. 

So if you want the most performance you can get than yeah go for Raid 0.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Here is:
> 
> Before w/ AMD heatpipe cooler
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/setuphtpc-2.jpg
> ...



Erocker, what was your ambient temp? 

I've tried many air solutions and I can never get my CPU to idle lower than an average of 38C

Yours was idling at 32C with the stock heat sink?


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 12, 2010)

*new Build with H50*

Well finally have my new build all together and running. Currently my temps are at 32C idle which I think is good. Haven't OCed or anything yet. Will post pics as soon as I get every software installed and test the system fully out.  Also need to go get another HDMI cable so I can hook both comps up at the same time to my monitor


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 12, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> Well finally have my new build all together and running. Currently my temps are at 32C idle which I think is good. Haven't OCed or anything yet. Will post pics as soon as I get every software installed and test the system fully out.  Also need to go get another HDMI cable so I can hook both comps up at the same time to my monitor



Congrats on the new system..... got any pics of the finished product?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Congrats on the new system..... got any pics of the finished product?



X2 FOR PICS


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

WE DEMAND PICTURES!!!


----------



## stevorob (Mar 12, 2010)

This thread needs MOAR pics


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

i will throw in some tomorrow,gonna be building a nice setup, and there is ALOT of Corsair parts


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 13, 2010)

MOAR MOAR MOAR! I must have MOAR pic's or I will die a little inside.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought I would report that my temps actually lowered even more since I installed my H50 yesterday. Originally I thought I was only getting a 4c drop. But after some break in time they dropped even more. I am actually getting closer to 6c to 7c drop. 

My VREG is still up more then then it was..... but I bought a 60mm fan for that today .... that as soon as I mount that or figure out away how too.... that should take care of that.

Anyone got any suggestions on how to mount a fan to a Vreg heat sink with out having anywhere to connect it? (meaning screw holes exc...)

Here is where I would need to install it.....


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 13, 2010)

stevorob said:


> Suggestion
> 
> Turn the existing 120 around, mount another 120 on the other side of the rad blowing towards the case, then you got yourself a push/pull grabbing cool air from outside the case.  Then you can turn the 80mm around and have it exhaust out the front



This would be one way to do it. Another would be to do something like this (arrows pointing in direction of airflow):

fan -> H50 -> shroud -> fan -> fanguard

This way he could keep the 80mm in front, which I think he only has provision for mounting one, and keep the airflow direction exausting outside of the case. But, since he's running a lil box for his system he could even reverse the fans as well to see how that works but the above configuration is pretty much the one most seem to get the maximum bang out of.

For the video card he could easily I think fit up a little duct in the side that would mate up to the intake hole so that it pulls in cool air from the outside as well. But, from the looks of things it probably would mess up the overall look of the system so it really depends I guess.



erocker said:


> Did the rough cut with a tin snips, mounts up well, I think this will work!
> 
> Have to cut some of the black cover too, so I am able to put it on with the rad.



VERY nice! I really like how clean things look on the inside which I'm pretty surprised at since most mini boxes like that one are an absolute nightmare to get looking tidy.



erocker said:


> Put together, running a buch of wprime to get things warm. It's working very well so far.
> 
> Fan is blowing out. I don't really care if this is the best setup for the fans, It's clean and looks good and it works. The AII x4 is pretty cool to begin with. It's a HTPC, clean and looking good is important. I'll post some before and after temps in a moment.



You should consider trying the above fan configuration since it would still look pretty decent just would stick out a bit more in the back. But, failing that, the temps you are getting are pretty impressive so I could understand if you wanted to keep things as they were. 



wickerman said:


> Can I join the club?
> 
> http://www.wonderllamaproductions.com/uploads/v350.jpg



*whistle* Wow, that's a NICE job you did getting that H50 in there like that and looking tidy to boot! What are your temps like with that box since I'm really curious considering how small it is.


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 13, 2010)

*New build with H50*

Here's a couple of pics
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34151&d=1268441624
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34152&d=1268441721
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34153&d=1268441827
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34154&stc=1&d=1268442232


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

are you sure you cant get that 8pin behind the mobo? 

but very nice rig btw, if you cant get it behind there the get it under the GFX, between mobo and gfx


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 13, 2010)

*new Build with H50*

going to try getting a extension later but right now want to play with new rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> I thought I would report that my temps actually lowered even more since I installed my H50 yesterday. Originally I thought I was only getting a 4c drop. But after some break in time they dropped even more. I am actually getting closer to 6c to 7c drop.
> 
> My VREG is still up more then then it was..... but I bought a 60mm fan for that today .... that as soon as I mount that or figure out away how too.... that should take care of that.
> 
> ...



hmmm, can you get a bette pic of that area if possible?



Gryfalcon said:


> Here's a couple of pics
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34151&d=1268441624
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34152&d=1268441721
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34153&d=1268441827
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34154&stc=1&d=1268442232



Looks great bro, glad you got it going


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> Here's a couple of pics
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34151&d=1268441624
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34152&d=1268441721
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34153&d=1268441827
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34154&stc=1&d=1268442232



Very nice bud.... But I know I have a Corsair 750TX Power supply and a Cooler master Sniper Black edition case. Which I know that case is bigger than the Antec 900 case you are working with.

Are you sure there is no way to get that power cord behind that MOB tray? I know mine is long enough. Unless it's a case were you don't have a hole up in the right hand corner for doing that.

In that situation I would do like others have suggested.... run the 8 pin MOB cable in between the Video card and the MOB.... towards the front of the video card.

I also would suggest using zip ties to clean up your cables. While I notice you do have some hidden.... they are also not pulled very tight. Which is okay if this is your first attempt But just from experience doing this allot I would use zip ties to better bind them and then pull them tighter in the back.

Other wise very nice build bud! WTG Now start overclocking it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

Here are my temps under full load at 3.8 GHz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

should be joining this club too in 2 weeks time or so, 

nice temps CP


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmmm, can you get a bette pic of that area if possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great bro, glad you got it going



Maybe this will help..... I can't take a better pic right now because I don't want to disturb people watching the movie by me. But I do have some pics that are from before I had the H50. So this would definitely give you a better view of where I am talking about putting it....











*If these aren't what your looking for when I get more time tomorrow I will post more later. Hopefully these will help.... but let me know if you still need better ones *


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here are my temps under full load at 3.8 GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100312/Capture036.jpg



Your temps at full load are 43c with a Phenom II CPU??? Damn good my friend how the hell are you getting them that low?

PS. Nice wallpaper Wink Wink!


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 13, 2010)

While not all cores were going 100% I played Left 4 dead 2 and temp didn't get above 38C.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 13, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> Here's a couple of pics
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34151&d=1268441624
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34152&d=1268441721
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34153&d=1268441827
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34154&stc=1&d=1268442232



I might suggest flipping the rad - would make it look cleaner since the piping wouldn't be as kinked.

Otherwise, nice job!


----------



## Gas2100 (Mar 13, 2010)

ooo another club i can join 






temps idle (oc to 3ghz q8300) 35c
temps under load (oc - 3ghz intel burn test) 48


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should be joining this club too in 2 weeks time or so,
> 
> nice temps CP



Thanks bro 



20mmrain said:


> Maybe this will help..... I can't take a better pic right now because I don't want to disturb people watching the movie by me. But I do have some pics that are from before I had the H50. So this would definitely give you a better view of where I am talking about putting it....
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34155&stc=1&d=1268444545
> 
> ...



I get what you mean but placing the fan blowing onto the board will be a bit difficult 



20mmrain said:


> Your temps at full load are 43c with a Phenom II CPU??? Damn good my friend how the hell are you getting them that low?
> 
> PS. Nice wallpaper Wink Wink!


Like my made from scratch wallpaper?    Yeah the rig is on a tech bench too, so that helps.



Gas2100 said:


> ooo another club i can join
> 
> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/528/photo0007n.jpg
> 
> ...


welcome aboard, I see a GX2 without clothing


----------



## Gas2100 (Mar 13, 2010)

its keep it cooler to take its clothes off which is a shame as i love the EVGA graphics on the GX2 

i find it embarrasing how small my gx2 makes my motherboard look


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> its keep it cooler to take its clothes off which is a shame as i love the EVGA graphics on the GX2
> 
> i find it embarrasing how small my gx2 makes my motherboard look



Don't feel bad, when I had mine it also went streakin'


----------



## Gas2100 (Mar 13, 2010)

just wish i had a i5/i7 to really see the full power of the beast


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> just wish i had a i5/i7 to really see the full power of the beast



Here is the best run I had with it and my i7


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is the best run I had with it and my i7
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100313/Capture037.jpg



Wow I am actually doing pretty good then with my i5 750 @ 3.8 with 5870@ 915/1250..... My highest score was 23609.

To bad this is the best pic I have of it....











Makes me happy I am not that far off of a i7 overclocked!


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 13, 2010)

*Question*

what Programs other then 3dmarks pcmarks and memtest are you guys using? In particular do you guys have a good stress test program that I can use so I can see what temps and such are at full load?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 13, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> what Programs other then 3dmarks pcmarks and memtest are you guys using? In particular do you guys have a good stress test program that I can use so I can see what temps and such are at full load?


Run LinX and OCCT.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> what Programs other then 3dmarks pcmarks and memtest are you guys using? In particular do you guys have a good stress test program that I can use so I can see what temps and such are at full load?



I use 20 runs of LinX at the max RAM I can use. Then if that passes I use about 5 runs of Intel Burn test just to make sure. I know that seems redundant but..... I have had a case were it passes one Linpack type of test but it won't another. So That's why I run it for only 5 runs.... just to make sure.

After that.... I will run Prime95 on blend for about 3 hours. If that passes..... then I will game for a couple hours.....

If everything passes then I consider mine stable!

As far as my video card goes..... I will run Furmark for about 7 to 8 mins. 

If that passes then I will run 3 of loops of Future Mark in performance mode.

If that passes then I do the game test for a couple of hours.

If all that passes with my video card.... I consider it stable.

Good programs.....

LinX
Intel Burn Test
Prime95
Memtest86+
Furmark
Futuremark
OCCT

Good Temp monitors and setting monitors.....

Core temp
Real temp
HW Monitor
CPU-Z
GPU-Z
Any Software that came with your MOB.... Like
Asus Probe
Gigabyte EZ tune
EVGA E-Leet 
Exc....



Between all of these if you can't find what your looking for.... they don't make it


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 13, 2010)

*Question*

You guys got webistes where I can get OCCT, prime95, and linX? Going to be using them to test on a Phenom II x4 965


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Wow I am actually doing pretty good then with my i5 750 @ 3.8 with 5870@ 915/1250..... My highest score was 23609.
> 
> To bad this is the best pic I have of it....
> 
> ...



Give me a 5870 and see how close you get    That was with a GX2 bro, the 5870 is a better card.  However, I am not saying your run is bad.  23k with your setup seems very healthy and you should be happy about it


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Give me a 5870 and see how close you get    That was with a GX2 bro, the 5870 is a better card.  However, I am not saying your run is bad.  23k with your setup seems very healthy and you should be happy about it




Salute to you buddy! I had know Idea that was with a GX2! A very nice run sir indeed then!

But man we will have to rumble bro!!! Because I got good news! I am finally up at 4ghz bro..... I contribute a lot of my overclock to your help! 

I wrote all about it here....

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=103362&page=19

Salute again sir!












This Vantage Bench was done not at my normal Clock speed with my 5870 for Benching. I should easily be able to break P19K when I invoke that. But I am still breaking in my CPU at 4ghz. Don't want to give it to much to quick


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Salute to you buddy! I had know Idea that was with a GX2! A very nice run sir indeed then!
> 
> But man we will have to rumble bro!!! Because I got good news! I am finally up at 4ghz bro..... I contribute a lot of my overclock to your help!
> 
> ...



yeah bro I was trying to hit 27k with that card but fell just a few points short.  After I got rid of it I found out how to go over 4.6 GHz for 3d benching on the CPU, that should have gave me the 100 points or so to hit 27k.  Anyhow, I don't have that card anymore so no good crying about it now.

COngrats on your 4GHz, the more your tweak and learn the higher you'll go, it just takes time and patience.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro I was trying to hit 27k with that card but fell just a few points short.  After I got rid of it I found out how to go over 4.6 GHz for 3d benching on the CPU, that should have gave me the 100 points or so to hit 27k.  Anyhow, I don't have that card anymore so no good crying about it now.
> 
> COngrats on your 4GHz, the more your tweak and learn the higher you'll go, it just takes time and patience.



Well thanks again my friend for your help! I will say I feel allot more confident after tweaking more and more. I don't find myself getting as panicky as I used too. I finally realized that it is hard to kill one of these modern day CPU's. Unless you are being really stupid!

But about your 5870. Damn that is a really high score!!! What were your settings on it???

Also don't worry about crying about it man..... you need a shoulder to cry on LOL! Hey if you know someone who wants to trade two 5830's for my 5870 I'd be willing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Well thanks again my friend for your help! I will say I feel allot more confident after tweaking more and more. I don't find myself getting as panicky as I used too. I finally realized that it is hard to kill one of these modern day CPU's. Unless you are being really stupid!
> 
> But about your 5870. Damn that is a really high score!!! What were your settings on it???
> 
> Also don't worry about crying about it man..... you need a shoulder to cry on LOL! Hey if you know someone who wants to trade two 5830's for my 5870 I'd be willing



Yeah, it just takes some time for you to lose that fear of burning something up 

As far as me, I never had a 5870   I had a GX2.  I have a 5770 now.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, it just takes some time for you to lose that fear of burning something up
> 
> As far as me, I never had a 5870   I had a GX2.  I have a 5770 now.



Whoops I miss read..... I thought you said you used to have one. Still what were your video card clocks (GX2)? Also what do you have that 5770 up to now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Whoops I miss read..... I thought you said you used to have one. Still what were your video card clocks (GX2)? Also what do you have that 5770 up to now?



the GX2 clocks should be in that last image I posted, that's the run up on the BOT.

My 5770 is not overclocked at all.  No need to 

For benching I have upped the core about 30 MHz and stopped there, can go higher though.


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 14, 2010)

*New build with H50*

Well after a few days and some messing with my Bios I got some new idle temps going


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 14, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> Well after a few days and some messing with my Bios I got some new idle temps going
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34196&stc=1&d=1268578121



Well bud All I can say is WTG. If I remember correctly you have an AMD CPU? If that is true on what I remember.... those are great Idle temps.

A Buddy of mine has a 1st Gen Phenom ( You know one of the ones that overclocks for crap)
His idles at around 39c to 41c! Even with a decent cooler on it.

Nice job bud!

But if I am wrong and you don't have a AMD CPU..... Then not only do I feel stupid. But then I would ask why such high Idle temps But even still if it's overclocked and those are better than what you were getting before then great job still


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> Well after a few days and some messing with my Bios I got some new idle temps going
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34196&stc=1&d=1268578121



Those look really good to me bro 



20mmrain said:


> Well bud All I can say is WTG. If I remember correctly you have an AMD CPU? If that is true on what I remember.... those are great Idle temps.
> 
> A Buddy of mine has a 1st Gen Phenom ( You know one of the ones that overclocks for crap)
> His idles at around 39c to 41c! Even with a decent cooler on it.
> ...



hey!  I had a 1st gen phenom that did 3.6 GHz   Take that Phenom II's


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Those look really good to me bro
> 
> 
> 
> hey!  I had a 1st gen phenom that did 3.6 GHz   Take that Phenom II's



Man your lucky Bro! We can barley get that thing an extra 300mhz let alone 3.0 or even 3.6 gigs. How much power did you need to give that CPU?

He has a Phenom Black 9600.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Man your lucky Bro! We can barley get that thing an extra 300mhz let alone 3.0 or even 3.6 gigs. How much power did you need to give that CPU?
> 
> He has a Phenom Black 9600.



I had a 9850 BE that did 3.55 ghz stable at 1.424v.  3.6 GHz was higher and it also went poof!  

Still the 12th highest CPU-z validation in the bot, this was on a water setup that sucked balls, with even a H50 or a custom loop 3.7 GHz would have been doable, temps were toasty at that clock.  Not sure if you can view it, I'm at work and I am not going to save anything on this computer as it is monitored.  

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/777660_chicken_patty_cpu_z_phenom_x4_9850be_3600_mhz

CPU-Z rank: not Chicken Patty’s best CPU-Z submission, only best is ranked. 
CPU-Z Phenom X4 9850BE rank: 12th out of 45, good for 2.1 points.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had a 9850 BE that did 3.55 ghz stable at 1.424v.  3.6 GHz was higher and it also went poof!
> 
> Still the 12th highest CPU-z validation in the bot, this was on a water setup that sucked balls, with even a H50 or a custom loop 3.7 GHz would have been doable, temps were toasty at that clock.  Not sure if you can view it, I'm at work and I am not going to save anything on this computer as it is monitored.
> 
> ...



Nice job sir that is very impressive! I was able to see it!


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 14, 2010)

*New build with H50*

Your right I am running a AMD Phenom II 965 BE in an Antec 900 Two case  with the h50. 
My Futuremark scores aren't the greatest but I mainly think its because I am looking at 5770 radeon on mine vs people running 5870s.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 14, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> Your right I am running a AMD Phenom II 965 BE in an Antec 900 Two case  with the h50.
> My Futuremark scores aren't the greatest but I mainly think its because I am looking at 5770 radeon on mine vs people running 5870s.




You are probably right.... although....the 5770 isn't anything to snuff at! I was considering buying two before I bought my 5870.

You figure the 5770 is about as powerful as a 4870 witch is still considered fairly highend and able to play most of the games out there today on all high settings. It just doesn't bench as well. Especially if it is not overclocked.


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 14, 2010)

*New build with H50*

heres my current 3dmark vantage score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Nice job sir that is very impressive! I was able to see it!



I was very impressed myself, I almost couldn't believe it.


As far as 5770, they don't bench well, but they rock in games.  Two 4850's in C/F bench a lot hire than one 5770, but the 5770 has a slight edge in Crysis at least.  I have not looked into other games.


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 14, 2010)

*New build with H50*

Almost bought another 5770 and crossfired them together. But that woulda put me over what I wanted to spend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> Almost bought another 5770 and crossfired them together. But that woulda put me over what I wanted to spend.



Just wait till you have the money, make the wrong choice and you are in the hole.  Patience pays   I have only one, I haven't died yet


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 15, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> Almost bought another 5770 and crossfired them together. But that woulda put me over what I wanted to spend.



Like Chicken said.... Only do it when you can afford it. If it was ment to be it was ment to be. I have found out with rushing to buy PC parts..... that if I can't afford it and I rush it.... I usually regret my decision later.
Most of the time because the price drops or they come out with something even better right afterwards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Like Chicken said.... Only do it when you can afford it. If it was ment to be it was ment to be. I have found out with rushing to buy PC parts..... that if I can't afford it and I rush it.... I usually regret my decision later.
> Most of the time because the price drops or they come out with something even better right afterwards.



Or if not you just place yourself in a bad financial position.  Then you struggle or end up selling hardware for cheaper cheap like I have in the past, just not worth it.  wait it out, it's for the better.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Or if not you just place yourself in a bad financial position.  Then you struggle or end up selling hardware for cheaper cheap like I have in the past, just not worth it.  wait it out, it's for the better.



+1 on that


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Or if not you just place yourself in a bad financial position.  Then you struggle or end up selling hardware for cheaper cheap like I have in the past, just not worth it.  wait it out, it's for the better.



+ 2 not only that if you try to keep up with technology every time something new comes out.... you'll go broke!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> + 2 not only that if you try to keep up with technology every time something new comes out.... you'll go broke!



Yeah, that's true.  Hardware is currently getting improved and trying to always have the latest is just well, out of reach for some folks


----------



## stevorob (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll have to agree with all those guys.  Don't try to make a purchase if you're unsure of whether or not it will break your bank.  If you want it but can't justify it, wait until the price drops... that's what I'm doing... my 9600s still play what I want maxed out, no need to drop 3 bills on a new video card so I can get higher bench scores.  I'm holding out as long as possible, hoping that fermi will drop the prices on ati cards and balance the market out.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok. Gave up on trying to find the right bolts here. Imperial is just not available. Fortunately, the bracket you screw the bolts into is aluminium, so just drilled it out, and used the bolts to cut new threads. So now running push/pull with 2 Zalmans. Will start with o/cing in the morning.

EDIT: Now using M4 screws to mount the front fan.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 15, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Ok. Gave up on trying to find the right bolts here. Imperial is just not available. Fortunately, the bracket you screw the bolts into is aluminium, so just drilled it out, and used the bolts to cut new threads. So now running push/pull with 2 Zalmans. Will start with o/cing in the morning.



Am I misunderstanding again LOL??? You couldn't find the screws for the Push/Pull config?


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 15, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Am I misunderstanding again LOL??? You couldn't find the screws for the Push/Pull config?



I couldn't find a 2nd set of bolts, so modifyed it to use metric.


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 15, 2010)

King you coulda probably contacted corsair and see if they coulda sent you more bolts.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 15, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> King you coulda probably contacted corsair and see if they coulda sent you more bolts.



Considering I'm in South Africa, the shipping would have been silly.
Besides, at least metric gives me more options, and it was a very minor mod.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 15, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> I couldn't find a 2nd set of bolts, so modifyed it to use metric.



Shoot bud I would have mailed you some if you needed  It would have cost me a post stamp and 80 cents for the screws.

Unless you live in like England or something.... with my luck with out looking that is probably were you live huh? 

Also was Corsair supposed to send a second set of screws in the package? Because if they were I never received them either I had to buy mine.

*****Ahh Edit*****

I see you live in South Africa. Never mind


----------



## stevorob (Mar 15, 2010)

Cool mod... way to do it if you can't find standard imperial screws for you metric guys... just drill and retap with m4 screws.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2010)

stevorob said:


> I'll have to agree with all those guys.  Don't try to make a purchase if you're unsure of whether or not it will break your bank.  If you want it but can't justify it, wait until the price drops... that's what I'm doing... my 9600s still play what I want maxed out, no need to drop 3 bills on a new video card so I can get higher bench scores.  I'm holding out as long as possible, hoping that fermi will drop the prices on ati cards and balance the market out.



Very well said.  I wanted a 5xxx series card really bad, efficient and quite, I bought a 5770.  Runs everything, benches pretty good too.  No need to spend big bucks.



King Wookie said:


> Ok. Gave up on trying to find the right bolts here. Imperial is just not available. Fortunately, the bracket you screw the bolts into is aluminium, so just drilled it out, and used the bolts to cut new threads. So now running push/pull with 2 Zalmans. Will start with o/cing in the morning.
> 
> EDIT: Now using M4 screws to mount the front fan.



Good luck, give us some results


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 16, 2010)

Well if you guys want a 5770 at a decent price I found this at newegg 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...c3watch-_-Video+Cards-_-Powercolor-_-14131328
it goes for 139.99 after Mail in rebate. personally I was thinking of getting one of these 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...OTC-pr1c3watch-_-Video+Cards-_-MSI-_-14127484
Although its a different brand then what I currently have I have the
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150447&cm_re=5770-_-14-150-447-_-Product


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 17, 2010)

*New build with H50*

Finally got around to getting that 8 Pin 12V aux power extension. Had to go to a few places. Idiots at Fry's try to sell me a Molex to 8 pin power extension used for PCI-E cards. That woulda shorted my board pretty damn quick had to go to Microcenter and get one. here's the latest pic


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

looks soooooo much better bro. 

now there is the sound cable, have you tried getting it underneath the chipset cooler pipe?

OR get it through the same place as the 8pin and let it stay hidden by the H50?


----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 17, 2010)

*New build with H50*

At this point I am going to say good enough the board has clean airflow over it and my temps are pretty dang good. Only think is I am hating the damn blue led fans on the front of the case. Because of how they are I cant tell which wire is going to the LED and which is going to the fan switch knob. Might just replace both fans out of hand and get rid of variable fans.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 17, 2010)

Gryfalcon said:


> Finally got around to getting that 8 Pin 12V aux power extension. Had to go to a few places. Idiots at Fry's try to sell me a Molex to 8 pin power extension used for PCI-E cards. That woulda shorted my board pretty damn quick had to go to Microcenter and get one. here's the latest pic
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34256&stc=1&d=1268802567


Lookin goooood. 

Here is a recent pic of my H50. Lost my nice Siverstone fan  Moved rad to top and have 2 120mm fans pulling. Been changing out fans, my cables are nasty. :shadedshu


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 17, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Lookin goooood.
> 
> Here is a recent pic of my H50. Lost my nice Siverstone fan  Moved rad to top and have 2 120mm fans pulling. Been changing out fans, my cables are nasty. :shadedshu
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100317/1.gif



Let me know what kind of temps you get.... I was considering trying the same thing.

Not that I have bad temps now......But I still wouldn't mind always trying to make them better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

Guys/gals, I got an interesting observation.

Trying to make my room cooler and quiter, I decided to downclock my i7 cruncher to 3.8 GHz @ 1.17v and turn down all the fans to the lowest, and remove my two 110CFM Scythe fans from my H50 and put the factory COrsair fan on it at a low setting.

Well here is my observation.

Push and Pull 110 CFM Scythe S Flexs

3.4 GHz 1.32v max temp was 39-40ºc

Factory Corsair fan pushing configuration
3.4 GHz 1.32v max temp is 40ºc.


I guess the factory Corsair fan has really good static pressure. I wouldn't mind getting 2nd one then. Crazy and weird, but that's my observation. What do you guys think?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys/gals, I got an interesting observation.
> 
> Trying to make my room cooler and quiter, I decided to downclock my i7 cruncher to 3.8 GHz @ 1.17v and turn down all the fans to the lowest, and remove my two 110CFM Scythe fans from my H50 and put the factory COrsair fan on it at a low setting.
> 
> ...



Hey CP. Have you tried the Sythe Gentle Typhoon's yet? If not, you should. i've found them to be the best rad fans. Great performance to noise ratio.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

No I haven't but I will eventually, for now I might just stick with the stock fan as the system runs more than cool


----------



## OVRKIL (Mar 17, 2010)

I've finally made some progress with my build.  The following pics were taken just over a week ago after receiving my memory.  I have the completed PC pics at home, I'll have to upload them later.  My custom wind tunnel came out pretty well and with the front blue led fan, it creates a cool blue effect in the tunnel....testing will commence tonight for temps.  Initial CPU idle temp 32 at start up and held at 34.  I used the pre-applied thermal paste, does it require cure time!?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

The stock thermal paste is Shin-Etsu and it does not need curing time.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 17, 2010)

I see one thing in common with a lot of us.... We all have pretty blue Gigabyte boards.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

well Gigabyte is also the most stable mobo brand imo, so i understand why


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 17, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Let me know what kind of temps you get.... I was considering trying the same thing.
> 
> Not that I have bad temps now......But I still wouldn't mind always trying to make them better


I have mine set up like this




It really cools well. Idles around 29-34c depending on room temps. Loads at around 38 to 44c. I think this is the way Im going to keep it, a lot cleaner look IMHO.


----------



## OVRKIL (Mar 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well Gigabyte is also the most stable mobo brand imo, so i understand why



I bought it for the color scheme...I suppose being a good stable board is a bonus!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

This is my first high end GB board and I love it.  My first low budget one has been running for about 5 years already.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is my first high end GB board and I love it.  My first low budget one has been running for about 5 years already.


Ive been a Biostar user for the last 2 or 3 years, Im now a Gigabyte fan. I used to use gigabytes back in the day (the 133MHz to 200MHz generation), but now Im back.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

The Return of the Prodigal Son


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Gryfalcon (Mar 17, 2010)

I mostly used Asus boards in my last 2 built and before that 1 MSI board. So far I love this Gigabyte board, I got the GA-790FXTA-UD5 board. Lots of nice features to it that the current Asus boards just didn't have. I have always heard that Asus and Gigabyte were the top two MB manufacturers and now after using both manufacturers boards I can see why.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is my first high end GB board and I love it.  My first low budget one has been running for about 5 years already.



After owning each of the Gigabyte x58 and 2 of the p55 offering, I can easily say they are my favorite MB manufacturer. The build quality is awesome. Stability is unmatched. Hell, I've never had to do a hard reset on any of my Gigabyte boards despite failed overclocks. They always recover on their own.


----------



## OVRKIL (Mar 17, 2010)

I skipped LGA775 (that generation and AMD equivalent) and jumped right into LGA1366 i7 and just retired my socket 478 Abit IC7-MAX3 that was running strong for 7 yrs.  I only had to replace the Northbridge fan and made the usual upgrades.  I can't complain about the hardware, the OS is what pissed me off yr after yr!!  I going to transplant the hardware to a new case and reinstall windows and hopefully continue to use it as a back up ,media, or network PC, but I don't think there's much life left in it...:shadedshu  I can't believe the difference on the new platform running M$ win7pro 64 compared to my obsolete system!!


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 18, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I have mine set up like this
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100317/1143.gif
> It really cools well. Idles around 29-34c depending on room temps. Loads at around 38 to 44c. I think this is the way Im going to keep it, a lot cleaner look IMHO.



What CPU do you have this running on? ALso is that CPU overclocked and if so how high? One more question for you..... I see the fan to the right of it but how about on the RAD it's self? Is there a fan on top?

I am still planning on giving this a try because I am trying to figure out away to keep my Vreg cooler. 
But before I do I just would like to hear more.

Also what were your temps before and which way did you have the air flow then?

Thanks bud!

*Also to chime in on the Motherboard discussion....I am a faithful fan of Gigabyte. Every motherboard I have ever owned was a Gigabyte board except for two. One Asus Board I built on a little mATX gaming rig. And this rig I am using now...... I am using a EVGA Board.

Asus IMO is overrated. I have had problems with the one I have owned. And EVGA while can do very well.... they also are not a board for beginners IMO. In order to get a good running EVGA board overclocked or not it takes allot of tweaking! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> What CPU do you have this running on? ALso is that CPU overclocked and if so how high? One more question for you..... I see the fan to the right of it but how about on the RAD it's self? Is there a fan on top?
> 
> I am still planning on giving this a try because I am trying to figure out away to keep my Vreg cooler.
> But before I do I just would like to hear more.
> ...



Well, I had two ASUS boards.

1- M3A32-MVP Deluxe 790FX Chipset and SB600:  Great board man, the Phenom I's lacked the overclock ability the Phenom II's had but definitely a very solid board.
2-M3A79-T Deluxe 790FX Chipset and SB750:  This board was pretty much the same as the above except it had Advanced Clock Calibration.  I was able to do 3.6 GHz on my Phenom 9850 but my noobness (first real overclock) caused the CPU to go "POOF".  Overall my experience with ASUS was great.

As far as EVGA, I have the X58 3X SLI E758.  I love this board to death.  Even for an X58 board it was fairly simple.  Just took getting used to the new settings from the new platform.  I can vouch for EVGA and the customer service is 2nd to none.


Now, back on topic.  I still can't believe how good my temps are on the factory Corsair fan


----------



## OVRKIL (Mar 18, 2010)

Final install pics oh my H50....CP you've alrdy seen these in the 690 II thread...the last pic is my socket 478 beast!


----------



## ERazer (Mar 18, 2010)

gonna be joining ur club pretty soon, need better cooling for my q9550 to hit 3.8


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 18, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had tried fitting the Radiator and the Fan in the top front of a Haf 932.  I was thinking about getting one, and would like to configure it this way, give it access to fresh air from the front, and allow plenty of air to blow on the mobo/ram from the 4 fans in the side of the case.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 18, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> What CPU do you have this running on? ALso is that CPU overclocked and if so how high? One more question for you..... I see the fan to the right of it but how about on the RAD it's self? Is there a fan on top?
> 
> I am still planning on giving this a try because I am trying to figure out away to keep my Vreg cooler.
> But before I do I just would like to hear more.
> ...



Here is a better pic of my setup. Its currently a PII X2 550BE oc'ed to 3.85GHz on 1.44v. The way I had it setup before was with a push/pull out the back of the case. Temps sat around 32c idle and 43c load. I was able to use quieter fans but get about the same cooling putting it up top.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, I had two ASUS boards.
> 
> 1- M3A32-MVP Deluxe 790FX Chipset and SB600:  Great board man, the Phenom I's lacked the overclock ability the Phenom II's had but definitely a very solid board.
> 2-M3A79-T Deluxe 790FX Chipset and SB750:  This board was pretty much the same as the above except it had Advanced Clock Calibration.  I was able to do 3.6 GHz on my Phenom 9850 but my noobness (first real overclock) caused the CPU to go "POOF".  Overall my experience with ASUS was great.
> ...



I will agree with your That EVGA's customer service is 2nd to none! When I had my first P55 board from them give me a tone of problems. They had no problem cross shipping the replacement. 
I love Gigabyte more than any other board but I will admit that their Customer Service is a little lacking! Unlike EVGA's!!!



> Here is a better pic of my setup. Its currently a PII X2 550BE oc'ed to 3.85GHz on 1.44v. The way I had it setup before was with a push/pull out the back of the case. Temps sat around 32c idle and 43c load. I was able to use quieter fans but get about the same cooling putting it up top.



Thanks bud that is a better picture!!! I thought you were leaving fans off the RAD. Now I can see from the top that you aren't! Those are some really impressive temps at those clock speeds!!!
That really makes me thing I could get even better temps than I am right now with my i5.

Right now I am at 66c Max Linx Load after 20 runs with 93% Ram. Maybe I could get them down to 55c 

Although during gaming I see 48c to 50c Max


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 18, 2010)

I keep my room pretty cool also, around 70 to 74F. What grease are you using? I just changed mine to mx-3. Try different ones if you can, it can make a big difference.
Right now my room is 74.6F, my temps are 41c under 100% crunch load. My temps should get a bit better after I cut the mesh out around the rad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had tried fitting the Radiator and the Fan in the top front of a Haf 932.  I was thinking about getting one, and would like to configure it this way, give it access to fresh air from the front, and allow plenty of air to blow on the mobo/ram from the 4 fans in the side of the case.



It has been done before I believe.  I can't recall, but if you look in here, you'll see plenty.

Click Here or Die


----------



## ERazer (Mar 22, 2010)

here ye go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

ERazer said:


> here ye go
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100321/CIMG0151.jpg


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It has been done before I believe.  I can't recall, but if you look in here, you'll see plenty.
> 
> Click Here or Die



ty sir...


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 22, 2010)

ERazer said:


> here ye go
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100321/CIMG0151.jpg


Do you have a push/pull on there? If not, it can make a pretty good difference. Looks good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> ty sir...



Anytime 



blkhogan said:


> Do you have a push/pull on there? If not, it can make a pretty good difference. Looks good.



You know that fan choice is everything?  I went from Push and PUll with two Scythe S Type fans 110cfm each to the stock Corsair fan in just push and I saw only a 1ºc increase in temps?  THose fans are not good for that, they move air when nothing is in the way, but with a cooler or rad in the way they suck!


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 22, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Here is a better pic of my setup. Its currently a PII X2 550BE oc'ed to 3.85GHz on 1.44v. The way I had it setup before was with a push/pull out the back of the case. Temps sat around 32c idle and 43c load. I was able to use quieter fans but get about the same cooling putting it up top.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/SDC10477.jpg



Hey bud we were talking about..... your placement of fans the other day. I got another question for yeah???

Having Positive air pressure like that.... how has your temps at the bottom of the case held up?
Meaning how does your Chipset temps and video card temps look?

You notice anything going up in temp?



> You know that fan choice is everything? I went from Push and PUll with two Scythe S Type fans 110cfm each to the stock Corsair fan in just push and I saw only a 1ºc increase in temps? THose fans are not good for that, they move air when nothing is in the way, but with a cooler or rad in the way they suck!



What type of fans are you using now?


----------



## ERazer (Mar 22, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Do you have a push/pull on there? If not, it can make a pretty good difference. Looks good.



yes sir i used Scythe "KAZE MARU" (MC run out of Scythe "SLIP STREAM") for push and went corsair recommended set up i find it btter for my case

http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/038/sy1425sl12_detail.html


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, I moved mine 4 or 5 times before finding the way I wanted it to stay.


----------



## ERazer (Mar 22, 2010)

only thing im concern about is tubing lil stiff i guess better so it wont kink


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Hey bud we were talking about..... your placement of fans the other day. I got another question for yeah???
> 
> Having Positive air pressure like that.... how has your temps at the bottom of the case held up?
> Meaning how does your Chipset temps and video card temps look?
> ...



The factory corsair fan that came with it, just one.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a real test coming for mine compared to the cool low watage X2 its been running up till now. A much warmer running PII X4 955BE is on its way to wreak its havoc on it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I have a real test coming for mine compared to the cool low watage X2 its been running up till now. A much warmer running PII X4 955BE is on its way to wreak its havoc on it.



I did 4.2 GHz @ 1.525v for safe benching.  Im sure I can lower voltage slightly but the H50 handled that pretty well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2010)

Check out my lowest temp 

Current crunching load temp is 38ºc


----------



## stevorob (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow, lots of info since I've last been around.

CP, it's amazing that your getting such great temps with just the factory corsair fan - tonight I'm gonna give that a shot and put it back in as the push fan, but still leave the slipstream as a pull fan, see if there is any difference in temps.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 25, 2010)

I have just replaced my fans on my Corsair H50...... Before when running LinX for 5 runs at 93% ram I would reach temps of 59c to 60c and after 20c runs @3.8 I would reach 62 to 64c.

On 5 runs @ 4.0 I would reach 62c to 63c and after 20 runs I would max out at 67c runs.

Well that was untill I got my new fans...... 

The fans I picked up are the *Cooler Master R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 Excalibur Case Fan*






My temps now at 3.8 after 5 runs Max out at 56c. After 20 runs @ 3.8 I now max out at 57c. Not to mention i dropped my Vreg temps down from 52c to 46c max.

I haven't done the 4.0 ghz test yet but I am expecting just as good results. I mean come one those results are great ..... Those results are around 5c to 7c temp drops. Plus the fans I was running earlier were Antec Tri-speed Fans so it's not like they were bad fans that I was running.

I really endorse these new Cooler Master fans. If anyone is in the market for some great fans for their Corsair H50...... go with these!!!!

The only draw back at top speeds they are louder. Not so loud that they are intolerable ..... but they are still louder.

But it has great static pressure so who can complain..... 

Here are the specs...



> Fan Type: 	Case Fan
> 
> 
> Fan Speed: 	600 - 2000 RPM ± 10%
> ...



Well any way I thought I would just relay the message.... I will post new pics as soon as I take them.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

was thinking about a couple of those fans too.

its good to see some prettyer fans than the noctua's


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> was thinking about a couple of those fans too.
> 
> its good to see some prettyer fans than the noctua's



LMAO Actually I thought almost the exact same thing! While they might be louder than the Noctua's ..... They still look a million times better. 

Cooler master says these are at 30 Dba.... But they are a little louder  But that's the only down side.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the mini review 

Those fans look great and a 3ºc drop from fans only is good


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for the mini review
> 
> Those fans look great and a 3ºc drop from fans only is good



Yeah it was even a little bit more than that. Closer to 4c to 5c but Average so far yeah 3c to 4c is very fair. 

As soon as I have screen shots and more data I will share it will you all.

But so far ..... these fans are a win win!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Yeah it was even a little bit more than that. Closer to 4c to 5c but Average so far yeah 3c to 4c is very fair.
> 
> As soon as I have screen shots and more data I will share it will you all.
> 
> But so far ..... these fans are a win win!!!



  Glad you are happy man.  I'm seeing 40ºc load right now with just the factory Corsair fan   Open case FTW


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, I'm currently using 2 Zalman 120s. I did some testing to compare them against a few other fans. Better static pressure the the Antec Tri cools and the stock Corsair, and when undervolted almost as quiet as the Noctuas but with better pressure. And dirt cheap too.

An independent review that supports my findings:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=170224


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Glad you are happy man.  I'm seeing 40ºc load right now with just the factory Corsair fan   Open case FTW



Yeah those are the next two things I need to do..... Get a work bench and test different placements of the Corsair H50 RAD and Fan Directions.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Well, I'm currently using 2 Zalman 120s. I did some testing to compare them against a few other fans. Better static pressure the the Antec Tri cools and the stock Corsair, and when undervolted almost as quiet as the Noctuas but with better pressure. And dirt cheap too.
> 
> An independent review that supports my findings:
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=170224



THe dude even said he was surprised with those fans 



20mmrain said:


> Yeah those are the next two things I need to do..... Get a work bench and test different placements of the Corsair H50 RAD and Fan Directions.



Tech stations are awesome bro.  ease of installing thing is just amazing.


----------



## stevorob (Mar 25, 2010)

So I decided to make a shroud last night from a broken TT fan that I replaced - couldn't find any screws the right size so I bought some 3" screws to use - just put the nuts on there and everything works except for the extra inch of screw sticking out past the fan lol.  That shroud coupled with my slipstreams netted a good 4-5c drop in load temps on prime.  Pics tonight when I get home.  You'll laugh at the screws though lol


----------



## OriginalJ4Y (Apr 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can run the H50 in the new Lian Li x900 as a front intake? It doesn't look like theres a huge amount of difference in the space from the CPU socket to the back and front fans?

The case isn't available yet anyway but i just wanted to check before deciding on which one.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 3, 2010)

*well I was going to join the club but.....*

I bought an H50 off this guy over at OCN for 40 shipped (yeah I know) it was on in excellent condition and only use for 2 months. Well turns out USPS f*cked up and dropped it off a truck  or something and had to send it back to him because the package was too damaged to ship out. Why is it when I get something for a smok'in deal something always goes wrong? FML!


Sorry, I had to vent


----------



## King Wookie (Apr 3, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I bought an H50 off this guy over at OCN for 40 shipped (yeah I know) it was on in excellent condition and only use for 2 months. Well turns out USPS f*cked up and dropped it off a truck  or something and had to send it back to him because the package was too damaged to ship out. Why is it when I get something for a smok'in deal something always goes wrong? FML!
> 
> 
> Sorry, I had to vent



OOWWW!!! Not nice!
I feel your pain. (well, can imagine it)


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 11, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> OOWWW!!! Not nice!
> I feel your pain. (well, can imagine it)



Yeah! turns out someone at usps stepped on the box and broke the holes clean off the rad.:shadedshu I did get a full refund from the seller which was good. CP heard about this and hooked me up with his H50 We made a trade and I am now installing it today, so I will join shortly!


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 11, 2010)

I used to be a member of this club until I sold my H50, ironically I have a CoolIT ECO coming my way. Does that make me a reject?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah! turns out someone at usps stepped on the box and broke the holes clean off the rad.:shadedshu I did get a full refund from the seller which was good. CP heard about this and hooked me up with his H50 We made a trade and I am now installing it today, so I will join shortly!



I had been debating of going full loop for a while, then hearing about you and wanting to help you out just made me decide for sure.  I'll be ordering the BP G3/8 to G1/4 for the rad soon before they discontinue them or something


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 12, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I used to be a member of this club until I sold my H50, ironically I have a CoolIT ECO coming my way. Does that make me a reject?



just got the H50 the other day and am testing now, I will have direct numbers to compare in another hour or so


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 12, 2010)

Please add me to the list! 

I finally installed my H50, ran into some small issues but no biggie. I really wanted to mount it to the top and have one of the 140mm fans pulling and a 120mm pushing, but I lost my adapter So I just mounted it the traditional way. Everything looks good accept for that 3pin pump cable...it really bugs me that it's not tucked away somewhere, but I will get back at that later. 

Anyway the cooler performs as well as I thought it would (as good as a high-end air cooler) and I would like to thank CP for helping me out in my situation. Ok on to the pics and temps---



























idle temps:






Prime95 load temps:


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> just got the H50 the other day and am testing now, I will have direct numbers to compare in another hour or so



I'm looking forward to the results peet. I hope I made the right decision.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

Travis,

Why didn't you mount both fans on the inside?  Also is the pump connected to your mobo?  If so try to get a 3pin to 4pin adapter and connect it to your PSU, big difference bro.

As far as the help, hey man I love helping out members, glad you like it, you literally got yourself a brand new H50 bro


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Travis,
> 
> Why didn't you mount both fans on the inside?  Also is the pump connected to your mobo?  If so try to get a 3pin to 4pin adapter and connect it to your PSU, big difference bro.
> 
> As far as the help, hey man I love helping out members, glad you like it, you literally got yourself a brand new H50 bro




idk, I was thinking I wanted the rad closer to the outside air as possible...or because I haven't seen anyone do it like that yet. I thought it just looked more cluttered when both fans are inside the case...maybe my ocd is kicking in Yes the pump is plugged to the mobo, from what you said I am assuming the pump runs faster when powered by the psu? I will do that, thanks for the tip CP


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 12, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I'm looking forward to the results peet. I hope I made the right decision.



idle testing is done, the eco is out front so far.

from what I can say for having both in hand....

the ECO is easier to mount, the pump/head unit is cooler durring opperation, and the rad seems just a touch more robust on the ECO. Without the load numbers to go on yet, I will say they are close enough out of the box, that I think its more what you can get at the best deal. mounting and pump temp aside, we all mod the airflow anyway, so Im going to say you cant loose either way at this point. Both do what they are intended to do


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> idle testing is done, the eco is out front so far.
> 
> from what I can say for having both in hand....
> 
> the ECO is easier to mount, the pump/head unit is cooler durring opperation, and the rad seems just a touch more robust on the ECO. Without the load numbers to go on yet, I will say they are close enough out of the box, that I think its more what you can get at the best deal. mounting and pump temp aside, we all mod the airflow anyway, so Im going to say you cant loose either way at this point. Both do what they are intended to do



You can't keep me in suspense like this peet, gogogo!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 12, 2010)

load is the same, but not by much (ECO ahead of the H50). If I had to guess as to why, I think its due to the heat of the pump. with the ECO being a low voltage pump, I can see the benefits


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> idk, I was thinking I wanted the rad closer to the outside air as possible...or because I haven't seen anyone do it like that yet. I thought it just looked more cluttered when both fans are inside the case...maybe my ocd is kicking in Yes the pump is plugged to the mobo, from what you said I am assuming the pump runs faster when powered by the psu? I will do that, thanks for the tip CP



I wouldn't say faster but it's a more steady supply of power.  I didn't monitor pump speeds when switching myself, but I did notice a drop in temps, about 2-3ºc.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If so try to get a 3pin to 4pin adapter and connect it to your PSU, big difference bro.



Done! I tucked the power cable away and plugged it directly to the psu. I didn't notice a difference in temps. but it looks a hell of a lot cleaner.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2010)

So I'm planning on purchasing an H50 shortly...will I want the fan in push or pull? (the back fan in the A05S is designed to be an intake fan, so I'm set there)
<-rad<-shroud<-fan<-case<-
OR <-fan<-shroud<-rad<-case<- (arrows indicate direction of airflow)

And how much of a difference is there with 2 fans versus 1 fan and a shroud?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Done! I tucked the power cable away and plugged it directly to the psu. I didn't notice a difference in temps. but it looks a hell of a lot cleaner.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/powercable.jpg
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/CIMG9641.jpg



  Maybe my mobo provided a less stable supply of power, regardless looks a lot better 



[Ion] said:


> So I'm planning on purchasing an H50 shortly...will I want the fan in push or pull? (the back fan in the A05S is designed to be an intake fan, so I'm set there)
> <-rad<-shroud<-fan<-case<-
> OR <-fan<-shroud<-rad<-case<- (arrows indicate direction of airflow)
> 
> And how much of a difference is there with 2 fans versus 1 fan and a shroud?


I already answered you on OCN 

You'll be using a shroud?


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So I'm planning on purchasing an H50 shortly...will I want the fan in push or pull? (the back fan in the A05S is designed to be an intake fan, so I'm set there)
> <-rad<-shroud<-fan<-case<-
> OR <-fan<-shroud<-rad<-case<- (arrows indicate direction of airflow)
> 
> And how much of a difference is there with 2 fans versus 1 fan and a shroud?



I have only seen a couple people with the shroud on their H50.... and I have heard mixed reviews. 

One person said that it gave them a 3c to 5c Temp drop (also pared with some nice fans) I have also heard that the shroud only gave a guy a temp drop of about 1c. 

So I think it really comes down to what fans you are using/ The static pressure on those fans/ how much air flow is already in your case / and whether you are using the Fan and Rad as an intake or exhaust. ( Which each person has different results with their setup ... nothing is standard on that )

Since the Intake fan is more important (IMO) with a shroud...... I would use this config.....

Case>Fan>Shroud>Rad>Fan

Or

Fan>Shroud>Rad>Case>Fan

Or Last Config

Fan>Shroud>Case>Rad>Fan


The reason I listed all 3 is because I don't know the mounting options you have on that case.

But the Ideal configs IMO would be the first or the second. 
Also If I may make a suggestion on some fans.....






These are made buy Cooler Master..... I love thme I bought a pair myself for my H50 and got on Average a 3c Drop just from Fans. They are called Excalibur.

*On an unrelated note...... has anyone here tried to mount the H50 on the side panel blow hole and if so how where the results????*


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Maybe my mobo provided a less stable supply of power, regardless looks a lot better
> 
> 
> I already answered you on OCN
> ...



I saw that, thanks!
Yep, I'll be using a shroud, I made it from a Xiggy fan a buddy of mine ran his hand into while it was on and broke two blades...I though might as well, right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I saw that, thanks!
> Yep, I'll be using a shroud, I made it from a Xiggy fan a buddy of mine ran his hand into while it was on and broke two blades...I though might as well, right?



Hey I got two gutted 120mm fan shrouds, want me to send one over to you?


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey I got two gutted 120mm fan shrouds, want me to send one over to you?



How do these shrouds really work..... if someone has some hard numbers please..... I would be very interested to hear them!!!

*Also Has anyone mounted their H50 on the side of their case (On the side panel blow hole?)

If so how did it work out? If not I am planning to try and will get back as soon as I know..... But I figured I would ask just in case it was a waist of time.
*


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey I got two gutted 120mm fan shrouds, want me to send one over to you?



I'm not sure when I'll be picking up the H50, so I'll be on the lookout for a 120mm fan until then, but if not, that would be great! 

EDIT: I just saw this post:


20mmrain said:


> I have only seen a couple people with the shroud on their H50.... and I have heard mixed reviews.
> 
> One person said that it gave them a 3c to 5c Temp drop (also pared with some nice fans) I have also heard that the shroud only gave a guy a temp drop of about 1c.
> 
> ...



I'll be trying all of those options...but I won't be buying any fans.  I'd like to get some nice fans, but I really can't afford them what with the new SSD, the H50, and the new XFX PSU I picked up.  Maybe at some point in the future


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> How do these shrouds really work..... if someone has some hard numbers please..... I would be very interested to hear them!!!
> 
> *Also Has anyone mounted their H50 on the side of their case (On the side panel blow hole?)
> 
> ...



I dont have hard #'s myself but over at OCN many peeps get some drop in temps when using shrouds as it eliminate some dead spots on the fan.


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I dont have hard #'s myself but over at OCN many peeps get some drop in temps when using shrouds as it eliminate some dead spots on the fan.



Off the subject Chicken..... you said you had a Tech station right???? If so which one do you have?

I was considering a Torture Station by Danger Den for my everyday case even (because of it's optional cover that you can buy.)

But since I am still in the preliminary stages of searching for one..... I would like to here what you use.



> I'll be trying all of those options...but I won't be buying any fans. I'd like to get some nice fans, but I really can't afford them what with the new SSD, the H50, and the new XFX PSU I picked up. Maybe at some point in the future



I know how that goes..... can't blame you..... But when you are in the market just keep those in mind. They are a bit more expensive but they are worth it.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Off the subject Chicken..... you said you had a Tech station right???? If so which one do you have?
> 
> I was considering a Torture Station by Danger Den for my everyday case even (because of it's optional cover that you can buy.)
> 
> ...



It's especially hard when I'm 15 and have no stable source of income...how much are those CM fans and where can I buy them?


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It's especially hard when I'm 15 and have no stable source of income...how much are those CM fans and where can I buy them?



Don't push it if you can't afford them right now bud..... biggest rule of thumb. They will come when you are meant to have them.

But I necessarily have not always listened to that advice either so here you go..... I found them at Tiger Direct. 

But they are out of stock there..... But you can also find them at New Egg.....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103083&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Case+Fans-_-Cooler+Master-_-35103083

But yeah man..... I remember what it was like to be 15.... so many millions of years ago


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 14, 2010)

The shroud give the fan blade more room to build up pressure before trying to push it through the coil. Kinda the same effect from spacers that you can buy to eliminate fan blade noise. Its called blade "cavitation". The housing also help direct the air flow through the coil and has minimal leakage around the coil. I have seen where people air seal it with RVT or caulking. It actually works well. I actually use black electrical tape to seal the edges.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Off the subject Chicken..... you said you had a Tech station right???? If so which one do you have?
> 
> I was considering a Torture Station by Danger Den for my everyday case even (because of it's optional cover that you can buy.)
> 
> ...



That's exactly what i Have


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's exactly what i Have



Well then it looks like that's what I am going to get  .... I really think it's the best option out there. I found one I like better but it is 250 bucks. Which is way too much for me for a tech station.

Plus the Danger Den Torture Rack is really cool looking!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Don't push it if you can't afford them right now bud..... biggest rule of thumb. They will come when you are meant to have them.
> 
> But I necessarily have not always listened to that advice either so here you go..... I found them at Tiger Direct.
> 
> ...



Those are some damn funky looking fans....and EXPENSIVE too :shadedshu
I may pick some up at some point....but probably not any time soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Well then it looks like that's what I am going to get  .... I really think it's the best option out there. I found one I like better but it is 250 bucks. Which is way too much for me for a tech station.
> 
> Plus the Danger Den Torture Rack is really cool looking!!!



Yeah bro I like it.  You can tuck wires pretty good on it to let me tell you.  



[Ion] said:


> I'm not sure when I'll be picking up the H50, so I'll be on the lookout for a 120mm fan until then, but if not, that would be great!
> 
> EDIT: I just saw this post:
> 
> ...



Let me know then bro


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 14, 2010)

Joining the thread.  I have two H50's both in push-pull out, no shroud.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 14, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Joining the thread.  I have two H50's both in push-pull out, no shroud.



Welcome to the club Lets see some pics of your setup?


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Welcome to the club Lets see some pics of your setup?



Thank you.  You post on that vantage thread, right?  I will post some pics later today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2010)

welcome hertz.

By the way, can I be retired from the club, I no longer have mine


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> welcome hertz.
> 
> By the way, can I be retired from the club, I no longer have mine



We can always pretend 

Btw: did you get the parts for your wc setup?


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> We can always pretend



OH GOODIE! Means I can still pretend I'm in... even though I have a Coolit ECO now.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 14, 2010)

I just snagged a H50 for a dedicated cruncher. I'll be curious to see how it compares to the Mega's that I was running on 2 of my crunchers. Just need to switch out the fan.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 14, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Thank you.  You post on that vantage thread, right?  I will post some pics later today.



Yeah or you can post them here too



Paulieg said:


> I just snagged a H50 for a dedicated cruncher. I'll be curious to see how it compares to the Mega's that I was running on 2 of my crunchers. Just need to switch out the fan.



I believe it makes a big difference in temps when you have a push/pull with shoud(s) configuration. I have heard 50/50 with Mega's, but I'm sure it also depends on the airflow of the case as well.


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 14, 2010)

IMO all these coolers nowadays are so close to each other in terms of performance, it makes no difference which one you buy. I mean, different reviews have this cooler better than that cooler and others have it another way. Take for example Fits' review of the D14, in his test the Xiggy DK was only 3C warmer than the D14 whereas the TRUE was trailing behind the DK! I find that hard to believe but it may be due to the TRUE's terrible base. However there are many, many other cases where different reviews from different websites clash. Is there really no standard method of testing a cooler's performance?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> We can always pretend
> 
> Btw: did you get the parts for your wc setup?



naw not yet, it'll be a while.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> naw not yet, it'll be a while.



What temps did you get on the X4 965 @ 3.4ghz...just wondering what to expect


----------



## codyjansen (Apr 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What temps did you get on the X4 965 @ 3.4ghz...just wondering what to expect



i get nothing over 40c with my phenom ii x4 810 @3.5ghz 1.5v


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> i get nothing over 40c with my phenom ii x4 810 @3.5ghz 1.5v



Damn, that's awesome, I'm at ~53c @ 3.4ghz (1.28v)


----------



## codyjansen (Apr 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn, that's awesome, I'm at ~53c @ 3.4ghz (1.28v)



and the 40c is at full load.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> and the 40c is at full load.



I idle around 40c, load around 53c


----------



## codyjansen (Apr 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I idle around 40c, load around 53c



not bad at all.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn, that's awesome, I'm at ~53c @ 3.4ghz (1.28v)



Here are some temps at idle.  Notice the core voltage?  I did this about a week ago, after I got the rig done.  I just upped the multiplier and left everthing else set to auto in the bios.  No I don't run it at that setting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What temps did you get on the X4 965 @ 3.4ghz...just wondering what to expect



At stock undervolted to 1.232v load was about 40ºc at the most, stock Corsair fan only.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 15, 2010)

Here are some pics.  I'm still trying to get hang of my new camera.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 15, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Here are some pics.  I'm still trying to get hang of my new camera.



nice lil' rig you have there


----------



## Fatal (Apr 15, 2010)

Been running it for a few days it is a tad bit better than my Xiggy Dark knight. Will post pictures soon of it in the case.


----------



## Optimouse Prime (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey guys im new to the site ^_^ but ive recently got the H50 and ive got it in my NZXT Tempest case replaced all of the stock fans inside of it for 2 top exhausts are Sharkoon 140mm with 82.84cmf and the rest are 120mm Akasa 59.05cmf and im just wondering whether i should have it blowing out of my case the same as "T77Snapshot" as its the same case =) i think with it blowing in its warming up my asus striker as its northbridge is 60c when i play games xD any advice would help me a lot thanks =)
oh by the way love your pics of your rig "T77Snapshot"


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> At stock undervolted to 1.232v load was about 40ºc at the most, stock Corsair fan only.



Awesome, so maybe with a shroud & 2 fans @ 3.6ghz I should see something like 40c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, so maybe with a shroud & 2 fans @ 3.6ghz I should see something like 40c



yep, around there.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 17, 2010)

Optimouse Prime said:


> Hey guys im new to the site ^_^ but ive recently got the H50 and ive got it in my NZXT Tempest case replaced all of the stock fans inside of it for 2 top exhausts are Sharkoon 140mm with 82.84cmf and the rest are 120mm Akasa 59.05cmf and im just wondering whether i should have it blowing out of my case the same as "T77Snapshot" as its the same case =) i think with it blowing in its warming up my asus striker as its northbridge is 60c when i play games xD any advice would help me a lot thanks =)
> oh by the way love your pics of your rig "T77Snapshot"



Thanks OP! You should stop by the Nzxt Case Club house, join and show off your case.


----------



## nocrapman (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,
  I just replaced a Xiggy 1283 with a H50. In just the first hour, the temps have dropped by about 5-6 degrees idle and more at load. I have had a longterm problem cooling this Chip - a AMD PII 940 BE. Seems like I got stuck with a hot one! I wouldnt be able overclock in any stable fashion over 3.4 as the temps would shoot up very high from an already high baseline. With the H50... there are the first few rays of hope. Still running stock clocks and will wait for a few hours before hitting the accelerator. 
2 questions:

1. What is this shroud thing? 
I have the stock setup right now with the fan blowing in air over the radiator, but I have 3 120mm fans pushing it out at different orientations. 

2. How do I check how fast the Corsair fan is running? 
I had read that sometimes it runs well below 1000rpms. If that is the case I might need to remedy that.

Thanks!


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 18, 2010)

nocrapman said:


> Hi Guys,
> I just replaced a Xiggy 1283 with a H50. In just the first hour, the temps have dropped by about 5-6 degrees idle and more at load. I have had a longterm problem cooling this Chip - a AMD PII 940 BE. Seems like I got stuck with a hot one! I wouldnt be able overclock in any stable fashion over 3.4 as the temps would shoot up very high from an already high baseline. With the H50... there are the first few rays of hope. Still running stock clocks and will wait for a few hours before hitting the accelerator.
> 2 questions:
> 
> ...



use slightly lower voltages, that should increase headroom


----------



## nocrapman (Apr 18, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> use slightly lower voltages, that should increase headroom



Actually I have had to increase the Volts a little. 
To go beyond 3.4 Giz (x17 multiplier), if I dont increase the volts, sometimes the OS doesnt load properly or errors crop up very fast on prime.
My stock voltage is 1.35. At 1.425 I can run 3.6 stable on Prime with the H50 with temps around 49.


----------



## pjladyfox (Apr 24, 2010)

*Anyone see this?*

Stumbled across this today:

CoolIT OMNI A.L.C. meets NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=24299

It's a little H50 with some tweaks to use on a video card. 

Really hope that Corsair considers releasing one of these under their label. I'd be really curious to see how well it would work with a shroud and a Noctua NF-P12 on say a HD 5870 or HD 5950.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2010)

AFAIK I may be getting one to test on the 470, from what I hear it may be a month or so before I even see it (working on the plate I would assume).


----------



## pjladyfox (Apr 24, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> AFAIK I may be getting one to test on the 470, from what I hear it may be a month or so before I even see it (working on the plate I would assume).



AWESOME!!!

You'll have to tell us if it's awesome or deserving of one of these:  

I really do hope that if this thing works as well as it's sounding it will they will continue to release plates for not only newer cards but maybe previous generation ones as well like say the HD 4870 or GTX 280 since those are pretty plentiful right now as well.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2010)

I wish, from what I heard, at the time, older cards were out. I was asked to reply once I had a 5 series or Fermi to test it on That doesnt mean it cant happen, just didnt seem likely in the grand scheme of things.

One thing going for CoolIt... at their site they list that they do have bigger rads for custom configurations! SLI, Crossfire, I think they may even be able to tame temperatures there too.


----------



## pjladyfox (Apr 24, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I wish, from what I heard, at the time, older cards were out. I was asked to reply once I had a 5 series or Fermi to test it on That doesnt mean it cant happen, just didnt seem likely in the grand scheme of things.



That's a bummer since they're really missing out on a lot of folks who went with the older stuff until the new stuff drops in price. But, as you say, it could still happen we'll just have to wait and see how things pan out.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

So for all of you shrouded H50 owners, how do you attach the shrouds?  The stock screws look to be only long enough to go through one fan, not two


----------



## digibucc (Apr 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So for all of you shrouded H50 owners, how do you attach the shrouds?  The stock screws look to be only long enough to go through one fan, not two



it is possible though. you screw the inside of each fan to the rad, and then using regular fan screws screw one of the fans to the case.  it's a little odd but stable and works great.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So for all of you shrouded H50 owners, how do you attach the shrouds?  The stock screws look to be only long enough to go through one fan, not two



i recently shrouded mine and just went to the local hardware store and bought longer bolt through screws.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> i recently shrouded mine and just went to the local hardware store and bought longer bolt through screws.


OK, that sounds like it works, I'll get longer screws if the below method doesn't work.  How long of screws do you use



digibucc said:


> it is possible though. you screw the inside of each fan to the rad, and then using regular fan screws screw one of the fans to the case.  it's a little odd but stable and works great.



OK, that sounds good, that's what I was hoping to do, but I didn't know if it would work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> OK, that sounds like it works, I'll get longer screws if the below method doesn't work.  How long of screws do you use
> 
> 
> 
> OK, that sounds good, that's what I was hoping to do, but I didn't know if it would work



Not sure  how long maybe 1.5-2".  The thread is 6/32 though


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure  how long maybe 1.5-2".  The thread is 6/32 though



If it's going to go through 2 fans, I guess it'll have to be a tad over 50mm long.  I'll keep this in mind if I need new screws, although I'm hoping to use the method above


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> If it's going to go through 2 fans, I guess it'll have to be a tad over 50mm long.  I'll keep this in mind if I need new screws, although I'm hoping to use the method above



That method works as I have used it before


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That method works as I have used it before



Awesome!  I'll be ordering tonight (my dad decided it was too late to order last night & he's the one with the Newegg account), so the H50 and Scythe Gentle Typhoon should come next Tuesday or Wednesday, and I'll be doing a variety of tests, including stock fan, stock fan w/ shroud, Gentle Typhoon, Gentle Typhoon w/ shroud, push/pull, push/pull w/shrouds, etc.  It should be a lot of fun


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

The H50 is due to arrive tomorrow, so I'll get some results up then and a full review for W1zz probably by Saturday or Sunday


----------



## t77snapshot (May 6, 2010)

Got another H50 for my 2nd rig! Add me to the list again


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Got another H50 for my 2nd rig! Add me to the list again
> 
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/CIMG9761.jpg
> ...



I'm sorry for getting you hooked on the H50 bro


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

My setup (except I've added another fan, pics tomorrow):


----------



## t77snapshot (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My setup (except I've added another fan, pics tomorrow):
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100505/P1010860.jpg



woooooo look how shiny it is


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> woooooo look how shiny it is



Yep, straight from the package, it arrived this evening.  Performance is decent, beating my HDT-S963 by about 10c


----------



## t77snapshot (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, straight from the package, it arrived this evening.  Performance is decent, beating my HDT-S963 by about 10c



haha nice! take that you stupid TRUE


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, straight from the package, it arrived this evening.  Performance is decent, beating my HDT-S963 by about 10c



It beats my Megahalem, so you'll have some tweaking to do, try some fresh paste, brings too much, is your pump connected to your PSU or the board?


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It beats my Megahalem, so you'll have some tweaking to do, try some fresh paste, brings too much, is your pump connected to your PSU or the board?



Pump is connected to the NB fan header and is manually set to 100%, Corsair fan is connected to CPU fan header, set to 100% (push), and I have a SilverStone fan connected to the chassis fan header (above the 8800GTS) as pull on the H50 radiator, also set to 100%.  Should I connect the pump directly to the PSU?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Pump is connected to the NB fan header and is manually set to 100%, Corsair fan is connected to CPU fan header, set to 100% (push), and I have a SilverStone fan connected to the chassis fan header (above the 8800GTS) as pull on the H50 radiator, also set to 100%.  Should I connect the pump directly to the PSU?



Yes, it's a more steady power feed, I don't know why but even if I set it at 100% I still saw a slight improvement when connected to the PSU.  That, try to apply fresh TIM and that should do it


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes, it's a more steady power feed, I don't know why but even if I set it at 100% I still saw a slight improvement when connected to the PSU.  That, try to apply fresh TIM and that should do it



OK, I just switched to the PSU, Imma let it run overnight and I'll report back with temps later or tomorrow.
BTW, with no airflow around the mobo the NB and vREG HSFs get damn hot..it hurts to touch them, even briefly.  Something else to deal with tomorrow I guess   I'd hate to think how the vREGs would be with stock cooling (no HSF or fan).  I'll probably point the stock AMD fan at the mobo to see how much that helps


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> OK, I just switched to the PSU, Imma let it run overnight and I'll report back with temps later or tomorrow.
> BTW, with no airflow around the mobo the NB and vREG HSFs get damn hot..it hurts to touch them, even briefly.  Something else to deal with tomorrow I guess   I'd hate to think how the vREGs would be with stock cooling (no HSF or fan).  I'll probably point the stock AMD fan at the mobo to see how much that helps



Are you exhausting or intaking on the H50?

Let me know how the temps are


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Are you exhausting or intaking on the H50?
> 
> Let me know how the temps are



It's an intake (conveniently enough, with the design of the Lian Li PC-A05, the back fan is designed to be an intake, with the PSU and front fan as an exhaust)

Temps with the pump attached to the PSU seem to have settled down to 43c...BTW don't unplug the pump while the system is on, I did to move it to a PSU connector and temps got up to 70c in 20 seconds, whereas if I disconnected the fan they went up slower and not as high


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It's an intake (conveniently enough, with the design of the Lian Li PC-A05, the back fan is designed to be an intake, with the PSU and front fan as an exhaust)
> 
> Temps with the pump attached to the PSU seem to have settled down to 43c...BTW don't unplug the pump while the system is on, I did to move it to a PSU connector and temps got up to 70c in 20 seconds, whereas if I disconnected the fan they went up slower and not as high



Glad they went down a bit 

Just for testing purposes, try to exhaust with it instead.  Exhausting worked better for me by a few degrees, just might be the same results for you 

I did have the H50 in a case at once, in the tech bench there really was no intake or exhaust


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Glad they went down a bit
> 
> Just for testing purposes, try to exhaust with it instead.  Exhausting worked better for me by a few degrees, just might be the same results for you
> 
> I did have the H50 in a case at once, in the tech bench there really was no intake or exhaust



Well, that would totally fuck up the airflow pattern of the PC-A05 if you mean exhausting out of the case, but I'll try that tomorrow anyways....if you mean pulling through the rad instead of push, I've already done both


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, that would totally fuck up the airflow pattern of the PC-A05 if you mean exhausting out of the case, but I'll try that tomorrow anyways....if you mean pulling through the rad instead of push, I've already done both



I mean setting your fans to exhaust out of the case instead of intaking air into the case.  Just try it and see how it goes, if temps worsen then just put it back to how it was


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I mean setting your fans to exhaust out of the case instead of intaking air into the case.  Just try it and see how it goes, if temps worsen then just put it back to how it was



OK, I'll try that tomorrow...don't feel like messing with it tomorrow.  I guess since I never put the side panel on 3 exhaust fans and no intakes shouldn't matter too much


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> OK, I'll try that tomorrow...don't feel like messing with it tomorrow.  I guess since I never put the side panel on 3 exhaust fans and no intakes shouldn't matter too much



Let me know how that goes then dude


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Let me know how that goes then dude



Will do, I'm off to bed now


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

One more post before bed, my favorite thing about the H50 is the noise...with the 2 fans & pump at 100% it's still silent...whereas the HDT-S963 was loud as hell at 100% and didn't cool very well anywhere below that


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 1, 2010)

Got a good deal on a i7-930 from Micro Center and I'm going to upgrade my rig to X58


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 1, 2010)

I want to be a member!!! I HAVE A H50. here's the pic!


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 1, 2010)

lyndonrakista said:


> I want to be a member!!! I HAVE A H50. here's the pic!
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...51668782232_1544884205_30557444_5450759_n.jpg
> 
> ...



Looking good buddy..... I have that same case. Suggestion though for getting rid of your main  24 pin ATX power cord across the video card.

Unplug the video card and run it up and underneath it. In between the front of the PCIe 2.0 and the card it's self. There should be room there plus it will give you case a much cleaner look.

Here are pics of mine right now maybe give you some ideas for cooling and cable management. 

(My 24 pin cable is around the back though )












BTW which way is your fan on the H50 blowing? Also what clocks and temps are you at and getting?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 1, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Looking good buddy..... I have that same case. Suggestion though for getting rid of your main  24 pin ATX power cord across the video card.
> 
> Unplug the video card and run it up and underneath it. In between the front of the PCIe 2.0 and the card it's self. There should be room there plus it will give you case a much cleaner look.
> 
> ...



yeah thanks for the advice, i will do that when i im not lazy.

I have a Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.34 Ghz, at 3.12 Ghz, idle 37C at most. on load around 50-65C
Video Card 5850 at 801/1200. Minimum temp 38C, on load between 50-60C
H50 - Push/Pull Setup, Other fan at the back of the case. then radiator then fan again. All pushing air to the case.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 4, 2010)

Overhaul hardware for my RIG is here.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 23, 2010)

Woo just bought one of these babies today! 

I'm going to be upgrading to Intel 930 Platform with UD7 X58 mobo this tax time I hope this cooler will do well of keeping it cool! For now it will be cooling my Q6600 .


EDIT: I will install it this weekend since my gay ass of a case antec 1200 doesn't have a hole for backplates meaning I have to take my whole PC apart SIGH..


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2010)

Since I have upgraded cases I use to have the Antec 900 now I have the Silverstone Raven RV02. My temperatures are poor since I am using the Corsair H50 as an exhaust. My only option with this case is to go water cooled. I may just wait and buy a new motherboard, graphics card and memory. I know the H50 can cool very well just not how I have it set up now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2010)

I have mine setup as a push-pull exhaust. What do you guys think is better? Exhaust or intake? Also what is a shroud? I mean I see its a hollowed out 120mm fan case but whats the purpose?


----------



## pjladyfox (Jul 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have mine setup as a push-pull exhaust. What do you guys think is better? Exhaust or intake? Also what is a shroud? I mean I see its a hollowed out 120mm fan case but whats the purpose?



a. Push/Pull setup - Exaust or Intake?

I think it's usually better to have it setup for exhaust since you really wish to try and avoid dumping hot air into the interior of your case. The temp improvement that you get on average for switching to intake is marginal from what I've seen.

b. What is a shroud?

A fan shroud is designed to assist in channeling the airflow created by the fan eliminating the usual dead-zone in the center of the fan and increasing the cooling potential. Think how a wind tunnel works and you kind of get the general idea.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 1, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> a. Push/Pull setup - Exaust or Intake?
> 
> I think it's usually better to have it setup for exhaust since you really wish to try and avoid dumping hot air into the interior of your case. The temp improvement that you get on average for switching to intake is marginal from what I've seen.
> 
> ...



Well it depends, for me it was an easy sacrifice because I have a top fan on my 1200 right next to where the hot air is being dumped and also have 2 back exhaust fans so for me its better as in take. So instead of grabbing already exhausted air from inside the case it'd be grabbing a fresh batch of air but then again as you said it means more dumped air in the case but its no problem for the 1200 I'd imagine


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Jul 1, 2010)

Can I be a part of this growing club of H20 addicts? I got my H50 since May (just in time for the heatwave). Using mine in push/pull configuration right now. Intake at the front of the case and blows the hot air just over the GPU and out the rear and top of the case. My procie OC'd at 3.4ghz @ 1.425v. Idle goes about 26 degrees and at load at about 40 degrees max (while playing Battlefield: Bad company 2). By the way, I don't use the AC so ambient temps are higher. Planning on fabricating an acrylic reservoir for my H50. Here's a pic of my rig atm.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi, can you guys suggest some good fans for this push/pull set up, I currently have Antec trispeed running 100% at 79CFM, I was wondering if there is a higher CFM 120mm fan to push a higher airflow? or suggestions, cheers


----------



## Frizz (Jul 1, 2010)

something like this would require a fan controller unless you can bear the noise. It literally sounds like a vacuum.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=6848


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 1, 2010)

randomflip said:


> something like this would require a fan controller unless you can bear the noise. It literally sounds like a vacuum.
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_510&products_id=6848



Perfect, cheers, 2 of them on order I think, fan controller, Hmmm interesting, any suggestions?


----------



## Frizz (Jul 1, 2010)

tbh most fan controllers out there are quite adequet, just go with the one that looks prettiest with your case haha.


----------



## pjladyfox (Jul 2, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> Hi, can you guys suggest some good fans for this push/pull set up, I currently have Antec trispeed running 100% at 79CFM, I was wondering if there is a higher CFM 120mm fan to push a higher airflow? or suggestions, cheers



Remember when you are talking about fans for ANY kind of radiator the CFM does not really matter only static pressure. You can have the highest CFM fan get spanked by a slower fan just do to this. With that in mind here are some good, and proven on the H50, high static pressure fans:

Noctua NF-P12

Static Pressure				1,68 mm H2O
Static Pressure with L.N.A.		1,43 mm H2O
Static Pressure with U.L.N.A.		1,21 mm H2O


Cooler Master R4-BMBS-20PK-R0

Static Pressure				0.40 – 3.90 mm/H2O


Cooler Master R4-L2R-20CK-GP

Static Pressure				3.04 mm H2O max


Scythe Gentle Typhoon D1225C12B3AP-13

Static Pressure				2.039 mm H2O


Any one of these fans, while a bit more expensive than most, should do a very good job of providing more than adequate cooling without driving you insane from noise. ^_^


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 2, 2010)

oh right, I'll be honest I do not know much about fans, hmm so is higher the Static Pressure the better? if so the R4 L2R from cooler master looks nice,

Ok, look like I'm going to look into two of these - COOLERMASTER BLADEMASTER CASE FAN 120x25mm  Black ... the CoolerMaster blade although I only have 2x 4pin connections on my mobo and one 3pin, which means I'll need a fan controller, which I suppose isn't bad!


----------



## pjladyfox (Jul 6, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> oh right, I'll be honest I do not know much about fans, hmm so is higher the Static Pressure the better? if so the R4 L2R from cooler master looks nice,
> 
> Ok, look like I'm going to look into two of these - COOLERMASTER BLADEMASTER CASE FAN 120x25mm  Black ... the CoolerMaster blade although I only have 2x 4pin connections on my mobo and one 3pin, which means I'll need a fan controller, which I suppose isn't bad!



PWM, or pulse-width modulation, is usually used for CPU fans since they can be controlled by the BIOS automatically speeding them up or down when needed. You would probably be better served by trying to find some non-PWM fans especially since you're just going to wind up hooking them into a controller. 

Also, you may want to consider hooking the pump for your H50 directly into your PSU via a 3-pin to molex connector. I've not done this myself but some swear by it since it takes any concerns with the BIOS slowing the pump down due to any power management options that may still be running which can degrade the performance of the H50. If you wished to you could split the difference by testing it first using the motherboard header then try it the other way and see which one works best for you.

Lastly, you may also wish to consider using a different TIM than what is supplied with the H50. The only reason for this is that they put it on pretty thick and it can also affect what kind of performance you get. Myself, I tried both MX-3 and some of Cooler Master's ThermalFusion 400 and actually got better results with the ThermalFusion 400 over both the MX-3 and stock TIM which is Shin Etsu x23-7783D.

Bottom line play around with things a bit and while it may be frustrating at first you will eventually find the sweet spot. If you have issues or questions let us know and we'll do what we can to help.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheers, but I ordered the " R4-BMBS-20PK-R0" Coolermaster fans, per your suggestion above, on its way already.

cheers for the suggestion, I do have my pump running 100% 24/7 (controlling it with Asus Fan Xpert) but may look into changing it onto the PSU with a molex converter. The computer was built by a company and they didn't use the TIM provided as I have it here (they supplied it with the machine)

I'm gonna try the  R4-BMBS-20PK-R0's when I get them and see my results, at present I've got an ambient of 24-6c and get using temp of 35c-40c max when gaming with multicore games.

However I'm using two different fan types in the push pull config, I'm using the stock fan along with the 3speed Antec case fan so I think that's hindering it somewhat.


----------



## Fatal (Aug 13, 2010)

Finally took a picture  been going over the post how to take better pictures I still need to learn my camera.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 30, 2010)

may i join?


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 30, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> may i join?
> 
> http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af328/navizenabi/pc pics/HPIM1461.jpg
> 
> http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af328/navizenabi/pc pics/HPIM1462.jpg



sweet setup NAVI! you should replace that led thing with another fan for a push/pull config on your H50


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 31, 2010)

It's actually a ccfl.  I have the fan pulling air from outside the case.  My Tempts are: 32c idle, 46c full load.  Eventually I'll add another fan.


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 23, 2010)

Great looking rigs! 


Still tweaking my DFI X58 JR build.  Just got the H50 installed and everthing is running well.

Youtube movie of my build so far. It's a mess but it's under construction.

The swap is finished. DFI p45 JR to DFI X58 JR.

Proper cooling is set up. Time to tune the i7-930 for speed and stability with single HD5770 then I'll put another HD5770 in for Xfire.

Video of what it is looking like so far.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKxwPmfISNQ


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

did you guys know that the H50 is designed by a small danish company called Asetek? i bet that 99% of you dotn know that lol  and so is the H70 

bit-tech made a nice article here about the company


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did you guys know that the H50 is designed by a small danish company called Asetek? i bet that 99% of you dotn know that lol  and so is the H70
> 
> bit-tech made a nice article here about the company





Didn't know that.  H50 caught my interest as soon as I found out about it.  Great idea.


Asetek and Corsair have a great thing going.

http://www.asetek.com/partner-products/corsair-h50.html


----------



## dude120 (Sep 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did you guys know that the H50 is designed by a small danish company called Asetek? i bet that 99% of you dotn know that lol  and so is the H70
> 
> bit-tech made a nice article here about the company



Yup, and there are many h50 look alikes used by OEMs for their computers all over the world. 
There are also asetek units with 240mm radiators, but are somewhat hard to come by.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 5, 2010)

DFI X58 JR with H50 set up.  (i7-930)







Those are with ghetto shrouds and push/pull Scythe 120x120x38mm fans.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 5, 2010)

holy.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

holy batman airflow!


----------



## Fatal (Oct 5, 2010)

SonDa5 said:


> DFI X58 JR with H50 set up.  (i7-930)
> 
> http://minidriven.com/GreenMachine/H50DFIX58JRwithdual25mmghettoshroud.jpg
> 
> Those are with ghetto shrouds and push/pull Scythe 120x120x38mm fans.





Did the shrouds help with the performance of the H50? I have mine set up as exhaust and when I added a shroud it didn't help my temps.  I was going to try two shrouds but if one didn't help my temps I doubt two would.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 6, 2010)

Fatal said:


> Did the shrouds help with the performance of the H50? I have mine set up as exhaust and when I added a shroud it didn't help my temps.  I was going to try two shrouds but if one didn't help my temps I doubt two would.



Yes.

This was my H50 set up before.







Adding the "ghetto Shrouds" and a matching 120x120x38mm Scythe Kaze fan to my set up lowered idle temps 2 degrees celsius and lowered 100% load temps 3.75 degrees celsius. (prime95)



CPU-Z screen shot and Real temp screen shot of idle temps.






CPU-Z link with more info:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1420922


The H70 [H]OCP review showed a decrease of 10 degrees celsius under 100% load over the H50.
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/09/28/corsair_h70_water_cooler_performance_testing/3

If I could get another 10 degrees decrease under load with the H70 it would be totally worth the upgrade to me.  Just not sure about the numbers because of the i7-920 that was used in the review.  i7-930 seems to be wired differently because the temps and voltages are very different.

Alot of mixed reviews running around on the H70.  The H70 tubes do look to short for my set up though.


----------



## Fatal (Oct 6, 2010)

I believe its my case when I had my setup in my Antec 900 my temps were awesome. Intake is the way t go with the H50. Thanks for the info SonDa5 nice set up to by the way.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 19, 2010)

I finally gave in to all the positive H70 reviews and bought one.

Most reviews show at least a 10 degree C. lower temperature for the H70 over the H50 when 100% full load on a over clocked CPU. 

I've seen a few mixed reviews as well.  So I'm doing my own H50 vs. H70 testing.

For my testing I'm running Prime95 v.253 for 1 hour.  
Voltage under 100% load of my i7-930@4GHZ cpu is right around 1.36v.
Using IC Diamond 7 Carat Thermal Compound on both the H50 and H70.


Results for my H50.

Ambient Temps 72 degrees F.







Will post back with the H70 results once I do my swap.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 19, 2010)

The H70 is mounted in my case now.  It was a tight fit and my H50 top bracket was not compatible with the H70 because the elbows of the 90 degrees fittings coming out of the the heat sink unit did not clear the thick lip of my old school Corsair H50 to mount.

So I had to use the H70 top bracket.  It was a tough fit but I finally got it to go.

This is what it looks like.













I'm happy with how it looks and it works out well with my modded Antec 900 case.  Good air flow.


Bad news....  

When I started it up I was expecting some nice drops in temps but that wasn't the case.

The temps were a little hotter than the H50.  I'm running an hour of prime95 right now but the temps have already passed the temps of the H50.  So... I'm going to give the H70 a fair shot and blame it on the cure time for the Diamond i7k thermal paste.

I'm going to take the heat sink off again and see how the pea sized drop I put has spread out and possibly apply some more.  I'll do this later on today. 


My first run with the Corsair H70.  First round goes to Corsair H50. Corsair H70 was quite a bit hotter.

Ambient temps 72 degrees F.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2010)

Dude thats just retarded. You are defeating the purpose of the H70/50. You should do a proper loop.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude thats just retarded. You are defeating the purpose of the H70/50. You should do a proper loop.





It works well.  I like self contained loops.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2010)

SonDa5 said:


> It works well.  I like self contained loops.



Meh. To each their own I guess. Enjoy.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 20, 2010)

I really was expecting the  H70 to stomp all over the H50.

I have been thinking about what could have went wrong with the H70 and I can only think of 3 possible flaws of the H70.

1.  Poor large 120mm radiator. There are many more smaller arrays of radiator fins on the H50.  The radiator fin arrays on the H70 are much larger and only about half as many fin arrays as on the H50 Radiator.

2.  H70 pump unit not able to provide proper flow rate.

3.  Tubing 90 degree swivel connections are hindering flow.




I'm not going to give up on the H70 just yet.  I'm giving it some time to cure the Diamond ic7 thermal paste.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 21, 2010)

48 hours later after I have been using the computer for gaming mainly with a few Prime95 sessions I ran this test.

Ambient temps 72 degrees F.  The voltage on the CPU has increased just a hair in the image but no bios voltage changes have been done since I first started these comparison tests.







The temps have come down a little but still not as low as the H50 was.

I'm going to take the H70 heat sink/pump off and reapply thermal paste and then seat it again.

Haven't thrown in the towel for the H70 just yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Interesting, one would figure it'll do better!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm willing to bet its saturated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

What you mean?


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm willing to bet its saturated.



What do you mean x2???


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 22, 2010)

SonDa5 said:


> What do you mean x2???



My best guess would be that he think's that you have leak inside of your pump.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 22, 2010)

I assumed he meant that his cooler was saturated with heat.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 22, 2010)

my temps with my H70,not bad eh?

IDLE






LOAD 4.2 wasnt stable


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2010)

After a while a rad that size will become saturated with heat. All rads do but small ones faster. You can't cool a CPU with hot water now can you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

You don't do that Ben, it's the latest trend.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 23, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> my temps with my H70,not bad eh?



Those are great temps. A Xeon is known to run cooler than a i7.

Very nice low voltage.  Work on the voltage and you'll probably get that stable. Temps may increase.


How did you set up you H70?  Any photos?


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> After a while a rad that size will become saturated with heat. All rads do but small ones faster. You can't cool a CPU with hot water now can you?





I hear you and since the H70 is twice as large i thought it would cool better than the H50.  With my test they are close to being the same.

H50 beats it by a few degrees.

H50 average idle is 35.5C, average at 100% load is 74.5C.

H70 average idle is 36.5C, average at 100% load is 75.5C.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the add SonDa5  

Btw your new setup with the H70 looks awesome!


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have repositioned the H70 heat sink/pump and put some fresh TP on it. (IC Diamond  7k)







More testing to come.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 23, 2010)

Keep us updated! I'd be quite disappointed if the H70 doesn't show a significant decrease in load temps over the H50.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2010)

Whats your room temperature?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 24, 2010)

how are your fans mounted on your H70. I have mine pulling in air from the back of the case. This H70 gets the same temps as my high end water cooling


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Whats your room temperature?



For the results that have been posted 72C.

I posted the ambient temps with the results.

Will do some more testing with the new configuration on the H70 soon.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 24, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> how are your fans mounted on your H70. I have mine pulling in air from the back of the case. This H70 gets the same temps as my high end water cooling





Pushing from outside ambient air through radiator then pulling into the case.

Antec 900 case.

The set up was near identical with the H50 and H70.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 24, 2010)

This is weird, AX2's H70 supposedly matches a custom loop whereas SD5's H70 performs below an H50.

Quality control issues maybe?


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> This is weird, AX2's H70 supposedly matches a custom loop whereas SD5's H70 performs below an H50.
> 
> Quality control issues maybe?





Ax2 is running a completely different CPU and lower voltage as well. Xeon's are designed to run long and cool.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well just remember you will never get colder then your ambient temp with a water cooling system. Maybe when you tested the H50 your room itself was cooler. Food for thought.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well just remember you will never get colder then your ambient temp with a water cooling system. Maybe when you tested the H50 your room itself was cooler. Food for thought.



I did take that into account for my tests and I have posted the ambient temperature of the area I have been doing the tests.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 25, 2010)

This photo shows liquid flow and fan air flow with colors to indicate designed thermal flow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2010)

i should post a picture of mine, i have my H50 setup similar to sonda5's and it dropped temps by atleast 5-8 deg in this coolermaster centriun case.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i should post a picture of mine, i have my H50 setup similar to sonda5's and it dropped temps by atleast 5-8 deg in this coolermaster centriun case.




Post a photo of your set up!


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 25, 2010)

My testing is complete.

Last and final run on H70 after the reconfiguration of heat sink and TP.

Ambient temperature at 72 degrees.






*H70 results*
Average minimum temperature on all 4 cores is 36 degrees C.
Average maximum temperature on all 4 cores is 76.5 degrees C.

*H50 results*
Average minimum temperature on all 4 cores is 35.5 degress C. 
Average maximum temperature on all 4 cores is 74.5 degrees C.


*Conclusion.*

Under the conditions of my tests the H50 proved to be a better cooler than the H70.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for your time and tests bro, really not sure why some get better test results with the H70.  Of course, lots of things can vary between users but looks like the H50 is looking to be the better cooler.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 25, 2010)

which is kinda sad, On a good note, my h50 is destroying this undervolted q9550 in temps

DAM!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2010)

I wonder if they changed the pump? If nothing else the H70 is better in the long run do to saturation time. Thanks for the tests anyways man!


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wonder if they changed the pump? If nothing else the H70 is better in the long run do to saturation time. Thanks for the tests anyways man!




I think it's the design of the radiator.

Another thing to consider when buying these is the warranty.

H50 has a 2 year warranty and the H70 has a 1 year warranty.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 26, 2010)

Quite unfortunate, really. They probably should have released a thinner but longer version using a 240mm rad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

I was thinking of buying a H70, really having 2nd thoughts now


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was thinking of buying a H70, really having 2nd thoughts now




Didn't mean to discourage you just posted the results from my test.  Looks like the H70 was close to meeting the H50 in cooling ability. Very close results that I ended up having. For the money seems like the H50 is a much better value and the H50 has a 2 year warranty and the H70 a 1 year warranty.  


With results like mine I'm sure Corsair will figure out where they made their mistakes and will come out with a much better unit later on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

SonDa5 said:


> Didn't mean to discourage you just posted the results from my test.  Looks like the H70 was close to meeting the H50 in cooling ability. Very close results that I ended up having. For the money seems like the H50 is a much better value and the H50 has a 2 year warranty and the H70 a 1 year warranty.
> 
> 
> With results like mine I'm sure Corsair will figure out where they made their mistakes and will come out with a much better unit later on.



Like I said in another thread, I am only looking for one to get by a few months.  I am doing a custom loop in my case so I'll then use the H50 for another rig.  But for now it'll give me the results I'm chasing.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 27, 2010)

A few photos from my tests.


This photo shows that the H50 radiator has more radiator fin arrays.







Length of tubes.







Heat sink area after tests. TP used was Diamond IC (7k)


----------



## Fatal (Oct 27, 2010)

Sweet testing SonDa5, my H50 seems to be cooling my Phenom II with ease. I was looking at getting the Frio because of the design of my case. A custom loop is what I do want but looks like I will have to get a new motherboard or ship mine out to be repaired. My first PCIE slot is bad so I can’t crossfire. I have a XFX 5750 new just sitting so I would really like to have it installed. I have my H50 exhausting the case air still but my temperatures are good.


----------



## clubfoot (Oct 27, 2010)

Just looking at the last photo, did you happen to twist the H70 cooler down before clamping?


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 28, 2010)

clubfoot said:


> Just looking at the last photo, did you happen to twist the H70 cooler down before clamping?





I spread it around a little before i tightened the screws. I did this on both the H50 and H70.

When the H70 came off it spun just a little counter clockwise to remove.


----------



## clubfoot (Oct 29, 2010)

When I installed my H50 I used a thin spread of TIM and left enough slack in the mount so the cooler never touch the cpu and tightened down the screws evenly. Twisting the cpu will spread the TIM but may cause air pockets and drastically affect cooling!


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 29, 2010)

clubfoot said:


> When I installed my H50 I used a thin spread of TIM and left enough slack in the mount so the cooler never touch the cpu and tightened down the screws evenly. Twisting the cpu will spread the TIM but may cause air pockets and drastically affect cooling!





I used IC Diamond 7k which is hard to work with and the recommended application is in a "pea sized" dot in the middle of cpu then use heat sink to spread then tighten heat sink down.

I applied the TP and reseated it on the H70 2 times.  I don't think I had  problem with the TP application.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 29, 2010)

in most situations, it looks like he applied tim reasonably right on this one, so there is no need to argue or question his results!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 29, 2010)

*Here is a small update on my H50 in the 2nd rig: (9950-cruncher)*

I moved some fans around and decided to try the push/pull setup. Well the temps did drop a bit which was great, but this is only @ stock clocks for now.







*


----------



## ERazer (Oct 29, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I moved some fans around and decided to try the push/pull setup. Well the temps did drop a bit which was great, but this is only @ stock clocks for now.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/temps1.jpg
> 
> ...



nice bud 

someone should change the title to h50/70 club


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 29, 2010)

^^^ that sounds like a great idea...*SonDa5* should pm the mods and have that tak'in care of.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks great T77


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

I think my H50 might be in need of a re-mount, temps are in the upper 70s, despite ambients being ~65F (I had the same temps when the ambients were 20F higher over the summer).

Will investigate later


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you CP and ERazer Hopefully [Ion] approves of my build.....*cough*9950*cough*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

Sure he will


----------



## clubfoot (Oct 29, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> in most situations, it looks like he applied tim reasonably right on this one, so there is no need to argue or question his results!



I'm not arguing his results,...just an observation of the TIM on the underside of his H50 & H70,...and a suggestion of alternate method of application


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 6, 2010)

clubfoot said:


> I'm not arguing his results,...just an observation of the TIM on the underside of his H50 & H70,...and a suggestion of alternate method of application




Under the conditions which were the same for both the H50 and the H70 the TP application method of "pea size" drop in center was the same and under the same conditions the H50 was a little cooler.

The Conditions were the same for my tests and that is the way I wanted them to evaluate the performance of each cooler.


----------



## clubfoot (Nov 7, 2010)

OK fair enough as part of an evaluation of different cooling kits that's fine.


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 7, 2010)

clubfoot said:


> OK fair enough as part of an evaluation of different cooling kits that's fine.



Why do you have 0 posts?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Why do you have 0 posts?



Clubs and GN have no post count


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Clubs and GN have no post count



oooh yeah I remember now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Clubs and GN have no post count



If they did I'd be at like 30,000 posts


----------



## clubfoot (Nov 8, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Why do you have 0 posts?


Phases of the moon, sun spots,...who knows


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 11, 2010)

^^^ I guess _clubfoot_ is just a club-forum kinda guy


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 2, 2010)

Getting ready to go custom liquid loop.  Waiting on hardware to build my first liquid loop on my new DFI X58 JR build.


Here is before photo of new RIG. The Case is SilverStone Raven (RV-02)

H50 is sitting on top with a Scythe Kaze 120mmx38mm pulling air out of the top of the case.  H50 radiator has a "ghetto Shroud" gutted 120x25mm fan housing.  


Last days for my H50.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Dec 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


>



you have a cd-drive and HDD on the same IDE cable? i thought that was a no no?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 3, 2010)

2DividedbyZero said:


> you have a cd-drive and HDD on the same IDE cable? i thought that was a no no?



I've been running it that way for years with no problems. What have you heard that could go wrong?


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Dec 3, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I've been running it that way for years with no problems. What have you heard that could go wrong?




the  HDD and cd-drive have different data transfer speeds (ie HDD a lot faster the cd), having them on the same cable defaults them to the slowest drive speed aka the cd-drive across the bus, am i wrong?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 3, 2010)

2DividedbyZero said:


> the  HDD and cd-drive have different data transfer speeds (ie HDD a lot faster the cd), having them on the same cable defaults them to the slowest drive speed aka the cd-drive across the bus, am i wrong?



No that's correct. This is just one of my crunching rigs so hdd performance is not a big deal in this case. Thank you for pointing that out anyways because I have forgotten all about that.


----------



## Fatal (Dec 4, 2010)

SonDa5 said:


> Getting ready to go custom liquid loop.  Waiting on hardware to build my first liquid loop on my new DFI X58 JR build.
> 
> 
> Here is before photo of new RIG. The Case is SilverStone Raven (RV-02)
> ...



Nice case  am I going blind or are there no memory sticks in your rig  I have my power supply pull air out of the case. I tried the way you have yours mounted temps went down the way I have it mounted. I guess it wont make a difference since you are going to build a loop.


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 4, 2010)

Fatal said:


> Nice case  am I going blind or are there no memory sticks in your rig  I have my power supply pull air out of the case. I tried the way you have yours mounted temps went down the way I have it mounted. I guess it wont make a difference since you are going to build a loop.





I have 3x2GB G. Skill DDR3 PI 1.5v in there.  Hiding in the shadows.

I'd like the coolest air possible hitting the PSU.  I think getting the air from outside is a good way to go for cool air to PSU.  May not matter much.  I may end up spinning my PSU around if needed.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey guys, i bought a used h50 off another member for $50 shipped. It's coming with a ultra kaze 2000rpm fan, and a medium speed yate loon. Would it be okay to run both of these fans on the rad at once? I know they are both different speed's and one is a 38mm and one is not.

Im planning on having the h50 setup in a rear intake in my lexa s and having the two top fan's exhaust. Would i be best to put the ultra kaze as the push fan and the yate as a pull? Or would it be best to just run the ultra kaze alone as a push?

Oh and also i was just thinking that maybe i would be best as having it as a rear exhaust since my two 8800gts's will be exhausting all hot air and most likely the h50 would suck that hot air in. I am a folder so my gpu's run at 100% load constantly.

Oh and BTW, i asked this question over at OCN twice and didn't receive any reponse and all kinds of member have posted since i asked, this is another reason i feel like switching my folding points over to TPU


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Hey guys, i bought a used h50 off another member for $50 shipped. It's coming with a ultra kaze 2000rpm fan, and a medium speed yate loon. Would it be okay to run both of these fans on the rad at once? I know they are both different speed's and one is a 38mm and one is not.
> 
> Im planning on having the h50 setup in a rear intake in my lexa s and having the two top fan's exhaust. Would i be best to put the ultra kaze as the push fan and the yate as a pull? Or would it be best to just run the ultra kaze alone as a push?
> 
> ...



Put the higher CFM on the case side and the lower on the motherboard side. Have them bringing air from the outside in and the two top fans exhausting. also get some MX-2 paste for great results


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 5, 2010)

So run the ultra kaze pushing air in from the outisde and have the yate pulling?

Also do you think that would be a issue with my two 8800gts's exhausting hot air and the ultra kaze pulling that air in?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> So run the ultra kaze pushing air in from the outisde and have the yate pulling?
> 
> Also do you think that would be a issue with my two 8800gts's exhausting hot air and the ultra kaze pulling that air in?



Replace the TIM on the 8800GTS's with Mx-2 and change the fan profiles to about 50% or 100% depending on how loud they are.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah i usually run them at about 70% while folding, i'll have to pick up a tube of mx2 all i have is as5 right now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes ive had better temps with MX-2 than AS5 and also its easier to spread on the chips


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes ive had better temps with MX-2 than AS5 and also its easier to spread on the chips



they got MX-3 and MX-4 now, what is the difference?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> they got MX-3 and MX-4 now, what is the difference?



I found that those are harder to spread on chips than MX-2 but the temps are around the same ive seen


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 6, 2010)

So I bought this H70, and shook it.. and it sounded like the water is not filled tight.. Its like hearing a bottle not filled completely.. like some bubbles still inside. Is this normal?


----------



## spectrus77 (Dec 7, 2010)

hello, I would like to join the club, following the picture.

One question, what the rotation of h50 of you say the pump. Here is 1400 more or less. Is this normal? This connected the 4pin cpu in the motherboard.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

Your rig looks sweet man! I think its normal for the pump speed to fluctuate a little bit like yours is. 

Also are you running win 7? How do you get your taskbar not to just show icons? I've been wanting to get my 7 to look like yours.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 8, 2010)

Got an H50 myself. Will post pics when I get back from work.

I have a question though. I have the radiator attached to the back of my Antec 1200 with a Yate Loon on either side of the radiator. However, mine's set up so:

Fan #1 pulls air from inside case and throws it into the radiator --> Air pushed by fan #1 moves through the radiator --> Fan #2 pulls this air and pushes it out of the back of the chassis.

A lot of people, it seems, have done the reverse so that ultimately, after cooling the radiator, the air is thrown into the case. Is this a more efficient way to do it?

I have 3 x 120 mm fans in the front of my chassis pulling air in, a 200mm fan at the top pushing out, and a 120mm on the side panel pushing out.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 8, 2010)

I just got a h50 myself too yesterday!

I setup mine like this, pushing cool air in from out the back and my second fan pulling the air through the rad. I have 2 exhaust fans up top exhausting also. Here's a few pics of my setup


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 8, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> I just got a h50 myself too yesterday!
> 
> I setup mine like this, pushing cool air in from out the back and my second fan pulling the air through the rad. I have 2 exhaust fans up top exhausting also. Here's a few pics of my setup
> 
> ...



Awesome! Now you can kick it with the H*50*Crew


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a H50 as well! can i be in the clubz?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a H50 as well! can i be in the clubz?



Hellz yeah brandon's an OG like myself...we gotz H50's, let's kick it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Hellz yeah brandon's an OG like myself...we gotz H50's, let's kick it.



yea its on my HTPC. i would post a picture but im at work. i will be installing a new video card in it today so i will take a pic or two


----------



## xbonez (Dec 8, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Got an H50 myself. Will post pics when I get back from work.
> 
> I have a question though. I have the radiator attached to the back of my Antec 1200 with a Yate Loon on either side of the radiator. However, mine's set up so:
> 
> ...



Seems my question got lost in the torrent of posts


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2010)

The best airflow is this

AIR>FAN>RAD>FAN^CASEFAN^CASEFAN


----------



## xbonez (Dec 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> The best airflow is this
> 
> AIR>FAN>RAD>FAN^CASEFAN^CASEFAN



Thanks. Seems I'll have to reverse my current setup.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> The best airflow is this
> 
> AIR>FAN>RAD>FAN^CASEFAN^CASEFAN





xbonez said:


> Thanks. Seems I'll have to reverse my current setup.



Shouldn't there be some shrouds in there somewhere?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Shouldn't there be some shrouds in there somewhere?



Hmm well i don't use any shrouds. it may help and may not, its probably according on what fans you have.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 8, 2010)

I recently got a Corsair H50 for my i7 and im lovin it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2010)

whats temps like on your I7 and what are you voltages?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry for the n00b question, but what are shrouds? On either side of my radiator, I have a Yate Loon fan


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2010)

something like this

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9205/cpa-282/Tecnofront_AirBox_120_-_Acrylic_.html?tl=g30c429s163&id=wbFoyKm6


----------



## xbonez (Dec 8, 2010)

Gotcha. How effective are they? The link mentions a dead zone in the center of the fan. Will a shroud that eliminates that make a noticeable difference?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2010)

ummm well i havnt did much tests. the link below my help

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1265403


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> whats temps like on your I7 and what are you voltages?



My i7 is currently overclocked to 3.6GHz@1.22V

Current Idle temps:







At regular gaming load it generally stays in mid or so 50c but it can reach 60-67c in no time at 100% load which isn't to bad really.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 9, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> My i7 is currently overclocked to 3.6GHz@1.22V
> 
> Current Idle temps:
> 
> ...



Not bad, are you running a push/pull setup on your h50 and what fans might I ask?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 9, 2010)

I got my q6600 at 3.6 and a load vcore of 1.42, it should hit 3.6 at 1.36 but my board sucks for OC'ing so i have to crank the voltage up a bit more and im loading at 71C in IBT and around 66C prime for 6 hours. Im really loving my H50 

Currently modding my case right now to fit the h50 better and for better airflow to the rad  In the garage with the laptop FTW!


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Not bad, are you running a push/pull setup on your h50 and what fans might I ask?



Nope no push/pull setup, i'm using the standard Corsair fan that it comes with, but i do have a full running 12v Noctua fan running above, so that could be helping push the air through the rad a bit better.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 9, 2010)

I just  got home from work and found a picture of my HTPC with H50


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking good. I'm thinking some cable management though!


----------



## travva (Dec 9, 2010)

guys i know this has probably been asked a million times but if i upgrade to an h70 i can use the same mount from the h50, right? just swap out and swap in or no?


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 9, 2010)

Pretty sure they're different due to the added swivel feature on the H70's waterblock.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 9, 2010)

travva said:


> guys i know this has probably been asked a million times but if i upgrade to an h70 i can use the same mount from the h50, right? just swap out and swap in or no?



As far as i know, you can. The mounting system is similar if not the same if i recall.

But i'm not 100% sure..


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 10, 2010)

H50 came with 2 different mounting systems. The first one is thicker and more heavy duty (better IMO). It was the original mounting system which changed to what the H70 uses.


----------



## gumpty (Dec 10, 2010)

Well what do you know ... another club I can join.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Looking good. I'm thinking some cable management though!



Im not too worried about cable management since its behind my entertainment center and it doesnt have a clear side panel. It currently has a ATI X300 card right now since im selling my 4870 to stinger608. I will be putting up a WTB thread for a GTX 460 768mb card here soon so if anyone has one they want to let go for a decent price, then PM me.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im not too worried about cable management since its behind my entertainment center and it doesnt have a clear side panel. It currently has a ATI X300 card right now since im selling my 4870 to stinger608. I will be putting up a WTB thread for a GTX 460 768mb card here soon so if anyone has one they want to let go for a decent price, then PM me.



Yeah true haha, i wish i could just have one of your rigs  I'll be on the lookout for some 460's for ya


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah true haha, i wish i could just have one of your rigs  I'll be on the lookout for some 460's for ya



Thanks for the hookup on that GTX 460, I may just pick it up when stinger pays for this 4870


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks for the hookup on that GTX 460, I may just pick it up when stinger pays for this 4870



Yeah no problem  It's even a 1gb and not a 768! If i could sell my two gts's quick id be all over that as i could pay the difference right now!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 25, 2010)

Just ordered my Corsair H50. Should be here on the 4th at the very latest.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 25, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just ordered my Corsair H50. Should be here on the 4th at the very latest.



Nice. I thought they had phased it out for the H70.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 25, 2010)

Still selling both, as far as I know the H50 wasn't phased out. They just offer a thicker solution with a new head unit as well now.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 25, 2010)

They had both, but I didn't feel like paying an extra $25 out of pocket to get a minor performance gain over the H50.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> They had both, but I didn't feel like paying an extra $25 out of pocket to get a minor performance gain over the H50.



Surprisingly some people still manage to get better results with the H50, I haven't been on OCN for a while but I saw a few peeps state that over there.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 26, 2010)

It'll be nice when mine gets here. Only my second time messing with water cooling thou.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> It'll be nice when mine gets here. Only my second time messing with water cooling thou.



The H50 is like a air cooler bro, no maintenance at all.  Doesn't really feel like water cooling.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, which is nice for me. Plus it'll make my rig look less cluttered inside.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, which is nice for me. Plus it'll make my rig look less cluttered inside.



Oh yeah, I love how clean it can make rigs look.  Here's an example:


----------



## TK-101 (Dec 27, 2010)

Getting the H50 to fit with a 38MM thick fan was a chore because of the 200MM side fan.

I like the H50 because it allowed me to eliminate all the water cooling equipment I was running, while only gaining a few degrees over ambient.

Also, I haven't had to drain and fill it, or clean the algae out of my radiator.
CPU Idles at a nice 97F with 70F ambient.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 27, 2010)

Look's good man. You will never have to drain and fill your h50. It's a closed loop meaning that no algae or anything will end up in your loop unless you mod you h50.

Those top fan's are nuts! I was like dam i bet that thing raddles like crazy those fan's have to go be so unbalanced but then i realized the fan blades are still there. If you could post a vid with them things spinning with some lights on it it would be greatly appreciated. I'd like to see something like that 

I almost have my i7 rig built. Im really thinking about adding another 120mm rad or getting a cheap 240mm rad. I've seen alot of people add stuff rad's or swap out rad's and their system actually handles it. Im leaning towards the 240 because it would be less resistance than another 120 putting less stress on the pump.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 27, 2010)

The best thing about the H50 is it gives you all the benefits of water cooling without any of the hassles. They really need to make something similar for GPUs.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 31, 2010)

Got my H50 today! 






Yes, I have it installed as exhaust, I'm checking how temps are this way. I'll change it to intake this weekend.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2010)

just put one of these in a PC for my bro to help summer temps. not to bad the X4 640 is running around 40C load with a pair of fans on it

got the H70 in my HTPC does it count too?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

cdawall said:


> just put one of these in a PC for my bro to help summer temps. not to bad the X4 640 is running around 40C load with a pair of fans on it
> 
> got the H70 in my HTPC does it count too?



Yep post pics please


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 31, 2010)

Flipped the fans around.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

Temp difference? My h50 is worse as intake but that's because i have to 8800gts's exhausting out the back running at full load 24/7 so all the h50 can intake is hot air.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Flipped the fans around.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/3fc74369.jpg



Moar pics!!!!?!!!!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Guys, I have a question.

I have an AMD Phenom II x4 965 (everything stock). It idles around 40-45 and touches 53 on load (folding). If I overvolt and OC slighlty, it'll reach till 59 and shut down. Max temps for this processor is 62.
Room temperature is about 28-30 degrees.

Are the temps on my processor unusually high? Do you think I should re-do the thermal paste?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is my HTPC updated with a GTX 460 SE


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Guys, I have a question.
> 
> I have an AMD Phenom II x4 965 (everything stock). It idles around 40-45 and touches 53 on load (folding). If I overvolt and OC slighlty, it'll reach till 59 and shut down. Max temps for this processor is 62.
> Room temperature is about 28-30 degrees.
> ...



Re-paste and check to see if the H50 is installed right.


----------



## clubfoot (Dec 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is my HTPC updated with a GTX 460 SE
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101215/100_1434.jpg



If that tube off the pump is kinked you may want to rotate the pump to relieve the strain.


----------



## clubfoot (Dec 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Flipped the fans around.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/3fc74369.jpg



I would mount the rad with the tubes at the bottom so that it always draws coolant without air and if there is any air in the system it would not get pumped through,...just my .02c


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 1, 2011)

clubfoot said:


> I would mount the rad with the tubes at the bottom so that it always draws coolant without air and if there is any air in the system it would not get pumped through,...just my .02c



Eh, looks good this way, I might change it later on. Who knows. From what I saw in the Corsair H50 installation video, this is how they mounted it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 1, 2011)

clubfoot said:


> If that tube off the pump is kinked you may want to rotate the pump to relieve the strain.



Its not kinked, its just the angle of the picture, ive already checked it when someone else mentioned it


----------



## clubfoot (Jan 2, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Eh, looks good this way, I might change it later on. Who knows. From what I saw in the Corsair H50 installation video, this is how they mounted it.



For sure if it's "completely" filled it probably won't make much difference,...but, if there is any air in the system (which there always is) it would tend to sit at the top of the rad.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 2, 2011)

Thus why I flipped it around today.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 2, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Re-paste and check to see if the H50 is installed right.





xbonez said:


> Guys, I have a question.
> 
> I have an AMD Phenom II x4 965 (everything stock). It idles around 40-45 and touches 53 on load (folding). If I overvolt and OC slighlty, it'll reach till 59 and shut down. Max temps for this processor is 62.
> Room temperature is about 28-30 degrees.
> ...



I would agree with the make sure its installed right. The copper part of the H50 does not seat right on the AMD CPU's unless it's at an angle like this:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2748/__4.jpg

Look at the copper and place it without any paste and you will see what I mean. Unless they changed since I bought mine. If the Corsair logo is even with the board it will seat on the screws for the copper plate.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine works fine if i seat it differently from that photo.

My Phenom II 945 @3.2Ghz idles at 36*C-37*C and gets up to 45*C-47*C under load.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 2, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Mine works fine if i seat it differently from that photo.
> 
> My Phenom II 945 @3.2Ghz idles at 36*C-37*C and gets up to 45*C-47*C under load.



That's great I just look for any thing that can help is all  It was just something I noticed when I was switching things around in my case.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 2, 2011)

I just got my H50 today but the performance isn't what I expected. I'm getting 50C idle and I don't know whats wrong. Installation was easy and everything went fine. Why are my temps so high? This doesn't seem normal.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 2, 2011)

i have one of these H50 cooler i've bought here last month.. and im going to mod this cooler like this..


----------



## clubfoot (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd like to do that with my RE as well, but it's working so good now I don't want to disturb it


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

I





MikeJeng said:


> I just got my H50 today but the performance isn't what I expected. I'm getting 50C idle and I don't know whats wrong. Installation was easy and everything went fine. Why are my temps so high? This doesn't seem normal.



Redo the thermal paste and reseat.
Make sure the radiator has good ventilation. Get two yate loons and do push/pull. That alone should drop temps by 6-10 degrees.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 2, 2011)

MikeJeng said:


> I just got my H50 today but the performance isn't what I expected. I'm getting 50C idle and I don't know whats wrong. Installation was easy and everything went fine. Why are my temps so high? This doesn't seem normal.



It might be not proper sitting your block into your CPU, I had the same problem before..


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 2, 2011)

Seems quite a few people are having that issue lately. Also make sure you aren't using too much thermal paste. Make sure to get a second fan and do a push/pull config for the best temps.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 2, 2011)

Agreeded with everyone above me. Apply new thermal paste as it seem's like corsair applies wayy to much. Also how do you have yours setup? As a intake or exhaust?

Make sure the pump is running at the 1400rpm and your fan is running full speed.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 3, 2011)

I have my fan as an intake. The pump is normally around 1300 RPM. I'll try reseating the heatsink.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2011)

I just hook the pump directly to the PSU and NOT to the motherboard


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 3, 2011)

Nothing really worked for me. I applied new thermal paste and re-installed the heatsink and I'm still getting 45C-50C on idle.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 3, 2011)

Try undervolting a bit. You might just have a hot chip, what were your temps before the H50?


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm actually not sure. Everything I have is at stock settings. I used to get around 32C with an air cooler.
Could it be that I'm smearing the thermal paste? Would that affect the temperatures?


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok screw this I can't get it under 47C Idle


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like you might be using too much thermal paste or simply aren't installing the pump/waterblock onto the CPU correctly. 

Try contacting Corsair and they'll most likely be of much better help.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 3, 2011)

Is it normal that when I touch one of the tubes it vibrates, but the other doesn't? The pump is also at 1360RPM no matter which header I connect the power to.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay look's like pump is running at full speed. What are your ambient temps? Idle temp doesn't really matter that much it's just load temps.

What fans are you running? Just 1 stock fan? Are you exhausting or are you intaking with that fan? Their is a lot of things to take into consideration before blaming it on the cooler as many are having nothing but great results with their h50.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 3, 2011)

The fan next to the radiator is the stock corsair fan (Intake, 1600RPM). The CPU is a Q9450 at stock settings.





Those are the lowest temperatures I've gotten. It is averaging at 48C Idle.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay well nothing seem's to be wrong there. How tight are you seating the cooler? What paste are you using and how much are you using?

Also what are load temps or can you still not run prime 95 without it thermaling?


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 3, 2011)

It's tight enough that not even jesus could pull it off. I'm using this thermal paste that came with the Tuniq tower heatsink. I applied a pea-sized dot in the center of the CPU and made sure that I didn't smear it.
By the way, thanks for responding so quickly. Nobody on the corsair forums seem to want to help.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 3, 2011)

Pea sized is a tad too big really. I'd go with a grain of rice. (After it's cooked.)


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

MikeJeng said:


> It's tight enough that not even jesus could pull it off. I'm using this thermal paste that came with the Tuniq tower heatsink. I applied a pea-sized dot in the center of the CPU and made sure that I didn't smear it.
> By the way, thanks for responding so quickly. Nobody on the corsair forums seem to want to help.



Hmm well how are you tightening the screws? If i remember correctly your supposed to do it in a x pattern. So starting top left, then bottom right, then choose your 3rd then counter act off that one. You should be doing a certain number of turns on each at a time to be sure you have a even mounting pressure on the heatsink.

Also how long have you been running on this thermal paste? It may require a burn in but i would never think it would affect temp's that much.

You never mentioned your ambient temp's. Although even if you are running a intake i would not think that your temp's should be that hot on idle.

Have you reseated at all since you have seen these issues? Their could be a air bubble or something. I have no clue but anything can happen man. Usually when i have high temp's like this, i just reseat and everything is good.

And no problem man, thats why i love the community here at TPU. Everyone actually notices your questions and responds to them. Not bashing OCN but it's such a large forum that you post a question, no body answers it right away and people post pic's up or whatever. I have asked one question in the offical h50 thread at OCN like three times and didn't receive a answer. 

TPU is my home and always will be. Great community here


----------



## clubfoot (Jan 3, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Pea sized is a tad too big really. I'd go with a grain of rice. (After it's cooked.)



I used a thin spread of AS5 and that has always worked best for me,..so you have options on TIM application,...pea, thin line and thin spread. 

Also, some folks have had to lap the block/pump, and it doesn't void your warranty according to Corsair. Also check the retention ring for flatness as some have had issues with that too. You can either pull the pump up into the retention ring or press it down on the cpu and tighten in an X pattern,...better to NOT tighten too tight at first, and apply pressure later to see if the temps drop,...then tighten more.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 3, 2011)

Can you show us the temps with RealTemp?  http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1872/.html

It almost sounds as if he is pumping air with that thing. Just thinking out loud...there isnt by any chance a plastic protective film on the block when it is shipped? Yes, I did that one time.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 3, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hmm well how are you tightening the screws? If i remember correctly your supposed to do it in a x pattern. So starting top left, then bottom right, then choose your 3rd then counter act off that one. You should be doing a certain number of turns on each at a time to be sure you have a even mounting pressure on the heatsink.
> 
> Also how long have you been running on this thermal paste? It may require a burn in but i would never think it would affect temp's that much.
> 
> ...



I have tightened the screws in the X pattern as well as counting the rotations. The thermal paste was applied 2 days ago. I have reseated 4 times in total, wiping the thermal paste off with mineral cleaner each time. Ambient temperature is also 73F


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

MikeJeng said:


> I have tightened the screws in the X pattern as well as counting the rotations. The thermal paste was applied 2 days ago. I have reseated 4 times in total, wiping the thermal paste off with mineral cleaner each time.
> 
> [url]http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/3871/newbitmapimagekt.png[/URL]



What is your load temps? Have you tried giving corsair a call?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2011)

MikeJeng said:


> I have tightened the screws in the X pattern as well as counting the rotations. The thermal paste was applied 2 days ago. I have reseated 4 times in total, wiping the thermal paste off with mineral cleaner each time. Ambient temperature is also 73F
> 
> [url]http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/3871/newbitmapimagekt.png[/URL]



post a picture of cpuz at full load


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll post the results in a few hours. I don't think having the CPU on full load for 10 minutes will show anything useful.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

MikeJeng said:


> I'll post the results in a few hours. I don't think having the CPU on full load for 10 minutes will show anything useful.



That's all the longer it will run for?


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> That's all the longer it will run for?



I don't understand, could you please rephrase that?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

MikeJeng said:


> I don't understand, could you please rephrase that?



You said you don't see what running the CPU at 100% load for 10 minutes will yield. What do you mean by only running it for 10 minutes? Like 10 minutes until you stop it, or does the machine shut down around 10 mins because of temps?


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> You said you don't see what running the CPU at 100% load for 10 minutes will yield. What do you mean by only running it for 10 minutes? Like 10 minutes until you stop it, or does the machine shut down around 10 mins because of temps?



I thought I was supposed to post the temperatures during the torture test after a couple of hours. What I meant was that I didn't think 10 minutes at 100% would change the temperature much. Sorry, I am unfamiliar with these kinds of things.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

MikeJeng said:


> I thought I was supposed to post the temperatures during the torture test after a couple of hours. What I meant was that I didn't think 10 minutes at 100% would change the temperature much. Sorry, I am unfamiliar with these kinds of things.



10 minutes should heat the CPU up plenty. If you ran it for a few more hours temps may go up like 2C but it shouldn't be much. 

Post a cpu-z screenshot, and use real temp or core temp for your temperature monitering program. Post up a screenshot of both those after about 100% load for 10 mins.

Oh another thing also, what HSF where you using before the h50? What were your temp's like on that?

One more thing, what is your CPU V core set at? Is it at auto in BIOS or have you manually set it?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 4, 2011)

From the looks of it high temps will ensue long before 10 minutes. The idle temps are way out of spec for that frequency. I would temporarily go back to the air cooler to verify.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> From the looks of it high temps will ensue long before 10 minutes. The idle temps are way out of spec for that frequency. I would temporarily go back to the air cooler to verify.



Yeah, but their is so many things to consider before blaming it on the cooler. If you don't mind swapping to a air cooler, then try that and report your temps.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 4, 2011)

Was using a Tuniq Tower 120 before with idle temps of 42C.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

MikeJeng said:


> Was using a Tuniq Tower 120 before with idle temps of 42C.
> 
> [url]http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/7018/newbitmapimageku.png[/URL]



That's using your h50? If your tuniq tower was idling at 42C i would say that it's not the coolers faults. What's your room temp? Also what is your ambient temp in your case?

I noticed that my h50 didn't idle at amazing temps, but it stayed much cooler under full load.


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 4, 2011)

74f - Room Temperature

So are the temperatures ok? There doesn't seem to be a large gap when under load. By the way, what temperatures are you getting?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

MikeJeng said:


> 74f - Room Temperature
> 
> So are the temperatures ok? There doesn't seem to be a large gap when under load. By the way, what temperatures are you getting?



Well if room temp's are 74f something has to be wrong somewhere. But you mention your tuniq tower idled at 42C makes me really confused. Your chip is at a incredibly low vcore under load and it's at stock clocks. Im so confused why both the tuniq and h50 idle so high.

Your sure you have the h50 as a intake?


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, I can feel cold air being pushed into the case. The radiator itself is not hot when I touch the fins. Could this be a problem?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

MikeJeng said:


> Yes, I can feel cold air being pushed into the case. The radiator itself is not hot when I touch the fins. Could this be a problem?



It shouldn't necessairly be hot, how does the air feel being pushed through? Is it warm after running prime 95?


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> It shouldn't necessairly be hot, how does the air feel being pushed through? Is it warm after running prime 95?



The air is cold.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 4, 2011)

How do you get 100% load with Prime 95?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2011)

single fan corsair H70 been up for about 20 days


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Those look like amazing temps cdawall! Time to OC the i3 further


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Those look like amazing temps cdawall! Time to OC the i3 further



its a 24/7 htpc i probably will push it up a bit but for now its rock solid stable


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

cdawall said:


> its a 24/7 htpc i probably will push it up a bit but for now its rock solid stable



Well shoot that should be plenty for a htpc then


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Well shoot that should be plenty for a htpc then



i think its pretty nice for mini itx


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 4, 2011)

QX9650 running at QX9770 specs -


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 6, 2011)

I got 3 inch screws for my H70 to do a shroud. About 1/2 longer than I need. Is there gonna be a problem just threading that extra length in or are the holes too shallow?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Umm.. I wouldn't. It will go straight into the rad fins. Got a dremel or a grinder? Just cut the extra off.


----------



## clubfoot (Jan 7, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I got 3 inch screws for my H70 to do a shroud. About 1/2 longer than I need. Is there gonna be a problem just threading that extra length in or are the holes too shallow?



Most wire strippers have screw cutters.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 10, 2011)

I currently have 2 Yate Loons (45CFM) around my H50 radiator. What kind of temp drop can I expect by switching these to Scythe 105CFM fans?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 10, 2011)

clubfoot said:


> Most wire strippers have screw cutters.



I ended up taking out the shroud. Screws worked at default length just took forever to screw in. The shroud offered no performance or sound benefit for me.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2011)

here is mine


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow thats a tight fit! Those i3's are very impressive! I've been looking into gettone one myself.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Wow thats a tight fit! Those i3's are very impressive! I've been looking into gettone one myself.



i have been thinking about swapping to a 120x38mm fan in the front and running it at 7v should be pretty silent and get better airflow. i need to sleeve the PSU to get the inside of the case cleaned up. i wish someone had a SFF PSU that was modular.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, it would look quite a bit better without those sata and molex cables there. Are you running the stock h70 fan or what?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah, it would look quite a bit better without those sata and molex cables there. Are you running the stock h70 fan or what?



COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120mm Blue LED Case F...

that one 

i have one of these

Scythe DFS123812-3000 "ULTRA KAZE" 120 x 38 mm Cas...

i want to swap that into it @7v it should be pretty quiet but still got some umph


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 24, 2011)

cdawall said:


> COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120mm Blue LED Case F...
> 
> that one
> 
> ...



I have a ultra kaze 2k rpm and it's great on my h50. Isn't too loud either and pushes some good air!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> I have a ultra kaze 2k rpm and it's great on my h50. Isn't too loud either and pushes some good air!



thats the hope


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 30, 2011)

*H60*

Do want. 

http://www.corsair.com/cooling/hydro-series/hydro-series-h60.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Do want.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/cooling/hydro-series/hydro-series-h60.html



WOW that does look good!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Do want.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/cooling/hydro-series/hydro-series-h60.html



Hmmm if it out does the h50 may have to snag one of these too.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone have H60?



I recently finished building my first custom water loop.







Costed about 6 times as much money as my Corsair H50.  Best part about it is my temps on my NB/MOSFET/VGA have had great temperature drops.  

It's a single loop.

Flow

Pump>3x120mm RAD>CPU>NB/MOSFET>1x120mm RAD>GPU>RES>back to pump

Ran the same benchmark that I started this thread with and it looks like it beat the Corsair H50 by about 6 degrees C.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 7, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> Anyone have H60?



yes 

Also why not change this to the Asetek coolers club and allow the new Antec owners a place to come in and compare stories?


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 7, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Also why not change this to the Asetek coolers club and allow the new Antec owners a place to come in and compare stories?




They are welcome.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 7, 2011)

I should be in this club too.

Mainly went with the H50 because it does equivalent cooling to my old Noctua heatsink but takes up way, way less room in my case. Win win.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 7, 2011)

gumpty said:


> I should be in this club too.





Your're in.


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 7, 2011)

There's mine and had it for 6 months and swear by them. Want one now for the 775 build I am doing


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Kovoet said:


> There's mine and had it for 6 months and swear by them. Want one now for the 775 build I am doing




I think it is safe to say that Corsair has done a great job with this type of cooler. Since the inception of this club the  H50 has earned its reputation and become legit.


You should take a look at the H60.  Looks even better than H50.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 3, 2011)

Love my H70. I would love to join the club...


----------



## Xorgetra (Jun 7, 2011)

well . what can i say ... temps are the best with H50 .. much much better than my old Zalman 9700 xD, even with overclocking !


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 25, 2011)

Do not want one anymore man this thing is for who make soft wellness fitness overclocking...


----------



## Fatal (Jun 25, 2011)

My H50 is in another rig my Antec 900. Its not cooling as well since I broke one of the Kaze's will have to pick another one up. I should make a shroud from the broken Kaze see how well that does.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll probably join this club soon. Just waiting for a retailer to get stock of some Antec Kuhler 920's (also made by asetek) the 920 is the same as the H70 more or less. but the only difference is, you can plug in the Antec to a USB header and use it to check temps and fan RPM.
Im not sure if the H70 has the same feature, but I was out to get a H70 originally. They have really dropped in price. I can pick up a new one for under £70.

I should have it in the next few days. unless the retailer im looking at who has the kuhler tagged as 'item due today' is bullshitting. 

I cant find the kuhler anywhere else. some places wont have it for 3weeks. other places wont have it for 2 months.

and by that time the Corsair H80's should be out.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I'll probably join this club soon. Just waiting for a retailer to get stock of some Antec Kuhler 920's (also made by asetek) the 920 is the same as the H70 more or less. but the only difference is, you can plug in the Antec to a USB header and use it to check temps and fan RPM.
> Im not sure if the H70 has the same feature, but I was out to get a H70 originally. They have really dropped in price. I can pick up a new one for under £70.
> 
> I should have it in the next few days. unless the retailer im looking at who has the kuhler tagged as 'item due today' is bullshitting.
> ...



How will you join the H50 club with an Antec Kuhler 920?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> How will you join the H50 club with an Antec Kuhler 920?



Simple.... its made by asetek



sneekypeet said:


> Also why not change this to the Asetek coolers club and allow the new Antec owners a place to come in and compare stories?





SonDa5 said:


> They are welcome.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Simple.... its made by asetek



Right, but it's a completely different line of coolers. There should be a generic "Self contained liquid cooling systems club",  or a separate Antec club as it's branded by them. They share the same OEM but they are two different products.

I just think it would be odd to be in a corsair H50/H70 club with an antec cooler, regardless of the fact that it's manufactured by the same people.

However, it's not up to me. I would hold off for the H80 if I were you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I would hold off for the H100 if I were you.



I can buy it. i just cant mount it


----------



## douglatins (Jun 28, 2011)

No KUHLER dudes cant join, though thread title should remove H50, since there are many variants now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2011)

oh well, might go start my own club then. Chow!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2011)

Not part of the club but maybe this is something worth asking you guys for some advice???

thanks


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not part of the club but maybe this is something worth asking you guys for some advice???
> 
> thanks



intake = better temps.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> intake = better temps.



actually they made my temps worse by about 5-10'c

switched the fans around and ran 30 runs of Metro2033 benchmark, all temps were recorded with Coretemp.

Before switch:

26'c ambient

*Coolant temp:* Never over 33-35'c idle. *Load:* 40'c (never goes over 40'c unless ambient is really hot then maybe 41'c)

*CPU temp:* 33-40'c idle. *Load:* between 60-65'c (dependant on ambient temperature)


After switch:

*Coolant temp:* 32'c idle *Load:* 45'c

*CPU temp:* 35-40'c idle *Load: 71-73'c*

Even after shut down. 10mins later with the case open, i can still feel the heat coming from the case.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> actually they made my temps worse by about 5-10'c
> 
> switched the fans around and ran 30 runs of Metro2033 benchmark, all temps were recorded with Coretemp.
> 
> ...



Then you either have factors like ambient air temp, fan speed, temp of air in case, etc, that are affecting that. I get much better temps intaking air with both my full water setup, and my old H70. Maybe it's too warm in your room, or it's sucking up warm air from your cards? Hard to say...

This is strange though. You should NOT get temps that different or high unless it's sucking super hot air in...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not part of the club but maybe this is something worth asking you guys for some advice???
> 
> thanks



Normally intake means better temps, but since your GPUs dump so much hot air out below your cooler, your better off as exhaust.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Then you either have factors like ambient air temp, fan speed, temp of air in case, etc, that are affecting that. I get much better temps intaking air with both my full water setup, and my old H70. Maybe it's too warm in your room, or it's sucking up warm air from your cards? Hard to say...
> 
> This is strange though. You should NOT get temps that different or high unless it's sucking super hot air in...



I did say 2x6970's dump a serious amount of hot air!! (its in the diagram)

and since my PC sits so close to the wall. the hot air was just sucked back in.

I knew it was gonna happen but i thought id kill time and give it ago anyway so i can so i did it


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I did say 2x6970's dump a serious amount of hot air!! (its in the diagram)
> 
> and since my PC sits so close to the wall. the hot air was just sucked back in.
> 
> I knew it was gonna happen but i thought id kill time and give it ago anyway so i can so i did it



I understand that, I have dual 6970's on mine, and it doesn't affect any of the air intake. But then again the 800D has a lot of space in between the expansion slots and the rad spots. Also, I keep my ambient air temp really cool. You need to adjust your computer spot, or just keep the exhaust. The temps look fine, so I wouldn't worry about running intake.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> But then again the 800D has a lot of space in between the expansion slots and the rad spots.



your 800D is also a full ATX tower.

Mines just a mid tower 902. so its obviously a little more cramped with worser airflow as i cant have as many fans like its big brother the 1200 attached.

been meaning to go back to full ATX for a while. Im surprised i managed to 2 6970s in here. you cant put them in straight on, you have to put them inside the case at an angle before you slot them in otherwise they just wont fit inside the case.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> your 800D is also a full ATX tower.
> 
> Mines just a mid tower 902. so its obviously a little more cramped with worser airflow as i cant have as many fans like its big brother the 1200 attached.
> 
> been meaning to go back to full ATX for a while. Im surprised i managed to 2 6970s in here. you cant put them in straight on, you have to put them inside the case at an angle before you slot them in otherwise they just wont fit inside the case.



Yep. I can't work with anything less than a full tower these days. I actually use a 1200 for my other main computer at home, which is a great case still. Mine is a bit customized, and pushes so much air it's ridiculous.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2012)

My H50 has started making a noise like the sound of a wire hitting a fan.  Ideas, comments?


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 16, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> My H50 has started making a noise like the sound of a wire hitting a fan.  Ideas, comments?



Sounds like the bearing is going out in your fan.  Corsair only used a sleeve bearing in the included fan.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh, should have said it before, the sound is coming from the pump.  CPU temp is higher than it used to be.


----------



## Phusius (Apr 16, 2012)

common sense tells me your pump is dying.


----------



## popswala (Apr 16, 2012)

You can toss me into the list. I actually just installed my H50 yesterday. It doesn't have the fan that came with it but it has 2 skythes push/pull. I forgot to see what my temps were before but I'm getting 34c on my PH II x4 940 crunchin 24/7. I'll get a few pics when ever I get around to it lol.


----------



## popswala (Apr 21, 2012)

Heres my H50. Just got around to gettin a pic.


----------



## popswala (Jun 30, 2012)

hey there fello corsair users. got a question for anyone:

When I put my corsair h50 on my new board (gig 990FXA-UD7), I have no temp sensors. I've heard you have to reset something in bios but don't know what. I checked in several apps (hwmonitor, sppedfan, bios iirc, core temp) they all show temp at 0*c. I know thats not right.

Anyone know how to fix this so I can monitor temps. I do crunching 24/7 and I need to be aware of temps. 

Thanks


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 30, 2012)

Your H50 might be screwed down too tight. I've seen that happen with coolers before.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2012)

check to see if unleashed mode or ACC is turned on. if so, turn them off cause they cause the temp sensors to stop working.


----------



## popswala (Jun 30, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Your H50 might be screwed down too tight



I'll check that out. I know it was a lil funky getting it on in the first place. I had the ring mounted then had to back it off to get the pump in there and lock into place. Then I went around with the screwdriver and got them snug. I didn't think it was over tightened but I'll have a look see.



brandonwh64 said:


> unleashed mode or ACC is turned on



Your talkin in bios right? Any idea where as I don't recall seeing them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'll check that out. I know it was a lil funky getting it on in the first place. I had the ring mounted then had to back it off to get the pump in there and lock into place. Then I went around with the screwdriver and got them snug. I didn't think it was over tightened but I'll have a look see.
> 
> 
> 
> Your talkin in bios right? Any idea where as I don't recall seeing them.



I know your board has ACC (core unlocking) but I do not know if unleashed mode is in there. I would check either way.


----------



## popswala (Jun 30, 2012)

lol yea core unlock is there. I think it is turned on even tho I don't need it on. I'll google unleashed mode and see what that is.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2012)

popswala said:


> lol yea core unlock is there. I think it is turned on even tho I don't need it on. I'll google unleashed mode and see what that is.



turn core unlock off and you should get temps back


----------



## popswala (Jun 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> turn core unlock off and you should get temps back



That worked. Thanks soo much man. lil things like that I wish I knew. It's running 50*c while crunching. So without crunchin it'll be lower somewhere


----------

